# The Etienne Aigner is next in line.



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

I have owned this car for a bit over a year now and after some initial tweaking of the car, I have decided the car really needs to have a proper resto. done to this special car to bring it back to it's former glory. 
The car is 1 of approx 300 Red Bordeaux Pearl cabriolets. This car is going to be torn down and resprayed, along with some smoothing, engine swap, wheel change, and some little tricks here and there. I am a huge "OEM+" fan and will keep everything as subtle as possible with just perfecting upon VW's design. 
Here are some of the pics of the car as it progressed thus far. Ill begin the tear down, this weekend and post pics as i tear it down, the car is a bit of a mystery as it has been resprayed partially at some point and there is some spots of rust and such that could be worse than i anticipated. But this is part of the fun of tearing down and rebuilding a car. Hopefully by posting in this thread i can keep myself motivated to get some things done to this car regularly.










































_Modified by saddest6day66 at 1:00 PM 2-18-2010_


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: The Etienne Aigner is next in line. (saddest6day66)*

soooo jealous
I had a chance to get one of the red EAs a couple of months back...wish I would've jumped on it...they're so purdy


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: The Etienne Aigner is next in line. (egranlund)*

i love it!
i love ur black cabby too!
kudos


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: The Etienne Aigner is next in line. (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_










lookin good matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what engine for the swap? and are you respraying it oem?
-zac


_Modified by VWeisgerber at 6:09 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## iamdagerman (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: The Etienne Aigner is next in line. (VWeisgerber)*

Real nice! And you have some Zender turbos! REAL NICE!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I go through wheels like a girl does shoes







so the zenders have come and gone. Id like to get a set of Zender turbo 2's some day.. but they are proving hard to find.

some plans for the car include:
-The car will be resprayed the OEM color for sure, want to keep to keep it as close to the color it rolled off of the factory as possible
-keep the small euro chrome trim i installed last summer
-shave sidemarkers, antenna hole and rear badges.
-removable roll bar to give it a "roadster" kinda look to it. After staring at "DrLaban"'s car for some time, i think i am going to do it. 
-Engine i am still fighting with myself as to what to do. It is between either a fairly low boost G60 swap (just because they are rarely done anymore and i haven't done one yet) or a Euro NA 20v swap as i can source the entire long block when i am shipping parts back in April/May.. again just for something different to do. Car will be converted to manual shift at the same time and we will be making a EA shift boot to match the seats, so if anyone has a spare ripped up drivers seat or back seat that they'd like to donate to the cause, id be interested








-Wheels are undecided currently, I have a stack to choose from.. but non of them are _THE_ wheel. Has to be something a bit rare i reckon. Im sure ill come across it in my travels.








I had originally sourced these wheels from Germany for the car, but the more i clean/strip them, the more i don't know if they will give the desired effect i want on the car.. right now i am swaying towards a nice 16" wheel with some very small tires (165/45 or 165/50 R16)
Also have these in 15" sitting in Germany right now.. but i'm not sure how i feel about the 5 spoke look..








I am going to go out and begin taking the body kit/bumpers and such off this weekend


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Ok decided to start pulling the kit and bumpers off while the lady was at work. After fighting with the rear bumper bracket that the welded nut welds broke loose and was spinning..
















Once I got the bumper loose, I could get at the rust I knew was there behind it.. but I needed to poke at it a bit and see how bad it really was so i can plan what kind of metal work and patch panels i will be needing.. I can't say it was worse than expected.. as not much surprises me with these cars anymore.. but I was a bit disappointed. Unfortunately this car was a Jersey car and had at some point lived near the beach, as the inner arches lower corners were packed with beach sand.. no doubt that, road salt, and moisture did in this lower left corner/arch.
























































the original trunk sticker still was present. Good thing the paint code is nice and legible http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








you can see how that sand gets everywhere.. in the bumper bracket holes even
















Only got the left side flares and sideskirt off before i called it quits.. looks like the rockers are in good shape, which i was a little surprised about. I expected to have to spend at least a little time on them. 
















The front fender flare has been off at some point as there seemed to be a torx head metal screw put through the flare and into the fender and fiberglassed over, broke out when i was pulling the flare off.. though it caused no visual damage from the outside of the flare.. may keep it not sure yet..








Taking the front flare off exposed a old dent.. not excited about this.. not sure if i want to replace the fender and be done with it, or fix it and keep the flare covering it.. Not much rust.. but still not a pleasant discovery..
















Once i get more time ill get the other side off.. that was enough surprises for one day







I know this is only gonna get worse before it gets better.. but that is the fun of messing with a old car like this..
And the cars resting place for now. I will do all the disassembling here at my house and such until i need to take it to my garage to begin welding, grinding, etc.Unfortunately I have limited garage space, so my Scirocco lives there normally during the winter months 








the scirocco for good measure


















_Modified by saddest6day66 at 4:46 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

wow....cant believe how much rust is back there... keep it up matt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

yea not excited about that, ive decided that i am going to be taking this to my garage to due further work and bring my Scirocco home here and leave it parked under the shelter.








wont be able to touch this until next week since i leave for florida tomorrow


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

keep us posted. I will be hopefully my teardown within a month.


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

Will removing the roll bar have any ill effects on the top opening and closing? It seems like the roll bar supports the top frame when it's in the closed position.
I saw a red etienne aigner cabby @ the local salvage yard w/ heavy front end damage. Still has the interior. I could drop in and see if it's still there for ya. 
Are you ganna run the FOHA produced decklid wing on this project?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (Rabid Irish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabid Irish* »_Will removing the roll bar have any ill effects on the top opening and closing? It seems like the roll bar supports the top frame when it's in the closed position.
I saw a red etienne aigner cabby @ the local salvage yard w/ heavy front end damage. Still has the interior. I could drop in and see if it's still there for ya. 
Are you ganna run the FOHA produced decklid wing on this project?

Rollbar will be made to be removeable. So i will only have it off when the top is down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
no spoilers or extra valences on this car.. keeping it very minimalistic so to speak.
if you could check out that EA cabby and maybe get some pics of what is left on it, chances are id take most any of the EA specific stuff that is left on the car if it is just sitting in a junkyard. I plan to keep this car for a very long time and would like to have extra stuff sitting in case i need it to replace mine when worn or for some sort of custom project


----------



## theguy6989 (May 3, 2006)

are those the smoked tail-lights offered from tmtuning.com?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (theguy6989)*

not familiar with those lights.. these are German "Fifft" smoked tails. Had them on the shelf for like 4 or 5 years before i put them on this car







Need to take them off once i have it at my garage and can really start working on this thing.
i really would like to have this good enough that i can drop it off at the body shop before i leave for Europe in April. But we'll see how things progress


----------



## jasonknezo (May 17, 2002)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

all this mk1 talk made u do work i see...... your nuts. crazy all that was hidden, car looked so clean at h2o..... it will be great when its all done. you got a painter yet? local guy down here does side work.... ill talk to you tom...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *jasonknezo* »_all this mk1 talk made u do work i see...... your nuts. crazy all that was hidden, car looked so clean at h2o..... it will be great when its all done. you got a painter yet? local guy down here does side work.... ill talk to you tom...



WTF dude.. return my calls about that car.. got me hanging here..


----------



## Rabid Irish (Nov 15, 2002)

I'll def check out that car for u @ the yard and snap some pics for ya. Oddly enough it had a green e.a. boot cover in the trunk. I wanted to purchase it and post it here for someone who might be in need but they wanted like $40 for it and i only had $15 after al lthe other stuff I had purchased.
Any chance u can source me some of those tails? I would kill for a set for the nugget, and just can't find em. BTW Im the guy who met w/ u @ mk1 madness the day before and got the helios rear cabby bench from you.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

PM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ga V dub (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

I just picked up one of these myself! Mine is all original with the exception of the top as it is black. I understand that i have one of the rarer ones? being that it is a manual, and the color Bordeaux Pearl Effect. Also i would like to do a auto top. hard and expensive? Thanks!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

keep it going!!

i was there too... its worth it


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_
Rollbar will be made to be removeable. So i will only have it off when the top is down. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Curious as to your planned design... also how are you planning on supporting the structure of the car when the roll bar is removed? 
Asking because I have been kicking around this idea for YEARS, but to this point haven't had the time/money/desire to go any further into the planning process.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oldskoolvwlover v9.0* »_
Curious as to your planned design... also how are you planning on supporting the structure of the car when the roll bar is removed? 
Asking because I have been kicking around this idea for YEARS, but to this point haven't had the time/money/desire to go any further into the planning process.


me too!!

i love this build... b/c its deffinatly a unique car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lagoyda50 (Apr 29, 2008)

nice build cant wait to see you finish it... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif might even look better then my vr6 cabrio lol


----------



## Nash20thAE (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

I just had a silver '88 cabriolet towed to a local yard. The rear panel was rust free if I remember correctly. I can swing by the yard and check to make sure for you, but it may take some time. Full schedule for the next week and a bit. I'm about 40 mins south of Philly FYI. PM me if you want.


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

you'll have to find people to drive all your cars to h20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ga V dub (Jul 31, 2007)

noticed you had a cdplayer in it.. did you have to replace the speakers because of ACTIV?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*FV-QR*

came with the car.. so i never checked into it. worked just fine for us.. but hard to say what it has in it now..
took the front bumper off yesterday randomly. Front core will be replaced as well while I'm at it.. Prolly won't be able to touch this for a few weeks as I leave for Europe in a week for 2 weeks.


----------



## uBER_SLO (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

watching this.


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*FV-QR*

keep up the good work. keep that puppy alive!!!


----------



## JLF (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sin bar)*

My favorite Cabriolet ever! 
I love this color.... I test drove a green EA back when they were new as a poor college student. 
Always wanted one, couldnt find one of any color, so I settled for the nicest non EA I could find and Im building that now... 
Great ideas! Great photos too.... I had no idea that these came with matching 'pattern' top boots/covers!!! Worth the price of the car in itself! 
Looks great with the small trim too.... Will you smooth out the quarter panel seams to hide the welds that the thin trim doesnt cover? Just wondering, as Im facing the same 'issue' of the seam showing up on mine.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JLF)*

So this thread died? I wanted to see progress


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_So this thread died? I wanted to see progress

me too !
EA love


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_So this thread died? I wanted to see progress

Sorry had some life changing events with my longtime GF and I splitting and me in the process of moving (on top of this super crappy winter we've been having here) I haven't had much of a chance to touch her.
I have the rear panel below the tails cut out and the new panel ready to go, just ran out of gas for the welder. Need to get that filled and I'll be in business. Hopefully having a garage at my new house will make me work on projects a lot more.


----------



## Matthew ink inc (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

cant wait to see progress!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Matthew ink inc)*

wish I could fine a boot for the top to match my interior, priceless piece of the EA


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Matthew ink inc)*

Good to see this back up! Nice to see another "local" build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif  I get out to Pottstown fairly often to see a buddy from my Saab days. I'll have to let you know the next time he's having a bonfire.


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (YJSAABMAN)*

so why part out the interior ????


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Good to see this back up! Nice to see another "local" build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I get out to Pottstown fairly often to see a buddy from my Saab days. I'll have to let you know the next time he's having a bonfire.









Yea def. let me know! I work for Eastwood as well, if you ever are stopping by to pick up some products for your project, let me know and I'll come say hello!

_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_so why part out the interior ????









The interior isn't getting parted out. It is one of the most complete EA's (that and the super nice replacement top) is most of the reason that I got it. The boot is mint. Only thing I hope to do is find some spare EA seat material to make a shift boot out of for when I convert it to manual. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks for whoever bumped this thread up, gave me some inspiration to start gather parts and tinkering with this again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have since sold and bought a dozen set of old rare wheels and am still a little stumped on what I want to run on this car, which is a big part of building the car is what wheels to compliment the car and while still being quite rare/exclusive like I like to have on my cars










_Modified by saddest6day66 at 9:17 AM 2-19-2010_


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet ! ... well, I'll take these wheels and the boot plz !!









_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*

those wheels were sold to "VWSnaps" on here and the boot and interior as stated aren't going anywhere. Gooooood try though!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*

Haha, I'll bump this a million times if I have to. I'm thinking of running porcshe phone dials on mine. Haha I have all my original stuff on my ea. I just need a new maroon top... I kind of wish mine was single headlights. I have quad which is what I've always wanted but when I see yours I'm like DAMN!!


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*

Im thinking of going back to the castelet (spl?) wheels on mine


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saddest6day66* »_those wheels were sold to "VWSnaps" on here and the boot and interior as stated aren't going anywhere. Gooooood try though!









ha, I was PMing with Brightgolf about interior parts and thought you were parting the interior on this one


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*

I've got mine I'm prolly not gonna use laying around. If you decide lol let me know.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Brightgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brightgolf* »_ I kind of wish mine was single headlights. I have quad which is what I've always wanted but when I see yours I'm like DAMN!!

All it takes is mounting a early single round grill. Simple as that


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

Oh I know. I don't even know if I'm keeping the car. I had a bunch of plans but first I need replace the top


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (saddest6day66)*

He just enjoys having 3 of 399


----------



## TheBigLipper (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (saddest6day66)*

i Just recently bought my EA in the Midnight Blue Pearl and i love it. Will post pics when i get some. However it does suck not being able find interior parts you need like the seats and convertible top boot. Makes it hard to keep original while still looking fresh you know


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Ok finally I am getting caught up and have begun turning my attention to the EA cabby. After some huge life changing events, I am finally able to get going on this thing. My new place really allows for me to get work done on cars.. the ability to have my cars right inside the garage at my new house gives me so much more motivation to work on them when I see them everyday I walk in and out of the house. Pushed the cabby in from driveway the other night, and last night I began some more disassembly. Planning to have this car at least in paint before the cold weather hits, that way I can assemble and build it over the winter. I'll be updating this thread pretty regularly, as once I am on a project, I tend to get work done pretty quick. 

Finally in the garage: 










































Last night the interior was removed, and the hood was removed in prep for drivetrain removal later this week. 


































Found some interesting random bits under the carpet  










More progress later this week and weekend :thumbup:


----------



## haxormax (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey you guys... don't hate on cajun spike. My brother has some hoarding issues... 

I already called some people about it. 

:laugh: 

I hope no one is seriously hating him... dude puts a lot of work in to restoring our favorite cars. If there is anyone who deserves to have 3 collector edition cars, it's someone that has a passion for making them look good... 

to the OP, excited to see this project going on


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

haxormax said:


> Hey you guys... don't hate on cajun spike. My brother has some hoarding issues...
> 
> I already called some people about it.
> 
> ...


 
i have nothing but good to say about cajun. last year when i had some family issues i had to deal with out of the country he stepped in to finish a group buy, that i was getting my ball knocked off for because i couldn't send funds in a timely matter.great guy always willing to hell. 

sorry for ranting on your thread saddest


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

no issue with him.. just generally bad taste to go into someones build thread and brag about all of your cars/parts/whatever, unless you are trying to offer parts or something.. I could care less either way. just sayin'... I'm over it, everyone else can do the same.:thumbup:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Haha looks like mine when I pulled out the entire interior back in the winter. Looks funny with the airbox where it is. Damn auto tranny cars. I actually got mine in full working order... well almost, still gotta recharge the ac and get windows working. Its nice to see you working on her.


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

opcorn: subscribed :thumbup:


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

The 'bad taste' has been corrected...just was trying to help.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Last night I got a couple spare hours, and the GF and I dropped the drivetrain out. I must say a Auto Mk1 with P/S and A/C is probably the most miserable combo to pull a engine out of a A1 chassis car... But a little swearing and some persuasion it was out and on the floor. Went fairly smooth for the most part. One of my local friends needs a the head and the auto trans, so I am selling that to him for cheap just to make the whole mess leave. Glad to see it used, and not have to send it to the scrapyard!

As it sat last night:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Why're you pulling out the drivetrain.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Brightgolf said:


> Why're you pulling out the drivetrain.


Reason #1- That engine sucks, that transmission sucks. The engine burned oil quite bad and needed rings, the auto transmission was horrible for driveability.. had to pretty much beat on it all the time to pull out in traffic/merge, etc.

Reason #2- I am "restoring" the car. more of a resto-mod to be technical.. but either way, if I am fixing rust and respraying the exterior of the car, why leave the bay untouched?... figure do it once, and do it right. This is going to be a proper build thread, not some thread where some one bolts on coilovers, puts a intake on it, and paints their wheels a flashy color.. there will be cutting, welding, a fabrication, etc., and I will be doing my best to document it all. :thumbup:

Reason #3- I am trying to do something "out of the box" with this car. So purists may hate me, but in the end it will be very tasteful and cohesive. Just have to take my word


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

saddest6day66 said:


> Reason #1- That engine sucks, that transmission sucks. The engine burned oil quite bad and needed rings, the auto transmission was horrible for driveability.. had to pretty much beat on it all the time to pull out in traffic/merge, etc.
> 
> Reason #2- I am "restoring" the car. more of a resto-mod to be technical.. but either way, if I am fixing rust and respraying the exterior of the car, why leave the bay untouched?... figure do it once, and do it right. This is going to be a proper build thread, not some thread where some one bolts on coilovers, puts a intake on it, and paints their wheels a flashy color.. there will be cutting, welding, a fabrication, etc., and I will be doing my best to document it all. :thumbup:
> 
> Reason #3- I am trying to do something "out of the box" with this car. So purists may hate me, but in the end it will be very tasteful and cohesive. Just have to take my word


Reasons 1,2 & 3 are all the RIGHT reasons. :thumbup:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Watching this :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Not too much "fun stuff" to show done tonight.. but I was able to get the brake booster and bracket pulled out, and the master cylinder pulled away from the firewall so i can bag it/tape it off for the respray. Also pulled the old power steering rack out of the car. I will be be going with a manual rack. Figured since I had to change the rack to one for a 5 spd.. might as well clean the bay up and ditch the P/S. Also removed the engine wiring harness, cruise control, and any other random bits I wont be reusing. Any of this stuff I'd sell off for dirt cheap if anyone needs it, I'd hate to throw it away!

As the bay looked by the end of the night. I probably will spend some more time on it tomorrow evening.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> ummm, you aren't going to have to change over your rack to a manual one for the swap  an auto rack will work just fine. :beer:


Good call. duhhh. but I still think I may want to convert to a manual rack to clean the bay up...


sold the engine and trans to a friend last night. that cleared up some space in the garage... now to find the donor engine and trans..


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> Found some interesting random bits under the carpet
> :


When I cleaned out my cabby I found a hand puppet, I have pictures to prove it:screwy:

Bump


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Damn dude, you aren't wasting any time. 

Good work.:thumbup:


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

i am definitely anxious to see how this goes... keep it up.:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thanks everyone! I may pick away at it late tonight if i have some time... if not def. later this week. Need to next powerwash/clean the bay before I start really working in there. :beer:

P.S.- the cutting begins very very soon.


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

I support this build. :thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

excellent. :thumbup:

truck workin' good enough?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

sin bar said:


> excellent. :thumbup:
> 
> truck workin' good enough?


It's almost ready for daily-duty :thumbup:

Monday I'll probably starting digging back into the cabby pretty heavily. stay tuned


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

stay tuned for some sawzaw cutting pictures this weekend.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

IN. 

Let the cutting begin.


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

*rust*

seeing those rust holes under the rear bumper gives me reassurance that my cabby isn't too far gone. and for that i thank you.  haha

this build thread is great.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

cornflakes said:


> seeing those rust holes under the rear bumper gives me reassurance that my cabby isn't too far gone. and for that i thank you.  haha
> 
> this build thread is great.


This isn't too bad, you should have seen the rabbit pickup I just got done restoring.. that was like swiss cheese on the floors and the inner fenders! :banghead:

A friend of mine is parting out a 92 cabby, so soon I am going to go over there and cut out the lower arch pieces I need and begin getting the rust all sorted!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

I am happy when i read about builds like this! 

So rare to see an EA, especially an EA thats getting cleaned up and modified 

i think ditching the 1.8L 8v on digifant 2 with the auto tragic tranny was the best choice ever, your thought process was spot on there! 


maybe you could rock the ATS type 5's from the Rocco on the Cabby, if you color match the "back" part I'm sure you know what i mean 

You NEVER see ATS Type 5's so it could be the right wheel, but you did mention that you wanted to do 16's 

have you thought about the motor any luck sourcing one? are you going to rock a rod shift 020 or are you going to get an 02A and convert to hydro? 


again awesome build!!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Thanks! 

Located a motor for it. currently sitting at my buddy's garage waiting for me to go pick it up. I'll snap a pic of it next time I am over there.. 

engine that is going in requires a O2A/cable shift trans. I will probably convert the O2A to cable clutch with the eurovan parts. just to keep it simple. 

type 5's are retired for a little while, I had them on 2 of my cars for 2 seasons in a row.. time to pack them away for a while. Planning something 15 or 16 on the cabby. Not sure of just what yet.. I have my feelers out.. but they need to be special/rare to match the rarity of the car. 

sorry for the lack of updates! With h2o right around the corner, ive been super busy helping friends get their cars, and shaking down my caddy i just finished to make sure it is ready for the trip to H2O, that the cabby project has been at a stand still. I can assure after H2O I am going to dig in hard on this!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

...And I was so looking foward to the cutting.


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> This isn't too bad, you should have seen the rabbit pickup I just got done restoring.. that was like swiss cheese on the floors and the inner fenders! :banghead:
> 
> A friend of mine is parting out a 92 cabby, so soon I am going to go over there and cut out the lower arch pieces I need and begin getting the rust all sorted!


 i read through the whole thing (critter cabby) it's awesome. i just assumed they were rwd because they're a pickup truck? ... seeing the trans in there i was like wtf...... lol but i know nothing about vws. haha. at least not yet. this winter will be a learning process.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Dun dun dun..... 



































Oh and this.


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh my goodness.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

eyein this up. looking good so far:thumbup:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Watching thisopcorn:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

nice to see this Matt. Workin on a cabby too.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Skipped the show and left H2O early today. Got home at a decent time to do some work on the cabriolet. told everyone I'd dig in once I was back from OC 

Here is the rear end of the car as its sat for a year or more now. 










I had previously bought a rabbit rear lower panel. Had to do some cutting and hammering with the body hammers to get it mocked up. Luckily this is hidden by the clipper kit bumper completely.. so i don't have to worry about it looking 100% amazing, just want it to be strong and never rust again. 


































Used one of these nifty flapper wheels we sell at my work. perfect for cleaning up welds and prepping weld areas to get a clean surface.


















I then put a coat of our rust encapsulator over the area I had already once treated before. Just wanted to be extra sure I wouldnt have a rust issue in the future










Tacked the panel in place.


















I then used some of our brushable seam sealer and went over the welds/seam after grinding the welds down. 



























I still need to find lower rear arch corners to graft in on both sides, then blend those into the rear panel, but this is a big step in the right direction. The girlfriend is coming over weds. to help tinker a bit, she is pretty excited to help work on it after attending her first year of H2O!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

did some fitting of the bracing/bar to be fitted in the roll bar to make it removable. Have to revisit my ideas, as I need to find a way to bend the tubing, as the bar does have a slight arch to it in the uprights that make it impossible to just slide a straight piece of boxed steel in. May looking to doing a plate of steel and put a slight arch to it next. Lots of trial and error here..

pics to come after some more test fitting!


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

notch/bend/weld the box tube to get a curve into it. 
also, doesnt the rollbar provide structural rigidity to the car to keep it from twisting? are you going to add more support to the body to prevent this?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

lookin good. 

I'm afraid to see whats hidden under my clipper kit.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

simon_C said:


> notch/bend/weld the box tube to get a curve into it.
> also, doesnt the rollbar provide structural rigidity to the car to keep it from twisting? are you going to add more support to the body to prevent this?


That is the thought. Last night was just some preliminary test fitting. Going to see if working with some plate steel is any easier/fits better tonight.. 

The jury is still out on if the rollbar does anything but a precautionary measure for rollover.. I've never seen/heard proper answers on if that is the case. I have entertained the idea of welding some bracing/wedges in at the base of the floor where the b-pillar meets possibly.. but we'll see. The extra support/bracing they put under the rockers is what I believe VW used to brace the body for the lack of roof on the car..


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

played with the plate steel and it looks like I may have a good plan of action now. have a piece tacked in place. Having my roomate bring some 1/2 plate steel home tomorrow that I can drill and tap to accept the bolt through the b-pillar and into the rollbar. Once it is all fitted and deemed "correct" I'll weld the 1/2" piece to the first plate that is tacked to the rollbar. Decided this is going to be safer than welding just a nut to the first piece. More pics of this once I get further mocking it all up.

I also took some time to cut out the old motor mount brackets, airbox brackets, and battery tray. I'll be taking delivery of the drivetrain next week, so fitting the engine and mocking up the new engine mounts will start soon.


























I also am helping a buddy part out a "collectors edition" cabby this weekend. This will hopefully give me the lower rear arch pieces I need so I can finish up the rust repair and tie the new rear panel in. Tomorrow the gf and I will do some more cleaning of the engine bay and such. More pics then :thumbup:


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

Matt, looks awesome. Stop churning out quality projects. you have done like 16 to my 1/2.

opcorn:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

remmyGLI said:


> Matt, looks awesome. Stop churning out quality projects. you have done like 16 to my 1/2.
> 
> opcorn:


Just more distractions for the real project...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

d-bot said:


> Just more distractions for the real project...


least i am building stuff. you need to get to work on your unicorn scirocco project sir.


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

It's looking good,:thumbup: I saw you at h20, but I didn't know that was you until I got home and saw your pictures posted on your post. I was the chick with short hair with the guys in the diesel jetta's
now that I know what you look like I will say hello next time:thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> least i am building stuff. you need to get to work on your unicorn scirocco project sir.



I'll finish building my MA-Arch degree first sir, thank you. There's always progress being made otherwise  Oh and check out fb for the planter boxes, that was my summer project bish!

Detachable roll bar? Sounds like some wiechers show bar aluminum is in order opcorn:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

d-bot said:


> Oh and check out fb for the planter boxes, that was my summer project bish!


you are such a good housewife, sewing up some new drapes next? Kels must be so proud!


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

We should swap. I mean you should swap something nice in there.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nice...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Louie Bricants said:


> We should swap. I mean you should swap something nice in there.


wife swap?


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

cum


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Louie Bricants said:


> cum


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Watching this :thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

looking good. looks like you are making great progress :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

This weekend was extremely productive. I parted out 2 cars friday night and saturday at my house, one of which was a 90's cabby wit the lower rear arch panels that I needed for my EA. 

Sorry for the crap photos, my camera battery died and I left the battery charger at work:banghead: so i had to use my phone for these shots :thumbdown:










Remember to always cut a lot more than you need so you can trim it down to fit the area you need.


























I did the drivers side, which was the worst, first. I cut out the old rusty section and treated the inner fender portion of the body. I don't want the rust ever coming back, so it is good to treat the area before you seal it up.


















I then had to trim out all of the donor cars inner fender and such to get to the patch panel down to the size I needed it to be.










Then I welded it all into place, and hit with some rust encapsulator to seal the bare metal areas.










Basically the same procdeure with the passenger side. I had a much smaller piece on this side, so I didn't bring the patch panel all the way around the arch. 


























And all welded in and painted/sealed.










This week I plan to throw front wheels/suspension back on and roll the car outside to degrease/pressure wash the engine bay. then back in, swung around so I can have the bay under the engine hoist, and ready to begin test fitting the VR late next week/weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Small update tonight. I removed a pile of crap I don't need tonight. Removed the old exhaust, the mangled up exhaust heat shield, emissions crap in the fenders (carbon canister,etc), inner fender plastics, sound deadening from the floors (i'll be adding new Eastwood sound deadening later on), front sway bar, etc. I also started working hammer and dollying the front end a bit. Got some of the major dents/bends out of the core support/pass. fender. 











On a good note, my buddy Becker (that is my inspiration for the VR6 swap) has agreed to bring over some spare 12v Mk4 engine and trans mounts, as well as lend me a hand dropping the engine in and mocking up the engine mount brackets on the frame rails. We are tentatively slated to do it the weekend of Oct. 16/17. My tight (almost unrealistic) goal is to have the engine in and the engine running by early-mid November. Then I can remove it all and work on cleaning everything up and loom engine wiring, etc.

Thanks for everyone following. Hope I don't ramble too much!

-Matt


----------



## Aggro Crag (Apr 23, 2005)

You're ridiculous :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Looks good Matt.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Tonight I was a little lazy, but I still got a handful of things done.

First I pulled out the kneebar, this allows me to get to the fusebox to do engine wiring, as well as gain access to the steering column bolts.










I then pulled out the old steering column, I was going to just do the pedal cluster, but the steering column and ignition housing were a little different due to the car having an airbag originally, so when mounting a normal steering wheel it left a ugly gap behind the steering wheel.










Old column/pedal cluster










"new" from a rabbit gti I just parted.










Before I reinstalled the new column/pedal cluster, I decided to add some reinforcements to the pedal cluster. These are notorious for breaking the welds at the clutch cable tube, and have a bit of flex in the cluster overall. I used some scrap metal I had laying around, as it will be hidden and doesn't have to be 100% pretty. Cranked up the welder and went at it.


































Welded up and painted with some of our Eastwood "Chassis Black" it is one of the toughest paints/coatings you will get out of a aerosol can, and the gloss left behind is awesome, I use it on everything from transmissions cases, to bumpers with much success. 










































I'll shoot a few more coats of paint on the pedal cluster, then leave it out to make looking the wiring a little easier for the engine swap. Next up is swinging the car around to set under the engine hoist. I got a line on some dirt cheap sheets of metal in both thin gauge to shave the sidemarkers, and also thick steel to do the engine mount brackets on the frame rails.

-Matt


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this thread is awesome!!


i can't get enough!

what are the plans for the VR? is it an OBD1 or 2? are you going with the hydro 02A?


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

you gonna keep that awesome 3 spoke steering wheel?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> this thread is awesome!!
> 
> 
> i can't get enough!
> ...



Thanks so much!

Engine is OBD2. The way I am mounting the VR swap, I am using Mk4 Left and Right engine/trans mounts, so I needed a later VR that has the mounting holes for the Mk4 mount bracket drilled and tapped in it. I plan to eventually have a custom chip burned for the engine that will bypass the rear O2, any emissions crap, etc. I have yet to decide what cams I am going to run in the engine, but I will have the chip burned to match whichever cam I choose. (I am open to suggestions on what would be a good cam thats till keeps it "streetable")

I am currently planning to do the eurovan/honda CRX clutch cable conversion for simplicity. I want to try and keep the bay as clean as possible, while still remaining a bit of a OEM+ feel.... that and I like the simplicity of the clutch cable.. I may change my mind once I get further along.. but right now I am leaning towards the "easy" solution.



simon_C said:


> you gonna keep that awesome 3 spoke steering wheel?


Yea that one rotates in my collection, It fits the car quite well, but I may retire it for something else once I get closer to finishing the car.

Still trying to decide on alloys, have some 16" split bbs pininfarina's sitting at a friends place in Europe I've been considering running.. but I'm not 100% sold on them.. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Today/tonight was a lot of gathering and picking up stuff. Went to a local fab shop near my work and made friends with those guys. They hooked me up with a killer deal on some metal. Got some 1/8" steel to box out the engine mount brackets on the frame rails, and also some 20 gauge steel to use for welding up the sidemarkers and such. Nice to have a place that close to get metal if I ever need it!










Then later tonight I paid for, and got the VR. i instantly started digging into it. Here is how it sat by the end of the night.


























I weighed the box of crap I took off that I won't be using (a/c, p/s, air pump, etc), and it came out to about 30 pounds of crap. Im sure there will be more as I dig into it. 










And here is the keep pile


















This weekend I am going to be a little busy with the gf and such, but I hope to get the car turned around and the engine under the car, so I can hoist it up and begin eying up how it will fit in. :thumbup:

Also going to look at 2 parts cabriolets tomorrow that I have been offered for dirt cheap. Hoping one of them is a earlier cabriolet I can use the trunk off of, I want to go with a non-3rd brake light hatch to save me shaving the hole..


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got about what I wanted this weekend done. Between chili cookoff festivals, giant burrito fests, etc. I had time to get the cabby wheels back on and the car spun around and back into the garage. Yesterday morning I got the engine stripped to where it needed to be and drug underneath the cabby. 


























Old water pipe fell apart when I was pulling it out of the waterpump.. def. am going to a metal water pipe before reassembly! 











This week I will investigate the body for anymore areas of rust so that I can curb them before bodywork begins. :thumbup:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

what about running a set of Centra 7s?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

simon_C said:


> what about running a set of Centra 7s?


 I need something with a little more "wow" I feel like.. on the fence about doing retro/80's styled wheels.. i think with this car keeping the clipper kit and such, I can get away with larger/a little more "modern" wheels... so indecisive :banghead:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> I need something with a little more "wow" I feel like.. on the fence about doing retro/80's styled wheels.. i think with this car keeping the clipper kit and such, I can get away with larger/a little more "modern" wheels... so indecisive :banghead:


 

i think, honestly, you need a wheel with at least a little bit of face, to keep that look of the castelettes that came on the EAs. dish AND face. something from the mid to late 90s.


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

simon_C said:


> i think, honestly, you need a wheel with at least a little bit of face, to keep that look of the castelettes that came on the EAs. dish AND face. something from the mid to late 90s.


 agreed. When I get around to getting wheels for mine (having the $$) i think both will look best. i still havent found the perfect wheel though... thought about just polishing the castelettes but i want the offset


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> matt,
> 
> i'll sell you mine...will even deliver. and maybe wire up a car while i'm there as well :laugh:


 haha good one! sorry with my wheel snob tastes.. I need something stupid rare that hardly anyone has.. I set the bar too high by putting freaking Magnesium Ronal Racing Turbos on my daily driver  

I have some wheels in mind.. just really wanted to run 16's. Have been playing with the idea of def. scooping up some sort of "Gullideckel" style rims. such as the 2 styles below.. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_721wt_1058 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...witem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1074 

these i love if i could find them in 16".. but still not wowed by any of them.. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_822wt_824 

The audi wheels kinda keep the OEM+ feel I like.. and I've def. been thinking high polished or chrome will complement the deep/dark red bordeaux of the car.. 

Also finally got some gas for the welder and put a spool of .023 more suited for light body work. Decided to shave the rear sidemarker holes late last night. They are all rust-proofed and ready for a light skim coat of filler. If I am lucky I might be able to plug away at this car enough to be ready for paint in a month or so.. will probably have to build a makeshift spray booth in the garage since it will surely be getting cold by then.. 










































Hoping to shave the front sidemarker holes tonight if i can find a spare hour.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

umm, i know it sounds stupid...but don't ground the welder to the lugs....unless you plan on putting new bearings in.  they will arc and hurt the bearings...yesss, i did it once:banghead:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

ha, wondered the same thing. looks like it worked though. 

I usually just grind an area for the ground on each side of the car. gonna get painted anyways. 

I like the gully wheels. very cool.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> umm, i know it sounds stupid...but don't ground the welder to the lugs....unless you plan on putting new bearings in.  they will arc and hurt the bearings...yesss, i did it once:banghead:


 I actually didn't weld like that, Hit me as I was about to sit down that it would be a poor ground. I ended up sanding some paint down on the rear panel it welded on and clamping it there (you can kinda see the clamp in the one picture of the drivers side i did) 

good call though, surprised it would kill the bearing! did it seize it or what?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

made a burn mark...then noisey


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

glad i didn't! those bearings were brand new just before I parked it a year ago!


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

choice!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

looks like sunday is the day for engine mounting madness if all goes well. built my new welder cart last night so i can easily roll my welding supplies around.. also removed the 9.4 brakes, will be replacing them with 10.1's from a scirocco. Plans are to run some aggressive pads to help with the extra power/weight of the engine. stay tuned!


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

sorry to noob - how are you shaving the side markers? are you welding material in or using filler? ... 

also - it's illegal not to have sidemarkers, right? (not saying you shouldn't have, just curious)


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

cornflakes said:


> sorry to noob - how are you shaving the side markers? are you welding material in or using filler? ...
> 
> also - it's illegal not to have sidemarkers, right? (not saying you shouldn't have, just curious)


 filling the holes with a piece of metal and welding the piece in place. small skim coat of filler will be used to make it nice and smooth :thumbup: 

not sure if it is illegal or not, depends on the state/country im sure. around here all of the lights on the car have to work.. so if they aren't there.. no one mentions a thing..


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

legally in pa you MUST have side markers front and rear. doing this will make you fail inspection IF the inspector knows they are gone. but most don't haha 
i'd do it.:beer:


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> legally in pa you MUST have side markers front and rear. doing this will make you fail inspection IF the inspector knows they are gone. but most don't haha
> i'd do it.:beer:


 same in jersey, but they never looked :laugh:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> legally in pa you MUST have side markers front and rear. doing this will make you fail inspection IF the inspector knows they are gone. but most don't haha
> i'd do it.:beer:


 It's also in violation of federal motor vehicle safety standards. But the only real enforcement of those is state inspection. I think most of our cars are not compliant anyway. Euro lights and bumpers, ride height too low, and so on.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

this weekend was pretty productive. Saturday I hit the junkyard and found a vr passat, but unfortunately some douche cut the ecu and ecu plug out, so i got the fusebox, power, ground, ignition, and gauge cluster wiring pulled. Later that night I got the ecu, engine harness, maf, and shifter cables/box from Zac punchthefish, so now I am in business!


















This morning I got to separating the engine harness and deleting the a/c and emissions related crap. I still have some more to cut out, but its getting down to where it needs to be. pics of the harness tomorrow.

finally later today after some hold ups and bad luck, my buddy becker made his way to my place (broken oil pan, fuel leak, traffic, dead nav., etc). Becker is responsible for thinking up this way of mounting a vr in a mk1. He also came bearing gifts of mk4 engine mounts i needed 

we got right to it, and started by cleaning the threads out of the block for the engine mount. I then did some cutting, grinding, and such to allow for the mk4 mount to slide right in place.










We then got to cutting the frame rails.










next we got the engine sitting 98% in its home for the most part. I'll need to do some final mock ups with the axles in place and the rear lower trans mount before it is done. but i can now at least begin doing some welding and boxing in of the engine mount pockets in the frame rails. Watch this space for more work


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

A little late for this advice but instead of using the mk4 factory mount, the VF poly mount has quite a bit of a smaller foot print, particularly on the outer side and and corners.
This is the one Ive just gotten in the mail. It seems that it not only doesnt suck, like the factory mount, but also will reduce the amount of strut tower base that must be cut out on the passenger rear corner of the mount area.

Not sure where you're at but something to think about.


Looking real good and will be watching intently. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> A little late for this advice but instead of using the mk4 factory mount, the VF poly mount has quite a bit of a smaller foot print, particularly on the outer side and and corners.
> This is the one Ive just gotten in the mail. It seems that it not only doesnt suck, like the factory mount, but also will reduce the amount of strut tower base that must be cut out on the passenger rear corner of the mount area.
> 
> Not sure where you're at but something to think about.
> ...


I thought about those, but a couple reasons i "shy-ed" away..

1. that style poly mount does not allow for hardly any flex or adjustment in the mounts. The nice thing with the OEM mounts is it allows a much larger range of adjustment, helps get the engine pinpointed exactly where you need it once the base is welded in. I am prone to f-ing things up and having to redo them.. so i like this idea of being able to dial in how the engine is tweaked.

2. the poly again is much much stiffer, I have horrible flashbacks of my earlier mk1's with full poly kits and how much i hate the rattles and such. I figure this way if I want to stiffen things up a little I could go with diesel mounts or maybe BFI .5 mounts or something. But I think with this car I am trying to make it a bit more subdued than some would like. ( am i really getting that old? )

3. I am a cheap-ass. I got the brand new OE mounts for free from my buddy, with all of the other money ill be spending I would rather stick with cheap OE mounts I can upgrade with BFI or similar inserts in the future, over building the car around those mounts, hating how much it makes the car rattle, and then being stuck after the bay has been painted and all.

But I agree, having real small notches in the frame rails like that would be awesome for the overall look of the bay.. i'm just cheap and scared of hating how much they make the car shake/rattle 

Can't wait to see yours progress as well sir, I'm sure we can share notes to help improve on designs and ideas in the future :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> I thought about those, but a couple reasons i "shy-ed" away..
> 
> 1. that style poly mount does not allow for hardly any flex or adjustment in the mounts. The nice thing with the OEM mounts is it allows a much larger range of adjustment, helps get the engine pinpointed exactly where you need it once the base is welded in. I am prone to f-ing things up and having to redo them.. so i like this idea of being able to dial in how the engine is tweaked.
> 
> ...



All valid points.  :thumbup:
Especially the last one. :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

lots of welding, grinding, and hammering going on last night. then i ran out of gas for my mig  apparently I left the bottle open for the past week and it bled off a lot of the gas.. back to the welding supply store for another bottle and they make $40. :banghead: (mental note: put a note on the welder to close gas valve on bottle!)


ill be purchasing the one axle i need later this week possibly, then i need to take a random junk axle and shorten it to use just for mock up purposes to get the engine sitting where i need it for the final welding, drilling, tapping, etc for where the engine will finally live.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## MC68 (Oct 13, 2009)

love your builds on here and the tech you do on eastwood......:beer:


----------



## Stonewall78 (Aug 1, 2003)

Can I get some closeups of the cutouts you did for the mk4 mounts? I still can't decide if I want to use the stock mounts locations or use the mk4 mounts. Since I don't have your welding skills I am more likely to just order adapter mounts though.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Stonewall78 said:


> Can I get some closeups of the cutouts you did for the mk4 mounts? I still can't decide if I want to use the stock mounts locations or use the mk4 mounts. Since I don't have your welding skills I am more likely to just order adapter mounts though.


sorry i don't have any.

they don't make adapter mounts for a VR6 swap into a Mk1. Furthermore, if you don't have the welding skills to do it this way, you def. won't have the welding skills to do it any other way. no way around mounting this engine without a bit of welding and fabrication..

maybe stick with 20v or something more bolt in such as that? i know there are O2A to mk1 transmission mounts.. so a 20v is a bolt on affair than. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

MC68 said:


> love your builds on here and the tech you do on eastwood......:beer:


Thank you very much! Let me know if there are any DIY's or tech articles for any of our products you'd like to see!!

-Matt


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

A1steaksauce said:


> personally i'd love to see how well eastwood products would work for a W8 swap into a very early two door passat. that would suit my interests. you should get on that.


Oohhh!!! I would be interested in seeing that as well! Get on it, Matt.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> personally i'd love to see how well eastwood products would work for a W8 swap into a very early two door passat. that would suit my interests. you should get on that.


ill tell ya what, you tow that bitch over here and i'll do something rad with it.. can't say a w8 is even remotely feasible.. but ill make it way awesome 

ill even let yah sleep in the living room instead of on the HFC in the basement. :laugh:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Are there updates?


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

Just caught up on this one. Good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

after a trip to Vegas/SEMA and lots of other work related stuff keeping me from touching this.. I'm back on it. The other night I got most of the passenger side motor mount sockets welded in. Need to get welding on the driver's side socket. Tonight or tomorrow I plan on fab'ing up the lower rear trans mount. Should be pretty simple with some 1/8" plate steel and some bar stock I have laying around here at work. 

Goals are to have 90% of the welding for the mount sockets and mounts themselves done by the end of the weekend. I'd love to get the whole lump bolted down into its final home in the very near future. 

stay tuned for pictures and such soon!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Saw these elsewhere...
They might help or give you some ideas. I dont particularly like that no rubber is involved. Seems like a solid mount so that I dont like but maybe something similar could be done.
Otherwise, did you see how NLS did the dog bone mount on the 2.5 rabbit?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

wow, that will break something!!! i would NOT do it. i've seen VF mounts rip the threads out of the trans...so solid?! no way

our test with a mk4 dogbone mount worked but its low and knowing mr matty McLow it would rip off or hit everywhere...thats the reason we didn't do that design!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Too many explanation points.
Tone it down there mister or I'll have to report you. 

OMG I just realized Im posting in a thread that is now in the cabby forum.


*BYE!*


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

yikes, yea that would probably rattle/annoy the crap out of me at idle, then rip off when driving around... but i guess it works.. i think i may replicate the way the OE mk1 bracket bolts to the diff housing bolts (3 bolts), and then kinda copy that same overall design but make it line up with the straight bar coming off the studs under the car. My buddy is running a hockey-puck mount between the brackets on his.. so i may try that to start just to give some sort of "give" rather than just a straight solid metal to metal mount. I looked at using that hole in the bottom of the diff housing like they used.. but as Josh mentioned.. looked to be a little sketch to have the entire thing stressing on that single threaded hole.

But just for now my goal is to get something that tilts the engine to a angle I like so i can mock up axles and motor mounts for the final drilling and welding of threaded inserts for the mount bolts. :thumbup:


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

hahahaha.


this is probably the best thread in the cabby forum ever.........& luckily you'll never have to look at cabby-info.crap for any reason.:laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

this weekenend was quite productive and the weather was beautiful. After a little bit of trial and error I got the lower rear trans mount built. I need to take it off and do the final welding on it, but with tacks and braces I have on it now, it seems as though it will do the job just fine. I still need to drill the holes through it and my hockey puck mount, but I will wait to do that until my other mount holes are bolted down.



















I also got the drivers side mount socket all plated/welded up. I need to do some grinding/fiddling to the mount to get it sitting just right in the socket.. but its sits in its home quite well.





























I also did some fiddling with the front OE mount and got it cut and modded to fit the VR. Not sure if I am going to use it or not yet. My buddy that I am mimmicking my swap off of does not use it... but I may run it for some extra insurance. I need to tap a hole in the trans to accept a bolt if I want to use the bottom of the mount..



















And this sums up my time in the garage most days/nights.










Hoping this week I can get the tapped/threaded plates in place for the side mounts (once i get the mounts sitting just right in the sockets), then the hole for the mount (hockey puck) for the lower trans mount too. 

thanks for following everyone.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbup: loooking good.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

if you use the front mount, i would replace it with a poly bushing and reinforce the core support somehow. otherwise, looking good


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice cabby man!
I had a 85 wolfie.At the time I had no idea what I had.
I miss that car.
Nice that is a clean looking VR mount job.








How about the shifter and clutch slave cvlinder?
opcorn:


----------



## vaporbluecabrio (Dec 8, 2007)

saddest6day66 said:


> IThe car is 1 of approx 300 Red Bordeaux Pearl cabriolets.


i feel so special for owning one of those 300 EAs then.... and i feel bad for painting it nimbus grey and selling the EA seats for scirocco ones :facepalm:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

83mk2scirocco said:


> How about the shifter and clutch slave cvlinder?
> opcorn:


I haven't decided yet if I am going the cable clutch route, or to do a full hydraulic setup.. i change my mind daily.. I won't need to worry about that until the engine is all bolted into place. I have the VR shifter box with the cables, will tackle mounting that in the car first after the engine is in its final home.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

sweet. nice so far Matt.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I looked after a mk4 to a mk4 swap the shifter look's like it would be a breeze.
It was a vr6 5 speed to a turbo vr6 with 6 speed.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

83mk2scirocco said:


> I looked after a mk4 to a mk4 swap the shifter look's like it would be a breeze.
> It was a vr6 5 speed to a turbo vr6 with 6 speed.


a mk4 to mk4 shifter swap is completely irrelevant in relation to what I'm doing.. so hard to compare... after all of the fab work im doing to get the engine to fit in the bay, figuring out how to mount the shifter box will be a breeze I reckon eace:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> a mk4 to mk4 shifter swap is completely irrelevant in relation to what I'm doing.. so hard to compare... after all of the fab work im doing to get the engine to fit in the bay, figuring out how to mount the shifter box will be a breeze I reckon eace:


Im doing that rod shift stuff.
Just got it. (although some of it was lost during shipment :banghead: and is being resent)
Looks amazing though. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Tonight I did some minor grinding on the corners of the drivers side mount and got it to sit just right in the pocket. I then marked and drilled the 2 holes through the frame rail for the mount. I then ran some bolts through to check that my holes were straight enough. Now I need to buy some correct length bolts, tap the 1/2" steel i have, then weld it into the frame rail so the bolts can be torqued down in the mount. Then move to the pasenger side. Hoping to have the engine fully bolted in by the weekend!


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

you're a wildman.

i should learn how to weld.


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

looking forward to seeing this @ madness....:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

goosler said:


> looking forward to seeing this @ madness....:thumbup:


That is my current pipe-dream. Hoping to have a few of my cars there this year, if they all decide to stay together


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

Looking good, making good progress


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

I finally have all of the threaded plates welded in place. The VR drivetrain is now officially a bolt-in affair. Now I need to remove the drivetrain and get in the bay/fenderwells and do the final welding and grinding to make it all 100% sturdy and looking decent. I'll get some pics once I have something interesting to show.. right now it looks about the same as before, just with bolts through the mk4 mounts 

eace:eace:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

I like it that were in the exact same place.
Doing just what youre about to do this morning.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> I like it that were in the exact same place.
> Doing just what youre about to do this morning.


haha, except you probably have a lot less welding and cutting time into the project as I do ya bastid! If I didn't have obligations with my lady Friday/Sat I could surely have all of the welding and panel beating done in the bay.. stupid girls getting in the way of doing man-things :laugh:

I must admit doing the passenger side threaded plate inserts was a royal bitch. No smooth/ultra-slick way to do it since the frame rail is much narrower underneath, and i couldn't just weld threaded plates to the bottom of the frame rail like I did on the driver's side. but once i box the plates in that i welded last night, they will be plenty strong for torquing those mount bolts down I think :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> haha, except you probably have a lot less welding and cutting time into the project as I do ya bastid! If I didn't have obligations with my lady Friday/Sat I could surely have all of the welding and panel beating done in the bay.. stupid girls getting in the way of doing man-things :laugh:


Yeah i have less welding but in the end yours will be easier to pull in and out.
Using the tranny mounts that I did, its a lot harder to pull the tranny or motor than having both mk4 mounts. Un bolt and lift, basically.

Im wondering how much you have to narrow your axle?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Yeah i have less welding but in the end yours will be easier to pull in and out.
> Using the tranny mounts that I did, its a lot harder to pull the tranny or motor than having both mk4 mounts. Un bolt and lift, basically.
> 
> Im wondering how much you have to narrow your axle?


hmm true, but hopefully neither of us have to pull our engines often once they are all in and such 

My buddy that is running this similar mount setup said he did 1" from the drivers axle. I have to dig the set of 16v scirocco axles i have laying around out, and do a mock up to see what i need to take off. I think I may take a go at shortening it myself for now. If it is all unbalanced, then i will take it to the driveshaft shop and have the "pros" do it :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sleeve it with a tight outer tube and weld both ends, i wouldn't worry about balancing then, just cut striaght and if the outer tube is a snug fit, hammer them in and weld.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> sleeve it with a tight outer tube and weld both ends, i wouldn't worry about balancing then, just cut striaght and if the outer tube is a snug fit, hammer them in and weld.


yea thats what i've been told by some old-timers I've talked to. as long as you have a nice snug piece of tubing, you have little chance to have a major balancing issue. Time to go grab the chop saw from my other garage eace:


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Can you please do a detailed thread on the VR swap into an A1 chassis.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> Can you please do a detailed thread on the VR swap into an A1 chassis.



:facepalm:

Nope. We don't need an influx of chopped up half-done Mk1's in the classifieds.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Nope. We don't need an influx of chopped up half-done Mk1's in the classifieds.


That's not my problem, I've wanted to do it for a while and I can't put together the costs that would be involved if a shop were to do it all, so I wanna do it. I'd finish mine anyways.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Long Live the MK3. said:


> That's not my problem, I've wanted to do it for a while and I can't put together the costs that would be involved if a shop were to do it all, so I wanna do it. I'd finish mine anyways.


step 1.- buy VR
step 2. - pull stock engine
step 3- cut and butcher frame rails, inner fenders, and anything else in the way
step 4- weld, grind, weld, grind, weld
step 5- install engine
step 6- profit?


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

That's all coolbeans, I just needa figure out the mounts like steaksauce was implying


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

if you can't figure it out with the pictures i've posted, you aren't going to have much more help with a DIY....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

cut and weld or do it like deathhare with our bolt in mounts and one weld in.
either way its not a drop in swap. and i hear they flip while sitting in the garge...


----------



## Jar717 (Jan 14, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Nope. We don't need an influx of chopped up half-done Mk1's in the classifieds.


your inbox is full, sir:beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Jar717 said:


> your inbox is full, sir:beer:


all good thanks :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Pulled the drivetrain again Friday evening, and started fully welding all of the threaded plates for the mounts. I also took the rear lower trans mount and fully welded it up. All I have left to do is to cut some thin metal plates to box in the threaded plates and the holes in the inner fender I made from setting those up. Should only be a minor obstruction visually from stock in the passenger side wheel well. Next I will try and tackle the left axle, and i should be good to start cleaning everything up visually. Ill post pics tonight before I begin grinding and smoothing everything out. :wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah mines been done for weeks.  Runs like a mutha****a.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Yeah mines been done for weeks.  Runs like a mutha****a.


You should be one to talk captain no-pics 

Okay, cut down the threaded plates and grinded them a bit. made one piece to cover the right front threaded plated on the inner fender.. tacked the patch panel it in place, formed it with the hammer a little, tacked some more, hammered, etc, until i could fully weld it. Ran out of time to do the other pieces. Hoping to tackle them tomorrow night. If not it will have to wait until Sunday night. Basically now it is just welding some small sheet metal pieces in to cover where I cut or added the threaded plates. Would like to make everything look OEM-ish when done.. so your average person wouldn't know that really any hacking was done 

sorry I'm slacking so much guys


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> I haven't decided yet if I am going the cable clutch route, or to do a full hydraulic setup.. i change my mind daily.. I won't need to worry about that until the engine is all bolted into place.


I have a cable clutch setup in my VR cabby. Went the "proper" route with the the Eurovan bracket, the self adjusting cable, and the cable actuator. Bolts right up. Easy. Worked smoothly with the OEM clutch and wasn't much heavier than the stock clutch. Thing is, I need more clutch for the boost... the self adjusting cable couldn't deal with the additional spring pressure of the clutchnet and would unwind a little with each pedal press. In the end I went with a Honda CRX cable and fabbed up my own bracket for it. Now the clutch pedal is heavy but precise. Matches the heavy (non-power) steering so I like the feel.

In summary: OEM clutch - OEM cable clutch is fine. Beefy clutch - custom cable setup or hydraulic.

My $0.02. Good luck.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

allroad said:


> I have a cable clutch setup in my VR cabby. Went the "proper" route with the the Eurovan bracket, the self adjusting cable, and the cable actuator. Bolts right up. Easy. Worked smoothly with the OEM clutch and wasn't much heavier than the stock clutch. Thing is, I need more clutch for the boost... the self adjusting cable couldn't deal with the additional spring pressure of the clutchnet and would unwind a little with each pedal press. In the end I went with a Honda CRX cable and fabbed up my own bracket for it. Now the clutch pedal is heavy but precise. Matches the heavy (non-power) steering so I like the feel.
> 
> In summary: OEM clutch - OEM cable clutch is fine. Beefy clutch - custom cable setup or hydraulic.
> 
> My $0.02. Good luck.


Good to hear the other side of the story.. I think I may go this route for sake of simplicity. Did you order the parts from a "middle man" or did you just get them special ordered from the dealer? If you have that part number list, it'd save me some time in my euro-etka


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> i'll throw my hat into the ring...i totally agree with vdubspeed, the hydro is the only way to go. you can install it and route it much cleaner than a funky cable setup. besides when's the last time you've heard of a hydro system taking a dump in BFE? cable on the other hand :laugh: not to mention you can source hydro replacement parts much easier (and probably cheaper) than the cable setups.
> 
> i'm fabbing up the mounting bracket for my hydro setup here in the next week or so...wouldn't be a prob to whip out another one :beer:
> 
> my .02


not be a downer.. but a local vw guy actually died in a car accident when his hydro setup failed at a stop light and lurched into the intersection and he was hit... so yea they can fail..

Just most hydro setups I've seen are hardly flattering when looking at them in the bay... just kinda jammed under the brake booster.. but def. keep me in the loop as you build yours, I may be interested just for the lack of effort on my part (other than repaying you by hiring one of those mexican midget hookers you seem to love)...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Hard to see but any chance this will hit your tire?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

deathhare. said:


> Yeah mines been done for weeks.  Runs like a mutha****a.


 Yeah and I saw you driving it around Louisville.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

I pretty much gave up on the cable set up because I couldnt find all the stuff needed for it.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Hard to see but any chance this will hit your tire?



Shouldn't. It sits a good bit in from where the strut/spring seat on the stock suspension sits (for a point of reference). My buddy that I have kinda copied mine from used a similar design and never had an issue with 15's and it slammed to the ground.. and I think mine actually may sit in a little closer when all set and done.. I may try and shave a little more off of it.. but I don't want to get too close to the tapped hole and have it blow-out the side of the plate..










thats a shot i took of his. I plan to have my "box" much smaller, and do the same as i did with the front mount where I make a piece of sheet metal that will kind of "roll" down into the stock inner fender metal... The only reason I am a bit worried about that, is if I decide to go with 16's or 17's with the car like I've been planning.. the larger diameter wheel could cause it to be a close call. once I have it all welded up, Ill try and test fit a wheel/tire and see how close I am..


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> i fully support a small box :beer:


Small boxes are my favorite. eace:


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

It was a little while ago so the truth may now be different. This is what I used:

- Actuator: 02B141708A, which is a US part and is still on the car
- Cable: 357721335E. A Special order / European only cable. Replaced with a '91 honda CRX cable
- Bracket: 357199356. I ~think~ this is also a special order / European only part. I've heard it said that the CRX cable will work with this braket but I couldn't get it to mate up. Binned it and fabbed up my own piece instead. The shift tower makes it a bit tight but overall not too challenging for somebody like you.


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Forgot to mention how I got the Euro parts: I know a parts counter guy and he figured out how to get them here. Dunno the exact process but I guess if you have a friendly dude down at the dealer then you should be able to work it out. The parts aren't cheap, though. Kinda kicking myself for buying them and not going the CRX route in the first place.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> Shouldn't. It sits a good bit in from where the strut/spring seat on the stock suspension sits (for a point of reference). My buddy that I have kinda copied mine from used a similar design and never had an issue with 15's and it slammed to the ground.. and I think mine actually may sit in a little closer when all set and done.. I may try and shave a little more off of it.. but I don't want to get too close to the tapped hole and have it blow-out the side of the plate..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah probably fine but something Ive been worrying about on mine. Its looking about the same as yours. 
Wondering if it would rub on a hard left turn. I know we arent the first people to do this passenger mount in an mk1 so hopefully its no problem.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Not too much exciting happened over the holiday.. but I did get in a couple hours yesterday on the cabby. Got the last bit of welding done for the engine mounts and the "blend panels" to make it look somewhat "OE". I can now say I am officially done with welding as far as the engine mounts go. The VR6 lump is now a bolt-in affair.. and possibly quicker/easier to do than the stock engine :wave:

Next up is to get some seam sealer, and seam seal the welds around the engine mount cups. I got most of the sockets smoothed out quite nicely with the flap wheel on the grinder. but I still want to run some smooth beads of seam sealer around the welded areas on the frame rails, again for that "OE" cool-factor. 

Later this week I will remount the drivetrain, mock up the shifter box/cables, remove the dash/A/C heater crap, and work on modding my drivers axle for the swap. I dug up a spare 100mm drivers axle yesterday at my other garage, love finding free useful parts I forgot about 

Also picked up a spare set of decent red EA interior (all seats, doorcards, boot, etc).. even though my interior is pretty close to mint.. I got this set for a good price, and I figure I might be able to use some of it to add some OE flare to the interior (matching EA shift boot comes to mind first).

Long Term to-do list includes welding up the front sidemarker and antenna holes, powdercoating the engine/trans mounts, and laying out the wiring for the engine. stay tuned for more pics opcorn:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

good find on the EA interior. one of those things that you just wont regret later on when you rip your seat and cant find a new one 

continuing to watch this opcorn:


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Not sure why people need to "Modify" the drivers side axle. Built one of these last year with 16V rocco axles with no modifications needed. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

vwjodi said:


> Not sure why people need to "Modify" the drivers side axle. Built one of these last year with 16V rocco axles with no modifications needed. Maybe I am missing something.


did you do it with the mk4 mounts? also i have axle binding issues with the stock drivetrain when slammed.. so ill probably need to do it regardless.. I will def. mock it up first to be sure.. but like i've mentioned i am using my friends as a base, and he said he had to lop off about an inch..


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Mustang V8 mounts on custom brackets. The engine sits between the rails without modification to the rails themseves (ala mk2) and without chopping axles.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Last night I got the garage warmed up a bit and laid some seam sealer down on the weld joints for the mounts. It was a MESSY job to say the least. I def. may need to go back in and clean up some spots that i dripped, but hoping after I spray it all with some flexible sealer, then primer, etc, it will all smooth out and have a similar appearance to the seam sealer you see on the strut towers from the factory.. not overly "smoothed bay" style.. but more a OE-ish clean appearance.. on to bolting the drivetrain back in tonight/tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

tonight i got the drivetrain back in. test fit the axles.. and as Jodi mentioned.. the stock 100mm axles fit up like.. well.. stock really. i couldn't believe it... but with no issues the drivers axle fit right in. I'm not sure if other people are setting their engines differently.. or what, but this worked out. I'll have to wait and see if i have to shorten the drivers side once i get my ride height sorted.. but for now this will allow me to keep progressing on the project.I snapped some pics of it before and after bolting it to the trans. i test fit the hood, and it looks like i am about as high as i can get the engine, as i need to trim the OE oil cap down, or run a lower profile cap... but with the cap off, the hood closes fully. On with the pics.


----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

I love this thread

that thing will fly with that bad boy in it. I drove a mk3 GTI vr6 once. and was very very impressed at the power in that. Now throw that into a mk1 that (i belive) weighs less then a mk3 gti and you have a for sure winner. 

Turbo it for bonus points lol


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Based on this pic, my motor is mounted about a half an inch further to the passenger side than yours.
Even with that extra room that I should have, there is no way on earth my drivers axle would bolt up.
And...my passenger one bolts in perfectly. 
This sort of makes me think I have the wrong driver's axle. 
Is this possible? Anyone know how much longer an mk2 axle is over an mk1 axle?

But that doesnt explain why your friend who has completed his swap, had to shorten his drivers axle.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

believe me i was surprised myself.. i took some basic eyeball measurements directly from my friends car when we made the mount sockets.. so mine should be real close to the position of his. i was even trying to pull my engine to the passenger side when i remounted it tonight.. but with the lower trans mount attached, there is little to no adjustment to be had.. The only thing i can say is that this was a random axle i had sitting under my workbench at my other garagespace at my dad's house.. so it actually may be a mk2/3 axle.. but IIRC mk1-3 drivers side axles are all the same length, just the passenger side that is longer.. i remember i played with this in a beater mk3 that i threw a 2h in and had to swap around cv's/axles to make it work with the mk3 (2h doesnt allow for 100mm driveshaft flanges), and if i recall correctly i just swapped a mk1 axle in place and then installed the mk1 cv on the mk3 passenger axle..

but anyways.. as you can see in the pics, i wasn't forcing anything, just set it in place like usual and thats how it landed.. i know my buddy said he had 1" cut out of his axle (prolly extra done there to make up for binding when low) but still..

next is to figure out the clutch/shifter crap. i think i may just go with the hydro stuff.. already did all the fab work to fit the engine.. whats another little bit for the clutch pedal stuff? more to come watch this space :wave:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Look'in good.:thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Figured out today that the O2a diff is actually wider than an 020 diff.
Its 1/2" wider. This makes me realize that being off another 1/2" or so would equal an inch being cut off the driver's side axle and why many people like me and your friend have to cut. As I said before, it looked like I was a 1/2 off from where you are and I guess that was a good guess.
Im now happy with where I am and shortening my axle because I know that will make sure that neither will be binding.

I'm kinda worried about yours appearing perfect now and that without shortening both axles you might find that when real low you have some binding. 

Looking good though. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Figured out today that the O2a diff is actually wider than an 020 diff.
> Its 1/2" wider. This makes me realize that being off another 1/2" or so would equal an inch being cut off the driver's side axle and why many people like me and your friend have to cut. As I said before, it looked like I was a 1/2 off from where you are and I guess that was a good guess.
> Im now happy with where I am and shortening my axle because I know that will make sure that neither will be binding.
> 
> ...


Yea, as I mentioned.. i probably will have to shorten regardless, due to my normal issues with binding when lowering my vehicles to the "proper" height.. so even if this was a digi 8v.. id still have a good chance of needing to do that.. but ill run them like this for now to get the project rolling, and revisit it once i get more towards the end of the project :thumbup:

good call on the diff. i forgot there was a difference in the width between the 2:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got a little bit done tonight. First I got the dash pulled, then pulled the last of the A/C related crap. Nice to have all that open space now that all of that is out of the way.


























I then cut out a larger access opening to get to the location where the OE auto cable went through the firewall. I will be holesawing the one hole larger, and make a 2nd one to the left of that. Unfortunately I couldn't find any holesaws and i need to buy some more, or borrow some locally. Otherwise it should go pretty quick getting the shifter box all bolted up. going to try and sneak an hour or so tomorrow to get the box and cables all sitting in place. Then on Sunday I will put some more time in.










Lastly, anyone know what this computer is for? i cant remember for the life of me what its for.. if it is airbag or cruise control related, i will pull it out.. but wasnt sure as it was bolted next to the power window module under the dash...


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Vagcat says "Cruise Control System" for that part # 443 907 305.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Vagcat says "Cruise Control System" for that part # 443 907 305.


ah memory was right! perfect. I will pull that out of the harness and toss it in the trash. makes more room for the VR wiring :wave:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

deathhare. said:


> Figured out today that the O2a diff is actually wider than an 020 diff.
> Its 1/2" wider. This makes me realize that being off another 1/2" or so would equal an inch being cut off the driver's side axle and why many people like me and your friend have to cut. As I said before, it looked like I was a 1/2 off from where you are and I guess that was a good guess.
> Im now happy with where I am and shortening my axle because I know that will make sure that neither will be binding.
> 
> ...



No matter what motor you use (VR, 1.8t, 16v), the 02A and the 02J w/100mm cups will and should accept 100mm scirocco/cabriolet axles (this is assuming you have 10.1s). There should be no need to change the length. If so, you probably have the wrong axle, the mounts are in the wrong location or you just need to shift the motor. Is there side to side adjustment in the mk4 mounts like the stock A1 units?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

d-bot said:


> No matter what motor you use (VR, 1.8t, 16v), the 02A and the 02J w/100mm cups will and should accept 100mm scirocco/cabriolet axles (this is assuming you have 10.1s). There should be no need to change the length. If so, you probably have the wrong axle, the mounts are in the wrong location or you just need to shift the motor. Is there side to side adjustment in the mk4 mounts like the stock A1 units?


there is actually, but once the lower, rear mount is made, that should kind of center the drivetrain (and gets rid of some side to side adjustment), but before I locked that mount down, i did have a little bit of play... like i said (and you can see in the pics), my axles all seem ok "so far".. but I am certain once i lower it significantly I'll have to shorten the drivers side to stop binding.. but at stockish height there seems to be no issues?

Meh, ill keep progressing with the car. if it binds once it is slammed, ill revisit that issue. but for now I want to keep moving onto making the car shift, steer, and run. then I can move on to other projects.

Hi Matt :wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

d-bot said:


> No matter what motor you use (VR, 1.8t, 16v), the 02A and the 02J w/100mm cups will and should accept 100mm scirocco/cabriolet axles


Yes, definitely. But the o2a and o2j diff is actually wider. So the room for error is very small. Its clear to me now after having mounted it, why so many people have had to shorten one axle.



d-bot said:


> this is assuming you have 10.1s


Actually, there is no need whatsoever for the 10.1s... except for more stopping power.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

deathhare. said:


> Actually, there is no need whatsoever for the 10.1s... except for more stopping power.


10.1s = 100mm axles which is necessary for the cable shift transmissions. That is unless you build a bastard set of 90 outer axles with 100mm inners :laugh:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

A1steaksauce said:


> 10.1's are 16v rocco brakes.
> 
> 85 and later roccos and cabriolets are 100mm axle setups on 9.4 brakes :beer:
> 
> ...


Exactly. No bastard set of axles needed regardless of brake size.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

tonight i borrowed this nifty metal hole punch from work and made my shifter cable holes. much cleaner than a hole saw.


























i then cut out for the shifter box and drilled new holes to affix it. i then welded the heads of the bolts to the shifter base so that i dont need to hold both ends when tightening. also hooked up the cables and confirmed i could hit every gear.


























next is to get the clutch pedal and hydro clutch parts i still need. i may try and hit the local yard for a vr passat that had the bits last i checked.. back on this sunday :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Mounting them from underneath blows. Stick is way too low.
Of course above blows too because a console and boot wont cover it well.


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Mine's underneath for the exact same reason. There's an RSD short shift in there to help make up for the extended shift lever.


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

Watching this. Interested to see how you do the clutch and hide the shifter box.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

today i hit the local junkyard and luckily they just got a b4 vr6 passat in. i got most of the random bits i needed for the cabby. i picked up the master and slave for the clutch and associated lines. i also picked up a starter and some other small extra sensors, throttle body, etc to have as extras. i also got a set of nice black leathers front seats from the passat for my mk1 jetta gli i have on deck to be built. spent under $100.. so id say it was a good day! hoping to tinker a little tonight.. but not too much will be done with my swollen-freshly tattooed hand


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> ha! your problem, i sees it.
> 
> and for the solution let me introduce my friend...and i'll let him do the talking..
> 
> ...


ah i see, weird they made them different. i may make a little boxed in area on pedal like the passat had stock to use this master. that way i dont feel like i wasted the cash on this one. if i fail horribly ill be in touch!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

I'll be back on this a little tonight. been slowed down by a fresh hand tattoo and distracted by my 3 million other projects..


----------



## vwjodi (Mar 19, 2004)

Eastwood's Paying you too much to afford all of these projects.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

oh man thats amazing haha. my maillady is probably chuckling haha


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> if she opens it she'd be in for a surprise :laugh: :snowcool:


 why, because you included your personal ass-tickler?


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

tonight i got the clutch master bracket from anthony-steaksauce, immediately started cutting it down.. i found a decent "spot for it. I had to cut the studs off of it and cut down the raised bit on the back for the stud above the clutch master. Without cutting the raised portion down the bracket wouldn't sit very flat on the firewall. Once I got the bracket mocked up I tacked it to the brake booster bracket, refit the now one piece bracket to the firewall and drilled out the clutch master cylinder hole. One that was all fitted ok, I welded in a modified washer to the area where I cut out the raised stud portion. One that was welded in and ground flush, I welded in a new stud, drilled a hole, and bolted the mess back in. I wanted to add that stud so that it adds some extra rigidity to the bracket. I am about out of welding gas, so I called it quits for the night. Hopefully tomorrow night I can work on mocking up the bracket on clutch pedal. thats all for now. eace:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Funny Ive been doing the exact same thing tonight. :laugh: 
Im the other way around. Got everything inside the car done and just havent bolted the master to the firewall. Still gotta finish cutting up the bracket. 

Looking good. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Funny Ive been doing the exact same thing tonight. :laugh:
> Im the other way around. Got everything inside the car done and just havent bolted the master to the firewall. Still gotta finish cutting up the bracket.
> 
> Looking good. :thumbup:


 yea i saw in your thread, i am probably going to kinda use your pics to eyeball my pedal up bracket up. seems to be "sorta simple" in comparison to all the other stuff. i figured id make less mistakes if i had the clutch master where it needed to be. :thumbup: 



A1steaksauce said:


> damn man you made quick work of that!! i do like. :beer:


 yea i felt bad i had it out of the box for 5 minutes and 3/4's of it was cut off and on the floor :laugh: 

i may try and tinker some tonight with the pedal... but i have a buddy coming over to help me pull the drivetrain out of my rustywesty, so the cab may wait until sunday. i prefer to work by myself on this, all the fab work is like therapy for me :thumbup: 

on a bad note, i found some wheels i wanted for this.. but lost the bid on ebay.. hoping i can find another set


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> yea i saw in your thread, i am probably going to kinda use your pics to eyeball my pedal up bracket up. seems to be "sorta simple" in comparison to all the other stuff. i figured id make less mistakes if i had the clutch master where it needed to be. :thumbup:


 Let me know if you need specific pics or measurements. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

so this past weekend was a big FAIL. I spent sat. morning/afternoon trying to make the b4 passat clutch master work, and i couldn't make it work with the mk1 pedal.. it would bind/bend the rod since the ball would just float around. Anthony A1SS is sending me his spare b3 master, and Shannon deathare is nice enough to send me a mk3/corrado style reservoir for the master cylinders. So hoping maybe late this week to take another stab at it. unfortunately this weekend i am all tied up with the lady, but i'll do my best late this weekend to tinker some more if the parts come in time! 

tonight i decided to roughly wire up the engine so i could verify what i needed/didnt need to run the car, and sort out if there were any bad sensoors, parts, etc on the engine i needed to tend to. also i had never heard the engine run, so i wanted to make sure it was alright. after bouncing some ideas back and forth with Anthony I sorted out the major differences between my (as i found out later) auto OBD2 harness and the more common OBD1 harness when doing the piggyback method. 

After some fiddling i got it to fire, I still need to plug some vac leaks, fix the starter trigger wire issue, and some other things I quickly bypassed when setting it all up, but its nice to hear it live in the cabriolet's engine bay! 

A short video for proof eace: 

-dont mind the messy wiring, i have it all just temp sitting in the bay for now. ill be pulling it all and hiding wiring, extending wires, etc when i do the final engine install. 


http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v377/littledevil34/EA Cabriolet/?action=view&current=VIDEO_009.mp4


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> so this past weekend was a big FAIL. I spent sat. morning/afternoon trying to make the b4 passat clutch master work, and i couldn't make it work with the mk1 pedal.. it would bind/bend the rod since the ball would just float around. Anthony A1SS is sending me his spare b3 master, and Shannon deathare is nice enough to send me a mk3/corrado style reservoir for the master cylinders. So hoping maybe late this week to take another stab at it. unfortunately this weekend i am all tied up with the lady, but i'll do my best late this weekend to tinker some more if the parts come in time!
> 
> tonight i decided to roughly wire up the engine so i could verify what i needed/didnt need to run the car, and sort out if there were any bad sensoors, parts, etc on the engine i needed to tend to. also i had never heard the engine run, so i wanted to make sure it was alright. after bouncing some ideas back and forth with Anthony I sorted out the major differences between my (as i found out later) auto OBD2 harness and the more common OBD1 harness when doing the piggyback method.
> 
> ...


 Is there no headers on it? whats flashin on the fire wall when its cranked / running? 

Also, hope to make something like this work for the 02a I have in the garage for a cabby Im about to pick up.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Hypa-R 1.8t said:


> Is there no headers on it? whats flashin on the fire wall when its cranked / running?
> 
> Also, hope to make something like this work for the 02a I have in the garage for a cabby Im about to pick up.


 yea it has no exhaust on it at all. it was shooting flames out of the exhaust. eace: 



A1steaksauce said:


> had a thought this morning good sir....no way would VW change the size of the pin on the fuse box just for automatics, so the only thing that's got to be different is the wire size out of that connector for the starter....so what if you just simply removed that pin with the smaller wire and installed another pin with bigger wire? no relay mess, just straight thick gauge from the box to the starter :thumbup:
> 
> glad to see you got it running....just when i think i pull ahead/get even with you and shannon someone pulls ahead again :laugh:
> 
> do work :biggrinsanta:


 ha yea, i thought that too. i tried rewiring it using the Mk1 auto starter relay, but was still having issues, and I just reverted to my starter jumper tool i have. i may just cut the cabriolet relay out, wire it as it should have been when manual, and do like you said to run the proper thick gauge wire to the ignition switch. im thinking that was also why the fuel pump wasn't priming either.. 

either way no i am stuck waiting for parts from you and shannon.. so my fate lies in both of your hands. wah-wah :facepalm:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> actually what i'm talking about doing is that pin, F1 on the white plug it's the smaller wire...simply removing that pin from the white connector and replacing it with another pin with a larger wire then connecting that to the wire to the wire that goes out to the starter.
> 
> and tomorrow is "bring your parts to work day and ship them" :biggrinsanta:


 yep i got what you were putting down brotha-man. problem is i need to get to the junkyard to pull that wire/pin.. might be smarter to just pull that plug/harness fully from a car at the yard instead.. hmm we'll see. no big deal right now.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got a package from Anthony today, now I can try again with my hydro clutch project. Hoping to get somewhere with this tonight. I am trying to be on course to have the EA and my Rusty Westy engine bays painted by the end of January. i will def. need to push to have that occur!










hopefully some good updates this evening!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

It's alive!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

awesome build!!

i love it!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

found out a few things once i started messing with this again. #1 is that my original master/pedal design would have infact worked.. but the clutch master i had from the B4 passat was locked up.. realized this once I got the B3 one from Anthony and realized i should be able to press the piston in by hand... my other one i couldn't even compress when putting it in a vice.. maybe this is why the car I got it from ended up in the junkyard? meh.. oh well. 

here you can see how different the 2 diff masters are.










Here it is all bolted up, little less room behind the brake booster, but it still fits just fine. I'll be adding another stud to the back of the bracket to go through the firewall before I call it quits on the clutch bracket job.. but that will be quick and painless. 










I decided to not waste my entire pedal/bracket and modded it to fit the B3 master, still need to grind/cut any excess metal i dont need off of it, but after some presing of the pedal, i seem to have full motion of the pedal, can depress it all the way, and it sits even with the brake pedal when its hooked to the booster. it's not as pretty as i'd like, but it is strong and will function just fine.. plus its hidden by the kneebar. 


























I finally got both my projects in the garage tonight as well since my roomate gave up on his projects. Now I can work on both bays at once. I am shutting myself in the garage for the long weekend, so I am hoping to make a ton of progress this weekend on both projects.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

very nice.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

pulling the drivetrain, notching the passenger frame rail, and starting bodywork over the long weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Couldn't you just countersink the compression pins and reroute the power and ground for the multitude resistor through the frame rail?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

got the fluid reservoir in the mail from Shannon today. It was full of muddy brake fluid, but after a quick spray off, it doesnt look too bad.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> what master are you planning on running?
> 
> shannon and i were talking about this topic but i'm still somewhat in the dark.
> 
> ...


initially the stock one with 10.1 fronts. either that or the 22mm i have laying around. 


bummer about the axles!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

you need a german booster from a scirocco, cabby, or 70's rabbit. The pedal you could swap out, not the entire cluster.. but you should be able to make the clevice end work with little to no modification... all childs play compared to all the other work done. the size master is really only going to change the pedal feel mostly. I plan to run 10.1's with some good fast road pads to make up for the extra power/weight. all secondary stuff for me right now. focusing on making the bay shiny and the engine all refreshed. (this is where you guys pull waaay ahead of me)


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> got the fluid reservoir in the mail from Shannon today. It was full of muddy brake fluid, but after a quick spray off, it doesnt look too bad.


It just came today? WTH were they doing with it? 
I sent that thing ages ago.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> It just came today? WTH were they doing with it?
> I sent that thing ages ago.


My fault really.. looked at it, and I had accidentally used my old mailing address when I paid you.. so it had to get forwarded. No worries, won't need it for sometime anyway! I'm guessing this is from something that was Auto since the clutch master port is capped? I'll clip it off when I go run the lines finally. thanks!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> My fault really.. looked at it, and I had accidentally used my old mailing address when I paid you.. so it had to get forwarded. No worries, won't need it for sometime anyway! I'm guessing this is from something that was Auto since the clutch master port is capped? I'll clip it off when I go run the lines finally. thanks!


Could have also been from a cable clutch car. Need one of these, myself. At least I think that's what I need. Need to double check my master!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> I'm guessing this is from something that was Auto since the clutch master port is capped? I'll clip it off when I go run the lines finally. thanks!


Nah, it was from any mk3 with an 020 tranny and no ABS.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> ftfy :beer:
> 
> 
> updates?


i reorganized the garage some tonight, my lady bought me a sweet hardware rack to organize all of my hardware for building cars. no more digging through random bins of bolts! otherwise i just plugged some more vac leaks on the VR, plugged the battery back up and fired her off again. it actually ran and idled on its on now that it had the major vac leaks plugged. sounds so mean. cant wait!

tomorrow i am pushing hard on the rustywesty, hoping xmas day to attack the EA since i have the entire day to waste in the shop. :thumbup:


----------



## RabbitJockey (Nov 25, 2004)

why would you hide this thread in the cabby forum, i just now found it


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Trev0rBr said:


> why would you hide this thread in the cabby forum, i just now found it


haha sorry! trying to inspire some of these cabby owners? I dunno really to be honest..


in the process of painting the rustywesty's bay right now, will get some work done on the cabby tomorrow as I avoid family, friends and anything to do with x-mas. bahumbug!:laugh:


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

Trev0rBr said:


> why would you hide this thread in the cabby forum, i just now found it


 He was just promoting diversity... :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

not much done today, but i did manage to weld up the front sidemarkers finally. I'll go back and hit them with a skim coat of filler once I start on the bodywork. Going to try and get time to remove the engine and start on welding up unneeded holes in the engine bay shortly.





































Then I filmed this for some future inspiration while I have the engine out and am doing tedious bodywork. who can name the background song? eace:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v377/littledevil34/EA Cabriolet/?action=view&current=VIDEO_011.mp4


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

lookin good Matt.


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

saddest6day66 said:


> n
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v377/littledevil34/EA Cabriolet/?action=view&current=VIDEO_011.mp4


HOLY **** that was cool!  I say you do 6 zoomies comming out of the hood for exhaust :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

tonight I dropped the drivetrain and wiring back out of the cab. I then began working on prepping the bay for welding the spots I was shaving. 














































I started on the core support. I welded up the small holes, and made pieces to fill in the indents. I need to get a radiator so I can work out which holes for the rad. mounting I can get rid of. may try a passat radiator like a friend is using..



















stay tuned for more boring welding, grinding and minor smoothing of the bay.


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> may try a passat radiator like a friend is using..


I tried using the passat rad from my vr6 parts car and it was way too tall.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

a corrado slc rad is a pretty good size.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

ArpyArpad said:


> a corrado slc rad is a pretty good size.


This is what I ended up buying. Its meh but works I guess.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> This is what I ended up buying. Its meh but works I guess.


my buddy has one flipped upside down on his car and it fits just under the rad support. hmmm.. if i can't get one for free/super cheap i may just go with a custom rad


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> my buddy has one flipped upside down on his car and it fits just under the rad support. hmmm.. if i can't get one for free/super cheap i may just go with a custom rad


Mine is a b4 rad. Maybe its bigger and he has a b3 one or something.
Custom would be great but not cheap.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Mine is a b4 rad. Maybe its bigger and he has a b3 one or something.
> Custom would be great but not cheap.


big gay caddy tom has a source for cheap custom rads. so no worries there.



A1steaksauce said:


> if your buddy has one flipped it's probably a MK1 or MK2 setup.


im no newb boy. i know the difference between a mk1, mk2 and a much larger passat and corrado rads. the fan switch was on the passenger top of the rad in the reconfigured setting. i remember not liking the way that looked. he may have had it angled.. but ill check. basically ill find what i can to test fit and go from there. if i am going to pay close to $100 for a rado rad, ill just go throw Tom's place and get a custom rad for like $125-$150 and have a nice aluminum rad that is built to my specs..


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> big gay caddy tom has a source for cheap custom rads. so no worries there.


How much is cheap?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> How much is cheap?


i mentioned it in my above post. pretty sure he told me his custom rad in his red rabbit was under $200 built to his spec


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> i mentioned it in my above post. pretty sure he told me his custom rad in his red rabbit was under $200 built to his spec


 Yeah that is cheap. 
Too bad I already bought a new raddo one. Will use it.

Is that paint dry yet?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Yeah that is cheap.
> Too bad I already bought a new raddo one. Will use it.
> 
> Is that paint dry yet?


haha yea the rusty's bay is dry, need to order up some new motor mounts and motor mount bolts before i can bolt the lump in. gonna try and do that this week :thumbup:


by the time i got home from getting tattooed tonight i didnt have much time to work on this.. may try and sneak an hour or two tomorrow before the gf shows up


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

A1steaksauce said:


> if you're no newb you'd know that his radiator had to have been something out of a MK2 or MK1 because in stock configuration the aux fan switch is on the driver's side towards the bottom and the inlet and outlet are on the passenger's side...flip that around and viola you have your friend's setup
> 
> i'm thinking that perhaps an a/c MK1 radiator flipped might be the ticket...but the biggest thing is finding an aftermarket setup that has some sort of compatible mounting setup that would lend itself to easily being flipped.
> 
> oh and how much of a discount from big gay tom if i throw in a reach around?


You're both noobz. 

Yeah I tried flipping an mk1 radiator because I had a nice new one. It wasnt any better fitting than the corrado one. In fact it was worse because the outlets dont like to have sex with vr6 hoses and the fan switch was on the other side. It was mountable though if I cut the pegs off the bottom but no better than the raddo one.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> if you're no newb you'd know that his radiator had to have been something out of a MK2 or MK1 because in stock configuration the aux fan switch is on the driver's side towards the bottom and the inlet and outlet are on the passenger's side...flip that around and viola you have your friend's setup
> 
> oh and how much of a discount from big gay tom if i throw in a reach around?


or just a corrado VR radiator..










mk1/2 rads have a obvious difference in size vs. passat/corrado rads. i know you love arguing on the interwebz... but it was not a normal mk1/2 rad.

Tom doesn't own the company.. so not sure how he would get you a discount... :screwy:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> Never said it was a "normal" mk1-2 radiator....only that the configuration of the inlet/outlet and aux fan switch meant it had to be something from that family...which exact one I'm not sure of...and like I also said that I thought I remember reading that people were using 16v Rocco radiators because those worked when flipped...but I'm not 100% on that
> 
> and Shannon schooled us both :beer:
> 
> ordering my corrado one today :thumbup:


i just confirmed with him it is (or so he is claiming), a 16v passat radiator. it doesnt fit/look that great.. so like i mentioned unless i can get one for free/super cheap.. im going to explore other options..

ill wait for pics of yours to decide if i want to spend the cash


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

go matt 

looking forward to seeing it in person


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Big Gay Tom here checking in. 

all this talk of hoses especially the black ones is making my radiator boil over. woot woot.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> Big Gay Tom here checking in.
> 
> all this talk of hoses especially the black ones is making my radiator boil over. woot woot.


Oh hai Tom! :wave:

What did you say the cost/site was where you got that sweet piece of ass...errr.. radiator found in your red rocket?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

haha

Speedpartz.com

It was priced just above $200 if I remember. and it was done in about 2 weeks. Speak with Larry. you'll need to send him a plan. tube sizes, thread pitches, bolting tabs. 


Check your txt messages matt, just sent you one. 

Big Gay Tom signing off. :0 0====8


----------



## canucker (Oct 4, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> Then I filmed this for some future inspiration while I have the engine out and am doing tedious bodywork. who can name the background song? eace:
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v377/littledevil34/EA Cabriolet/?action=view&current=VIDEO_011.mp4



Iron Maiden- The trooper


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

canucker said:


> Iron Maiden- The trooper


winner winner chicken dinner!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

going to do some more welding in the bay tonight. Hoping to get a "warmish" day above freezing this weekend so I can pressure wash the bay of all of the dirt and grime. Then its on to grinding, sanding, body filler, sanding, more sanding, primer, paint, clear. Updates soon I hope :screwy:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

cant wait to see more updates on this  

whats the plan with the motor? crack it open, refresh, new gaskets, seals, piston rings etc?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> cant wait to see more updates on this
> 
> whats the plan with the motor? crack it open, refresh, new gaskets, seals, piston rings etc?


 


Sorry for the lack of updates, lots of boring stuff going on, did some welding in the bay.. but ran out of gas. somehow my welding regulator must have gotten bumped or something and the gas was turned way too high and i blew through a good portion of a bottle before I noticed. sucks! hoping to get it filled sometime this week and get back at it. 

In the meantime I got the engine up on the engine stand so I can begin to tear it down. I am planning to do a quick refresh, new head gasket, timing chains, guides, tensioners, etc. Nothing too crazy. If the funds allow for it, I am planning to drop some mildly aggressive cams in as well. 

currently i have my "quick" mk1 gli project in the EA's place until I get the gas refilled for the MIG. 

Next weekend I am picking up a lightened flywheel from a friend for the VR. I'll be ordering the chains,head gasket, etc. pretty soon :thumbup:


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

ABA Swap master.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

MattRad said:


> ABA Swap master.


haha hardly sir.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates, lots of boring stuff going on, did some welding in the bay.. but ran out of gas. somehow my welding regulator must have gotten bumped or something and the gas was turned way too high and i blew through a good portion of a bottle before I noticed. sucks! hoping to get it filled sometime this week and get back at it.
> 
> In the meantime I got the engine up on the engine stand so I can begin to tear it down. I am planning to do a quick refresh, new head gasket, timing chains, guides, tensioners, etc. Nothing too crazy. If the funds allow for it, I am planning to drop some mildly aggressive cams in as well.
> 
> ...


another Mark I, not just the Cabby a GLI too!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> another Mark I, not just the Cabby a GLI too!


yessir! today we actually got the bay in paint in the GLI.











haha I also have my rusty westy rabbit project as well, you can check it out in the link in my sig for the status 

as the rusty sits right now










Not any real work on the Cabby thios weekend, but I was able to source some important parts this weekend. Went to my buddy Randy's shop and he hooked me up with a cheap lightened VR flywheel, here are some pics of the differences.





































Then I found this gem in the trunk of a car he sent to the junkyard behind his shop.. i was going to buy one new to modify to fit my swap.. but luckily I found this. Glad I was able to save some cash.










This week I'm going to try and get my welding bottle filled during lunch, then I can finish the last bit of welding in the bay, and get to some light filler work, then time for primer, paint, and clear in the bay. stay tuned :wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Header. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Do want one too.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Not much new.. but the wheels for this showed up in our recent container. I am planning to run the wheels in the front,. They are split BBS Pininfarina in 16". I think when spaced correctly and dropped, they will be perfect for the look I am looking for on the EA.














This weekend I am pulling the jetta out of the garage (under it's own power!), and pushing the cabby in. I need to do a little more welding, then grind a bunch, and then filler, primer, etc. I am taking the last full week of this month off and spending it in the garage making progress on all of my projects. My goal is to have the EA engine bay painted and ready to drop the engine in by the end of the month. eace:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

you go girl :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

today was nice and warm, and I decided it was a perfect opportunity to get some cars moved around in the driveway. I pulled the MK1 Jetta "freeLI" outside under its own power and moved it into a spot. Pretty exciting since this is the first time this car has moved under its own power in a number of years. I'll get back to this car once I progress with the EA and my rusty westy project.



















Then I pushed the EA back into the garage. I rolled the BBS Pini's up next to the car to get a feel how they will look. I think if I can space these just right the lips will look sick rolling down the road. so pumped 



















I got a few hours in on the bay grinding welds and trying to smooth some out some seams. Lots more tedious welding and grinding before I can even begin with filler work, but it will all be worth it in the end (I hope!). As it sits tonight.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

welding and grinding is the name of the game today. here is one job just about done. welding up these indents and grinding smooth. use the small strip of metal you can see in the first picture. More to come later!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking real good.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

lookin good dood


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> today was nice and warm, and I decided it was a perfect opportunity to get some cars moved around in the driveway. I pulled the MK1 Jetta "freeLI" outside under its own power and moved it into a spot. Pretty exciting since this is the first time this car has moved under its own power in a number of years. I'll get back to this car once I progress with the EA and my rusty westy project.


Applause. This really makes me happy:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

remmyGLI said:


> Applause. This really makes me happy:thumbup:


Thanks dude! I have some special bits enroute from Germany for it as I type. Should get here just in time for me to get back on the jetta! :thumbup:


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

damn man you got sooo much going on at once, but great work man keep it up


----------



## DarthVW (Nov 24, 2010)

Emilio Estevez said:


> damn man you got sooo much going on at once, but great work man keep it up



Im agree,
great work, seems like you're restoring 3 cars at the same time all by yourself.
I really admire that dedication and knowledge. Thats an inspiration for us(beginners) to work on the car.
I have am 91' EA myself that i recently purchased and trying to restored by myself and keep it as original as possible.
Not an easy job when you're not that experience but is all worth it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Kinda wish I kept my cabby... but I couldn't afford two project cars at once... Well I could but I like dumping more into one than the other and cabby was eating my funds for audi. Looking good man! All I have left of my EA is the boot cover. Its nice to look at when I lay in bed an see it hanging on the wall on the other side of the room.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thanks guys! It isn't so bad if you take all of the projects in small bits, keeps it realistic.

Today I got some interesting parts for the GLI project.. i like to color out of the lines a little :thumbup:



















After replacing the voltage regulator on my alt. in my Audi V8Q, I got to fitting the radiator in the Cabby. I decided after some thought that I would use a common VW radiator for ease of replacement down the line. I got a good used Mk3 radiator from a buddy and set to mocking it up. Here you can see how far off it is.



















I then cut the "feet" off of the rad to keep the overall width of the slot I had to cut down.



















I then traced the outer diameter of the bottom of the rad onto the core support, ans cut away. I still need to trim a tiny bit more around the edges, but the radiator sits in there pretty well (and under the top of the slam panel). I had to cut the tabs for the rubber upper mount on the rad off, but otherwise the rad looks like stock. I will be boxing-in the notched out area to keep the area rigid still. hoping to tackle that this weekend.


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

notch crazy... awesomeness.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

did some more welding and metal work in the bay tonight. also added some plates inside the rad notch to stiffen things up. may start laying the first coats of filler tomorrow if we get the bay all cleaned and smoothed.


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

digging that cluster and wheel centers man gunna look great:thumbup:....this makes me want to finally start getting my 83 coupe together


----------



## snowyroads (Aug 23, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> This week I'm going to try and get my welding bottle filled during lunch


why dont i ever see any stick welders on the forums? its not that hard. We call you guys wire squirters 

Mig can look nice, but there's no sense of satisfaction like a good stick or tig job done


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

snowyroads said:


> why dont i ever see any stick welders on the forums? its not that hard. We call you guys wire squirters
> 
> Mig can look nice, but there's no sense of satisfaction like a good stick or tig job done


I don't want to get too into a technical welding talk here.. BUT.

have you done much MIG welding vs. TIG vs. Stick (arc) welding? Stick welding is NOT AT ALL meant for doing thin gauge metal work, nor is it good if you want to have clean weld areas... stick welding is for heavy gauge steel in an area where you can't use a gas bottle (outside where it's windy, too far to drag a gas bottle, etc). My dad is an oldtimer and swears by the stick welder.. and thats how I learned to weld.. but you just can't do any thin gauge work, and even if i did try to do that, it would cause a huge mess that would require way more grinding. Producing a nice clean weld that requires little grinding is not easy.. stick welding is very very simple, and easy.. much more than a MIG IMO...

TIG welding is very very nice... but IMO has it's place.. BUT, it is a very very slow process.. i would be here for years TIG'ing up patch, and fill panels, not mention having to regrind tungstens, get new filler rods every 20 minutes, etc, etc. I can TIG weld a bit (but more of a novice than anything), and I by no means would want to have to deal with that every time I wanted to weld in a bay or a weird location...


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

snowyroads said:


> there's no sense of satisfaction like a good stick or t*U*g job done


haha im sorry.

Matt keep up the good work:thumbup:


----------



## snowyroads (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey dude i also offer those for cheap! jk

I can see your point with the mig though i suppose, no slag to chip off, less spatter. Less heat transfer, no rods.

I have a big honkin 220 v miller stick machine at home. 1300 miles away from here :facepalm:


Can you really not weld in your engine bay with a stick machine though? i understand like 14g would be dumb, but 1/8 in metal? I wouldn't be using anything but 7018 as it is my favorite


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

snowyroads said:


> Hey dude i also offer those for cheap! jk
> 
> I can see your point with the mig though i suppose, no slag to chip off, less spatter. Less heat transfer, no rods.
> 
> ...


you listed why stick welding is not optimum for autobody work above in the same post. there isn't much of anything on a car I would choose stick over MIG. It might be ok for your tractor bucket, or fixing a fence out in the field.. but has no place in current automotive welding. :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> tractor bucket, or a fence


This is exactly the type of mods this build needs!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

This weekend my buddy Koty was nice enough to come by and lay some filler while i ran around doing other junk. I need to do some more final sanding. but this is it for filler work. This week I just need to do the frame rail notch for the axle, clean the bay a little more and then scuff and prep for primer. Still shooting to have the bay in paint by the end of this month/early March. Also will begin detailing the VR in anticipation for dropping it back in.

We have a few neat little details in mind when spraying the bay. More to come soon!


----------



## g60vw (Oct 3, 2002)

In. Because I'm never in the cab forumz. Lookin good as always Matt! :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

good work. 

I like the use of the MK3 Rad. that should keep it cool for sure


----------



## Subliminal (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow...I'm impressed!

Wanna come work on mine next?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Subliminal said:


> Wow...I'm impressed!
> 
> Wanna come work on mine next?


solid looking EA!

I make house-calls if you are paying  :wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Come finish mine. Im sick.
Oh and does a happy ending cost extra?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Come finish mine. Im sick.
> Oh and does a happy ending cost extra?



free of charge for internet celebs like you 

get yo' self better son!

I talked with my buddy Koty that helps me paint my junk, and it looks like we may be shooting to spray the bay this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

saddest6day66 said:


> I talked with my buddy Koty that helps me paint my junk, and it looks like we may be shooting to spray the bay this weekend :thumbup:


get it done man i want to see this thing done :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

This morning I got the last bit of the metal work in the bay done. Generally when people do frame notches for the axle, they make it just large enough for the axle to fit. I wanted it to sorta look like it came with the notch from the factory, so I angled it and opened it up to match the lines with the frame rails. The notch is obviously overkill.. but once I welded it, did a small but of grinding, I think it flows nicely. Not that it probably will matter when the engine is in and the notch is hidden 










No filler needed on this notch 










I also spent some time cleaning the trans up. I will need to spend a bit more time on it.. but I got a bit done until my feet got wet from power washing and called that job quits


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome job!! Can't to see the finish product


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

lookin great! H20 in sept? I think it will grab a lot of eyes!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> lookin great! H20 in sept? I think it will grab a lot of eyes!


thanks!

yea hoping to have a fleet of mk1's at madness and H2O this year. This, my caddy, mk1 GLI, rusty westy.. and maybe my mk1 scirocco if i decide to throw the g60 i have sitting around for it in the bay. :screwy:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> thanks!
> 
> yea hoping to have a fleet of mk1's at madness and H2O this year. This, my caddy, mk1 GLI, rusty westy.. and maybe my mk1 scirocco if i decide to throw the g60 i have sitting around for it in the bay. :screwy:


Dude, you are the MK1 whore! :laugh: I love it! I need to sell my Jeep so I can get the rest of my parts for my '82!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

tonight we began the final prepping of the bay for paint. need to get some supplies in the AM. But we are planning to have the bay fully primed, painted, and cleared by the end of the day tomorrow. Pretty excited!

Here is a shot of the pint of paint my buddy mixed up to spray on. nom nom nom.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

After a bunch of complications today, we finally got the bay primed, painted, and cleared. Just need to do some light wet sanding and buffing to get a few small dirt nibs out of the core support paint. Overall happy with it, but as always I noticed some spots I wish I would have finessed better when doing the bodywork.. but just more knowledge for next time.

On to pics. Excited to detail the drivetrain and drop it into the shiny bay.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup: Awsome work


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

very nice dood.

looking forward to the next step


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Successful junkyard trip today. Got parts for most of my projects. Got a mint early cabby hatch for my EA. Saves me welding up the 3rd brake light.. and the less filler/metal work.. the better! Also got some more chrome window trim bits. I think I almost have a full set now. I think they will compliment the color of the car quite well when all back together.



















I also broke the bbs pininfarina's apart and am going to start stripping the clear off of the lips and polish them this week.

Lastly my buddy Kenny lent a hand beginning the cleaning process of the VR. I am hoping to have the engine and related bits all cleaned, painted, and detailed so I can drop thelump back in this coming weekend. Lots to do! :thumbup:


----------



## 6thGenLogan (Jan 7, 2011)

saddest6day66 said:


> thanks!
> 
> yea hoping to have a fleet of mk1's at madness and H2O this year. This, my caddy, mk1 GLI, rusty westy.. and maybe my mk1 scirocco if i decide to throw the g60 i have sitting around for it in the bay. :screwy:


nice work man, where in pa are you located? im right outside harrisburg, and would love to come see this action in person and/or roll down to h20 with your mk1 crowd. my cabby's in my sig


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

In Gilbertsville, Pa. About 1.5 hours from Harrisburg. Thanks for the kind words :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got 2 lips stripped and polished. Hardest part was stripping the paint and polishing the inner bead of the lips.. but hoping the other 2 come out just as nice. Can't wait to mount the tires on these this week. :thumbup:


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

i forgot if you mentioned but whats the motor going to look like? painting the manifold the same color of the bay would look sweet.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

i love this build!

can't wait to see it at H20


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ArpyArpad said:


> i forgot if you mentioned but whats the motor going to look like? painting the manifold the same color of the bay would look sweet.


planning a pretty basic bay.. nothing too flashy.. alumablast manifold, head, etc. and gloss black trans with extreme chassis black, and my buddy koty is shaving the wire guides for me and then painting them to match the body. otherwise ill just be doing as much in a subtle clean look. nothing too over the top this time around. :thumbup:



35i 2000 said:


> i love this build!
> 
> can't wait to see it at H20


thanks dude! :wave:


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

good work man, definitely some inspiring work. :thumbup:


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 91jetta_mike (Sep 10, 2009)

Lookin good, keep up with the good work :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got the tires mounted on the wheels today. So pumped! Just need to get some adapters made!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

what process did you do to polish the lips? ive been looking for something faster, i feel my polishing ways take too long


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

syracusegli said:


> what process did you do to polish the lips? ive been looking for something faster, i feel my polishing ways take too long


I covered most of the process in here: http://blog.eastwood.com/eastwood-pro-restorers/metal_buffing_diy/

let me know if you still have any questions! :thumbup:


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

saddest6day66 said:


> I covered most of the process in here: http://blog.eastwood.com/eastwood-pro-restorers/metal_buffing_diy/
> 
> let me know if you still have any questions! :thumbup:


so much easier than the way ive been doing things only thing i wish was added was whats the best wheel compund combo to use when you need to do a little sanding


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Emilio Estevez said:


> so much easier than the way ive been doing things only thing i wish was added was whats the best wheel compund combo to use when you need to do a little sanding


It all depends on how crazy you want to go. I'd say you don't want to start the polishing process with the compounds until you wetsand up to at least 6-800 grit paper. After you get to that point, you will be able to blast through pretty easily. For instance, I did the inner beads/lips of these wheels for the cabriolet, and I used paint stripper and then 120 paper on a DA to get the OE powder off of the inner lips. I then worked the inner beads with the brown polish extensively, then worked my way up. They definitely aren't as shiny/perfect as the outside of the lips, but it was quick and easy.. just some sanding scratches in the surface still that the compound couldn't take out.

Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

ok :thumbup:
i have that kit.. im doing things the same way but i sand 400, 600, 800 then buff


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

dug into the VR tonight and laid the first coat of extreme chassis black in high gloss.. then rain out... gotta run to work tomorrow and grab a few more cans. still hoping to drop the long block and trans into the bay on Sunday.. gonna be stressful as **** getting it in there without scratching the paint 

first thing tomorrow though I am going to look at my next major project, a late 40's-early 50's dodge pickup. found a these at an old hoarders dudes house when I dug some parts cabriolets out of his place last fall.. ill be sure to snap a bunch of pics of his neat old cars tomorrow. always an adventure! :wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

I found out that chassis black does not like brake fluid.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> I found out that chassis black does not like brake fluid.


thats weird.. was the brake fluid on there for a long period of time?


It isn't really meant/optimum to be brushed on.. I think you can't get the film thickness like when laying it down with a spray gun or aerosol.. so i'm wonmdering if thats part of the issue you had? i've never had an issue.. but i also never like left brake fluid actually sitting on there for a long period of time (like days). The seals in my caddy master seep a little and my trans hasn't had any issues yet.. sorry duder, thats a bummer for sure :/

I can get you a can in aerosol form if you want use it to touch up a **** spot... pm me if you'd like one.


P.S.- I have to figure out how to get my crank pulley bolt off... that bitch is ON THERE. may take it over to my buddy's shop and see if they have a huge impact I can run it off with.. what I have at my shop wasn't budging it!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

You do all that work and have no impact gun? Usually I pull crank bolts out with my cordless impact if I'm home. Sometimes they can be stubborn though. Keep up the good work


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Brightgolf said:


> You do all that work and have no impact gun? Usually I pull crank bolts out with my cordless impact if I'm home. Sometimes they can be stubborn though. Keep up the good work


I have an impact... but the crank bolt on a VR is some insane torque from the factory... apparently most need a huge impact gun to get them off.. so I need to go my buddy's shop with a 3/4" impact and a huge compresor..


my impact takes of 30mm axle bolts no problem and other stuff..but it wasn't budging the crank bolt


----------



## admassa1 (Oct 11, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> I have an impact... but the crank bolt on a VR is some insane torque from the factory... apparently most need a huge impact gun to get them off.. so I need to go my buddy's shop with a 3/4" impact and a huge compresor..
> 
> 
> my impact takes of 30mm axle bolts no problem and other stuff..but it wasn't budging the crank bolt


Is it a reverse-thread? If not I've always had luck with heating them up a bit with at torch.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

admassa1 said:


> Is it a reverse-thread? If not I've always had luck with heating them up a bit with at torch.


nah it was just some crazy torque. put the long block in my trunk and went to my buddy's shop down the street and used his 3/4" drive impact and it came right off. 

cleaning and painting drivetrain bits now, may try and drop it in tomorrow. gotta find some padding to put in the bay to keep the paint safe


----------



## 631mk2 (Oct 4, 2010)

*i have*

the same car no rust i got it for 1100 but the top ripped but i took off my clipper kit so if anyone needs one let me know


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Finally after long hours, and lots of work my buddy Kenny and I got the detailed VR mounted in the bay. Had a 2 little mishaps and need to touch them up, but overall it went pretty well. I also test fit the chrome header quick, and it looks like if the bend for going under the rack is changed a little, it will fit just fine. It is almost able to be bolted down as is. Now to just work on bolting on parts on the engine and working on wiring. :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

hot


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

nice. are you going to shoot the rest of the car once the motor is done?


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

lookin good.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

syracusegli said:


> nice. are you going to shoot the rest of the car once the motor is done?


Yessir. Car is getting a full exterior respray once it warms up a bit outside. Going to keep busy wiring and buttoning up the engine bay, then really dig into the bodywork. The paint is expensive as hell for replicating the OE color.. not looking forward to paying for that! :banghead:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

I like the use of the MK4 style mounts vs. the MK2/MK3 style. Seems like it involved much less fabrication. Do you have any pics of how you treated the dog bone mount? :beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

YJSAABMAN said:


> I like the use of the MK4 style mounts vs. the MK2/MK3 style. Seems like it involved much less fabrication. Do you have any pics of how you treated the dog bone mount? :beer:


I mocked up a lower rear mount from scratch. I used the OE mk1 mount/brackets and my buddy Becker's homebrew design as points of reference. I have some pictures of it a few pages back when I was making all of the mounts. But if I think of it tonight, I'll snap a few of it all mounted up. :thumbup:

There is probably almost as much fabrication as using the mk2 mounts, but much easier to mock everything up/get the engine level/square vs. doing it the mk2/3 way. Definitely more difficult to mount the drivetrain safely vs. the mk2/mk3 mounts.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> I mocked up a lower rear mount from scratch. I used the OE mk1 mount/brackets and my buddy Becker's homebrew design as points of reference. I have some pictures of it a few pages back when I was making all of the mounts. But if I think of it tonight, I'll snap a few of it all mounted up. :thumbup:
> 
> There is probably almost as much fabrication as using the mk2 mounts, but much easier to mock everything up/get the engine level/square vs. doing it the mk2/3 way. Definitely more difficult to mount the drivetrain safely vs. the mk2/mk3 mounts.


Becker as in Nick Becker? TDI MK3 GTI Becker? Know of, have met, but don't _know_ him. :thumbup: Definitely want to get a look at this thing in person. Was actually almost in Gilbertsville last week, I was at my buddy's in Pottstown.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Becker as in Nick Becker? TDI MK3 GTI Becker? Know of, have met, but don't _know_ him. :thumbup: Definitely want to get a look at this thing in person. Was actually almost in Gilbertsville last week, I was at my buddy's in Pottstown.


yep :heart: that scumbag :laugh:

Send me a PM if you are out this way again and wanna stop by, I'm minutes from Pottstown :thumbup:


----------



## jake legend (Aug 10, 2010)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is the best cabby!!

cant wait to see her running


----------



## Kmonstermash (Sep 30, 2009)

yeah boy! it looks so good finally in there. ic:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

spent an hour tonight after work chopping up the header and changing the angle so it fits under the steering rack. Not as pretty as I hoped, but solid and such. A note for anyone wanting to mod a set of raceland headers, they are just steel exhaust tubing coated with a thin layer of chrome. sand the chrome off and it welds like normal exhaust pipe. I just have to cut and make the bend for the single pipe a little harder so it doesn't hang down/drag. I'll prob tackle that tomorrow.

I also ordered up a bunch of the gaskets, o-rings, water pump, etc I need to reassemble this. More to come


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

You will want to change the location of the o2 bung, as there will be clearance issues....But good job on that header re-fit. I would suggest moving to the drivers side about 1 foot up. You will also need a 
heat shield so that you can dissipate heat off the steering rack.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow, this has come a long way since the last time I checked in. Nice work man:beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

briano1234 said:


> You will want to change the location of the o2 bung, as there will be clearance issues....But good job on that header re-fit. I would suggest moving to the drivers side about 1 foot up. You will also need a
> heat shield so that you can dissipate heat off the steering rack.


Pic may be deceiving but the O2 bung comes out behind the rack, so it could work.. but as I mentioned, I am redoing the angle/pipe for that portion of the header. I will probably move the bung more to keep the bay looking clean. Plan to use the A/C water drain in the exhaust tunnel to run the O2 wiring to the exhaust. :thumbup:

As for a heat shield.. a stock exhaust has no heat shield where it loops under the steering rack, nor does any header ever that I've really seen on a VW.. so I don't think it much matters. I've also never heard of a steering rack "overheating" from a header/downpipe being too close. I think I'll take the "risk" and run with out in the name of keeping the bay clean. I next have to decide how I want to coat the header. Not sure I want to leave it chrome, since there isn't much else bling in the bay like that.. may blast it and powder coat it with some of our high temp powder.. but still up in the air on that..


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Mild steel and Stainless weld together with no issues. Does a magnet stick to the Raceland header? That's the easiest way to check material. Do work! Do you have a TIG welder? I need one for my project! :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Mild steel and Stainless weld together with no issues. Does a magnet stick to the Raceland header? That's the easiest way to check material. Do work! Do you have a TIG welder? I need one for my project! :laugh:


The header was rusting on the inside a little, so I'm going to guess it is just mild steel with a stainless/chrome coating.. 

We launched some nice TIG's at my work.. but I haven't mastered TIG enough yet to justify buying one. I need to get a lot more torch time. very challenging! :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

tonight I addressed the angle of the header from the 2-1 under the rack. I cut it and bent it to an acceptable angle first.



















Then I used this nifty tool I picked up a while ago. It turns your common drill into a tool that can cut complex shapes in sheet metal. Perfect excuse was to cut a pie shape out with this for closing up the opening in the pipe created by tweaking the angle. I forgot to shoot a pic as I was cutting the piece out, but I shot a few afterwards showing what it does/how it works. Definitely will be using it a ton in the future.. not sure why I haven't brought it out before!




























After some tacking, hammering, tacking more, etc I got the piece welded in. I hammered the small high spot out after the pics.



















And mounted up. I may need to flatten/ovalize the pipe a little just for peace of mind that it isn't the lowest spot. I plan to run a plug in the O2 bung and put another one 6-12 inches back from it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

where'd yuo get that tool? thats crazy cool! work great?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> where'd yuo get that tool? thats crazy cool! work great?


It was a freebie I got from work. Companies send us product to test and see if we want to sell their product or make our own version of it.. guessing whoever tested it decided not to sell it and I grabbed it when we were doing our monthly shop clean out. That was like 24 gauge metal I was cutting in that pic, and it cut through it like butter, just put light pressure on the metal and turn it as you cut. It cuts thicker metal as well, I just used the lock button on the drill and locked the drill on and cut.

I'll try and snap some pictures of the case it came in/brand name, etc. not sure what they cost.. but definitely is a nice alternative to using a plasma or just a cut off grinder and a flap disc which is what I normally do. :banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yea, i'd be interested in one for sure.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice work on the pipe. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Worked on a few things today and picked up some parts. Not as far as I'd like, but slowly moving forward.

First thing to tackle was addressing the oil cap height issue. Got one of these from my boss at work. From a mid-60's bug.










Took a generic watercooled oil cap










Took the insert out of each










Put the 2 inserts together










Then welded them together abnd reset the Frankenstein insert in the aircooled cap and folded the tabs back down. 










Then stripped the OE paint off the cap, polished the cap, and sprayed some Diamond Clear ontop to protect the surface from corrosion, but still keep the polished look.

And Installed





































Then I moved onto mounting the waterpump and pulley i got from a friend.. turns out the aluminum pulley I got from a friend is the wrong offset.. so I'll need to order/find a VR waterpump pulley... So I went on to cutting down the alternator bracket since I'm only running the alt.



















I then fab'ed up a bracket to relocate the coilpack to under the alternator bracket. This wouldn't be optimum for a daily driven vehicle, but since this will be a sunny-day-only car.. I don't think it'll be an issue. Have all of these bits painted and drying now. Hoping to get them mounted up tomorrow. More tinkering then :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

That oil cap is a cool and subtle touch. Nicely done.:thumbup:


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

:heart: the oil cap


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Git it gurl.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

i see what you did there:thumbup:


----------



## DefendScience (Mar 13, 2011)

that oil cap is classy


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

for sake of ease of installing the coilpack, I ended up turning it to sit horizontal. Now the next problem is how to route the rear 1-3-5 plug wires.. was hoping I could run the under the intake manifold, but the manifold needs to pretty much sit on the valve cover, and with the plug wires underneath the upper manifold it makes the manifold sit too high and the lines don't match up... so now I'm back to the drawing board, and thinking i will need to lengthen these back 3 wires to be able to run them stealth-like.

Also got the alternator bracket and alt mounted up. main issue now is getting another WP pulley and mounting it without scratching the paint 

I'll keep plugging away and updating as the week progresses. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

After a dismal evening last night. I got some breaks and some help. I didn't realize that VR6 alu underdrive pulleys require clearancing of the front main seal housing in one spot.. so after some swearing and yelling I gave up on that for the night... I later learned by searching on here that it is a common VR underdrive pulley thing.. some sellers even include instructions on how to do so.. but not my cheap-o Ebay OBX pulley.. figures.. but got it on and it seems good now with no fouling of the front main seal carrier. Also got a OE waterpump pulley from my buddy Tom and got all the pulleys lined up, and measure for the belt I need. Hoping to pick that up tomorrow. 

I also last night and early this evening was working on making my own 1-3-5 cylinder plug wires.. but it was just not going well at all.. and the further I went.. the more I knew I was going to have issues down the line with these Frankenstein plug wires.. then my buddy Matt got to brainstroming with me.. and after making some small notches in inconspicuous spots... we got the OE plug wires run under the manifold and the manifold sitting flat on the valve cover with the lines of the manifold/valve cover lining all up.. I am quite happy to say the least! I just now need to pick up a set of black plug wires, or shrink wrap these in black to help them disappear in the bay.. that along with looming/tying them together will make them less noticeable. 

Here are some pics as it sits with the wires hidden under the manifold.


----------



## a.sensenig (Mar 21, 2007)

looks awesome dude :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Not gonna have a hood latch? 

Looks good.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Not gonna have a hood latch?
> 
> Looks good.


 I will be, but need to get the proper sized stainless bolts at fastenal... find my rivet gun somewhere :banghead:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Ah ok...didnt look like it would fit with the radiator there.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Ah ok...didnt look like it would fit with the radiator there.


 i hope it does.. otherwise I'll have to installs some sick hood pins to finish out the "cleaned" look! :laugh:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

every update makes me hate my EA just a little bit more each time :laugh:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> i hope it does.. otherwise I'll have to installs some sick hood pins to finish out the "cleaned" look! :laugh:


 Yeah hope not.


----------



## chocker (Sep 22, 2004)

*hood bra*

Hi,
I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the hood bra. I've been looking for one.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

chocker said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering if you could tell me where you got the hood bra. I've been looking for one.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mark


 Ebay is your friend


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

why would you put the radiator in there like that just to run the hoses all the way across the front? 


you're not too far from me I may have to stop by and take a peak at the car. I started back on mine a couple weeks ago. pulled everything back out, changing a few things, and cleaning up all the stupid wiring.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

RedWabbitVR said:


> why would you put the radiator in there like that just to run the hoses all the way across the front?
> 
> 
> you're not too far from me I may have to stop by and take a peak at the car. I started back on mine a couple weeks ago. pulled everything back out, changing a few things, and cleaning up all the stupid wiring.


 Because it keeps all of the clutter on passenger side of the engine rather than running the hoses from the other side to the engine. It also fit best this way IMO. In my head it looks good all together.. you'll just have to take my word for it  

Tonight I began messing with the engine wiring. First task was lengthening the coilpack wiring. Got that all lengthed, just need to wrap it and route it. Next up is the rest of the sensors on the engine harness. This makes the wiring so much more tedious.. but it's neccesary for the final cleaned look I am going for with this bay. :thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking good, man! The header pics gave me a good view of your treatment of the dogbone mount, brilliant! :beer: 

Oh, and that metal cutting tool for the drill is awesome!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

LOOKS AMAZZZING!! 

I cant wait to hear this run


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

how does the chassis black hold up? does it scratch up easily? 
im about to order some


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> Because it keeps all of the clutter on passenger side of the engine rather than running the hoses from the other side to the engine. It also fit best this way IMO. In my head it looks good all together.. you'll just have to take my word for it
> 
> Tonight I began messing with the engine wiring. First task was lengthening the coilpack wiring. Got that all lengthed, just need to wrap it and route it. Next up is the rest of the sensors on the engine harness. This makes the wiring so much more tedious.. but it's neccesary for the final cleaned look I am going for with this bay. :thumbup:


 wire tuck! YES! 
:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> wire tuck! YES!
> :thumbup:


 yea I am hating myself for it already :screwy: 

Been picking away at this in between working on the mk1 gli project in between. I got a bit more sensor wiring lengthened and main things I need to do is the injector wiring and the TPS plug. Once all of that is all set, I can tie it up for good. Sorry for the lack of pics, there isn't much to show! 

Got the Jetta's cooling, charging systems all functioning and I have been letting it run for 30 minutes a day to burn out all of the old gas. Since I've been doing that I have been noticing the slow start when cold has been diminishing greatly. Seems like the ****ty old gas is almost burnt off. Just need to bolt up the exhaust manifold for good, and the bay is just about done.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> yea I am hating myself for it already :screwy:
> 
> Been picking away at this in between working on the mk1 gli project in between. I got a bit more sensor wiring lengthened and main things I need to do is the injector wiring and the TPS plug. Once all of that is all set, I can tie it up for good. Sorry for the lack of pics, there isn't much to show!
> 
> Got the Jetta's cooling, charging systems all functioning and I have been letting it run for 30 minutes a day to burn out all of the old gas. Since I've been doing that I have been noticing the slow start when cold has been diminishing greatly. Seems like the ****ty old gas is almost burnt off. Just need to bolt up the exhaust manifold for good, and the bay is just about done.


 Yeah, the wiring has been a bit of a hold up in my project, too. Lengthening wires, adding in the knock sensor ignition, etc. Dreading how much old gas is still in my tank. :banghead:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> . Just need to bolt up the exhaust manifold for good, and the bay is just about done.


 Pics?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Pics?


 If it would stop raining/snowing/sucking for a little bit, I'd snap a few of the jetta bay. :banghead: 

Last night I spent a while lengthening, routing and wrapping every injector wire. That was a big portion done, now all I need to do is the MAF and TPS, and hope the knock sensors and CPS all are long enough to reach. I will be making up shorty intake pipe to put the intake behind the passenger strut tower. Not the best performance-wise.. but again it will fit in with the cleaned look I am going for. More to come soon! :thumbup:


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

Your build is PHENOMENAL! Makes me want a MK1 allover again... What kind of cluster was that you're using?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

csouth89 said:


> Your build is PHENOMENAL! Makes me want a MK1 allover again... What kind of cluster was that you're using?


 May be a bit confusing since I am building a few cars at once.. but in the Mk1 Jetta, I am using a polo G40 cluster. The cabriolet I am for now going to use the OE cluster and dash, but am planning a 6n Polo dash. But I won't be able to mess with that until I bring it back from Europe in June when I am there visiting friends and hitting some shows. :thumbup:


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

i have an old injen intake piece if you want it...its the short 90 degree bend on the upper right...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

rabbito said:


> i have an old injen intake piece if you want it...its the short 90 degree bend on the upper right...


 hmmm that's tempting, but i think i need a 45 degree angle more.. my buddy down the street has a pipe bender and such, so i may just run back and forth using that to make one that is just right. not much space back there.. but if i can't make something work, ill def hit you up. thanks dude! :wave:


----------



## csouth89 (Aug 17, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> May be a bit confusing since I am building a few cars at once.. but in the Mk1 Jetta, I am using a polo G40 cluster. The cabriolet I am for now going to use the OE cluster and dash, but am planning a 6n Polo dash. But I won't be able to mess with that until I bring it back from Europe in June when I am there visiting friends and hitting some shows. :thumbup:


 It was in your pics on a previous pg. I was reading too fas, I see now where you said its for the Jetta. Keep up the good work. Very inspiring :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

got a box of parts on Friday for this and the jetta and I got a little bit of work done. I got a new serp belt tensioner for the VR and installed it, much better than the **** used one I was trying to reuse.. glad I bought new.. that definitely would have bit me in the ass later!

I also got the last of the engine wiring for the front of the engine lengthened and routed for the most part, also got the manifold bolted on for the last time, the fuel lines and fuel rail hooked up, Shifter cables routed and bolted down. I need to make a bracket to keep the shifter cables from sitting on the header, that definitely will be an issue otherwise.

I also hit the junkyard for some intake boots, and snagged the battery cables and distribution blocks from a e36 bmw. Hoping they work perfect for the trunk mounted battery.

This week my tentative goal is to get the cabby to run with the tucked wiring. hope it goes well!

Pics tonight of where I'm at with all of this. :wave:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

this is amazing


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> got a box of parts on Friday for this and the jetta and I got a little bit of work done. I got a new serp belt tensioner for the VR and installed it, much better than the **** used one I was trying to reuse.. glad I bought new.. that definitely would have bit me in the ass later!
> 
> I also got the last of the engine wiring for the front of the engine lengthened and routed for the most part, also got the manifold bolted on for the last time, the fuel lines and fuel rail hooked up, Shifter cables routed and bolted down. I need to make a bracket to keep the shifter cables from sitting on the header, that definitely will be an issue otherwise.
> 
> ...


can't wait to see pics bud!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## FreshToTheGame (Feb 5, 2010)

Great work I'm in for shure!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Ok snapped some pics tonight. Not much looks different than when i first bolted the engine in.. but I guess thats the idea with the tucked harness and such  I also got the last of the wiring lengthened and routed. in the bay. I just need to drill the a/c drain hole in the tunnel a little larger so i can run the O2 sensor wiring through the tunnel. Once I get the engine to fire with the tucked wiring, I will finish wrapping and tying it all together for the final time. 

I also got some more supplies to make the intake tube. In the pics I had a random boot from a import from the junkyard to give me an idea what space I had. I'll be grabbing a cone filter tomorrow. Just have to run the battery and final fusebox wiring and it is ready to fire again. Crossing my fingers I can get the time to make it fire again this weekend!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Getting there.  :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I love how clean this looks and I might just have to steal your radiator setup.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

This is, by far, my favorite build. :thumbup:

It is like you can read my mind and build my dreams... Wooah, that is some crazy isht right there!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

waterwagon said:


> This is, by far, my favorite build. :thumbup:
> 
> It is like you can read my mind and build my dreams... Wooah, that is some crazy isht right there!


Thanks!

Ran out on my lunch break and grabbed a cheap cone filter and some more cloth tape to finish wrapping the last couple sensors I lengthened last night. Going to try and get the intake tube/filter setup built tonight and hopefully get the fusebox grounds/power wires all hooked up.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

mocked up the intake tonight and wrapped the last of the bay wiring. 





































Next job is to splice the last few wires to get constant and switched power and grounds. THen hopefully start it this weekend! :wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Man it looks like your MAF is gonna melt.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

need a heat shield for that thing, or move it elsewhere.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Man it looks like your MAF is gonna melt.





simon_C said:


> need a heat shield for that thing, or move it elsewhere.



It is REALLY hard to get a pic at all of the angles to show how far away it is, but there is some space between the header and it. I knew their would be some flack on the placement, but its not getting moved. I'll make it work with some sort of shield. :thumbup: I'm actually considering wrapping the header or making a heat shield.. the header chrome is **** anyway... so wrapping it might be a better option.. not sure if they make black header tape though..

I'll work through it all, nothing I build will be the quality of a Bynum build or anything.. but I like challenging myself doing stuff like this, and I had an idea/vision of how I wanted the bay to look and I don't want to stray away from it too much. Any ideas both constructive and not are always welcomed :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

On my mk3 vr I once relocated my charcoal canisters to there. As far away as it possibly would fit in the corner where your MAF looks to be. It could only get closer and was attached to the wall over there.
It melted. :laugh:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

How did Mike run his on his burgundy mk2 jetta coupe? It was the same way but the pieces were metal. Not sure what he did for the MAF either. Start there?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

just a bit of help on the intake matt. DON"T put the VC vent into it. it WILL drip oil onto the maf and kill it. thats one of the BIGGEST issues with vr6 supercharger setups.
use a catch can or draft tube but don't recir it into the intake if its pointing down.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

d-bot said:


> How did Mike run his on his burgundy mk2 jetta coupe? It was the same way but the pieces were metal. Not sure what he did for the MAF either. Start there?


Hmm I've seen those aluminum MAF housings before.. maybe I will look into that, forgot about those! 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> just a bit of help on the intake matt. DON"T put the VC vent into it. it WILL drip oil onto the maf and kill it. thats one of the BIGGEST issues with vr6 supercharger setups.
> use a catch can or draft tube but don't recir it into the intake if its pointing down.


Yea i was at the least planning to run a little filter off of it, but ideally a little hidden catch can would be best. 

I'm wondering if just black header wrap would be sufficient to keep the heat down from causing issues? Either way I figured I'd have to revisit/perfect this setup before the car is 100% ready for the road.. so the ideas are helpful, thanks duders :heart:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

header wrap would do, that stuff is amazing... i think they even sell it on ebay..

found you some...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BLAC...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

syracusegli said:


> header wrap would do, that stuff is amazing... i think they even sell it on ebay..
> 
> found you some...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BLAC...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


That's what I'm thinking, I recognize the drop in performance by having the filter where I do, I'm more concerned with (as everyone brought up as well) melting, or damaging the filter/MAF. The engines I've dealt with that had header wraps definitely made a big difference.. that coupled with the fact that the chrome on the cheap header is crap (and I can't justify having it recoated currently).. makes it seem like an even better idea


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah do the header wrap. it also serves to keep engine bay temps down. soak the wrap in hot water, wrap it tight, install it, and run it hot. it will shrink on nice and tight. ive helped my uncle install it on his harley a few times. i would also consider an aluminum heat shield for teh filter and maf, just something simple.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

i saw in the Mark I forum 



saddest6day66 said:


> shook the rare wheel tree again


are these for the cabby!!!

ATS Type 5's! There is probably 2, 3 sets max in all of North of America

suppppper rare!!


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

Those type 5's are 5 lug, that's weird...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> i saw in the Mark I forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These were actually purchased for my mk1 scirocco. i had 15" type 5's on my scirocco, but i sold them to a friend. I've imported a few sets.. but these are the ONLY set in the world I've ever seen in this configuration.. they are 16x8 type 5's  I saw them years ago in an old ATS brochure and have been searching ever since for a set. very pumped to find these!

No the split 16x8 BBS Pininifarinas i posted earlier are for the cabby :thumbup:

I actually got the cabby running this weekend with the tucked harness. Had to hook up the scan port to diagnose a injector connector i didnt plug in all the way. I still have some random misfire codes.. but im thinking the used cracked coil pack might be causing it.. but otherwise it fires right up. Now to hook up the brake/clutch stuff, coolant hoses, etc. can't wait to get this thing moving under it's own power! eace:


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow! It looks amazing! Gooood job!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> they are 16x8 type 5's


I saw a set of 16x8 ATS cups sell on yahoo japan auctions a few years ago.
They were also 5 lug.
Another uber rare one I reckon.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> I saw a set of 16x8 ATS cups sell on yahoo japan auctions a few years ago.
> They were also 5 lug.
> Another uber rare one I reckon.


yea i think I've seen maybe one set ever of the cups in 16x8.. My guess is that many of them were designed for the BMW market.. I know my 5's are BMW pattern with a lower BMW offset. Will take some fiddling, but with some 165/45/16's, I think I can make them work 


Tonight I am going to try and get the axles hooked up and start hooking up the brake.clutch stuff, hoping to have this thing rolling under it's own power (earn it's keep as I say) this weekend so that I can move it in and out of the garage to work on other projects (and clean the garage!).

Oh also, picking my "work" project up this weekend. Going to be channeling and dropping the body on a newer S-10 chassis and covering it from our blog/facebook/site at Eastwood. 










































and the key part to the front end of the truck when I'm done.. an OE Dodge brush guard. So excited to start chopping this truck up


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

diggin the dodge.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

you'll probably use a little of each thing in the Eastwood catalog on that project:thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> yea i think I've seen maybe one set ever of the cups in 16x8.. My guess is that many of them were designed for the BMW market.. I know my 5's are BMW pattern with a lower BMW offset. Will take some fiddling, but with some 165/45/16's, I think I can make them work


The ones above were 5x100. On a mk3 in the pic. 

With all these crazy projects....What will go to h20?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> The ones above were 5x100. On a mk3 in the pic.
> 
> With all these crazy projects....What will go to h20?


ahh that is crazy. never seen any in 5x100 in 16" 


hoping to have some friends drive some of my cars down and have a little convoy of my mk1's ... if i dont sell it all and just start building hotrods instead that is


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> ....and just start building hotrods instead


This *IS* a hot rod! 



saddest6day66 said:


> ahh that is crazy. never seen any in 5x100 in 16"


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

deathhare. said:


> This *IS* a hot rod!


 well, its got the right ingredients, budget car, big motor, lead foot.


----------



## shwagenauto (Mar 22, 2011)

yeah about that dont drive in the rain. looks cool but wont help


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

shwagenauto said:


> yeah about that dont drive in the rain. looks cool but wont help


really it won't help? i thought I was going to get 150 bench racing horsepower from my Cold Air brahhh  Where it is tucked in behind the frame rail.. I'd have to drive through a flood or a puddle halfway up the wheels to even touch the filter... which means the water will be up over the rockers.. and if that's the case, I have mucccch bigger problems. :laugh:

Plus who TRIES to drive their Cabriolet in the rain? These things leaked from new on heavy rain.. 

Most won't understand, but I build most of my Mk1's as fun sunny day/weekend cars.. so I tend to make them impractical to drive on a daily basis.. same idea as half the hotrods, streetrods, etc. out there. It's more about doing something different than the next guy all while keeping things clean and requiring some "2nd looks" to notice the subtle little things/parts on the car.

Last night I got the driveshafts mounted up in the car and tightened down, this weekend I may try and put the front coils back on, press new wheel bearings in, etc to get the front end partially back together as well as the brake/clutch stuff. I still need to weld up some raised strut mounts.. but that depends on if the guys at the local fab shop let me borrow their plasma table to cut out a batch of base plates for mounts. 

More pics tonight


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

tonight I got the master cylinder bracket, booster, and clutch master bolted up and the clutch master hooked to the pedal. I decided to buy a new master cylinder to over trying to clean and paint the one out of the car.. so I'll have to wait to put that on until later this week. Then I need to get/find the brake lines that i broke test fitting the engine a bunch of times, and I can get the brakes/clutch bled. Also got the steering column and pedal cluster bolted up for good. Slowly going together. More tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> More pics tonight


Liar.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Chris16vRocco said:


> Liar.




I was too pissed off from spending the majority of the night in the "astronaut position" hooking up the pedals and such to remember to take pics, one of my least favorite things to do! 

I brought some metal and a spare old strut mount into work, may try my hand at using the handheld plasma cutting out the base plates.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Spent a bit of time on the cabby today. At work I started on my strut mounts. First traced out the bases and cut the patterns out for a few sets with our new Versa-Cut plasma cutter.




























Then I ground the edges smooth, marked and drilled the plates for the 13mm studs and welded new studs in place.



















Then I bolted them in place and marked the center circle for where the rubber mounts/springs will go. Tomorrow I will plasma the center circles out and get some tubing to fit in.




























I also used some of our Brake Gray to repaint my original master cylinder. This stuff is extremely tough and completely brake fluid resistant. Decided to man-up and clean/paint it over buying new to save some cash. Got the master all bolted back in. Looks pretty dang good I must say!




























Hoping to get the suspension back together shortly, cleaning and painting all of the bits sure makes it tedious, but is definitely worth it in the end. :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

how is that plasma? im going to be looking to get one shortly.. was prolly going to grab the hobart one..


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

syracusegli said:


> how is that plasma? im going to be looking to get one shortly.. was prolly going to grab the hobart one..



I love it (and not just because I work for Eastwood). It is an inverter plasma with high frequency start which means it can arc through rust and you dont have to have perfectly clean metal. It also is self sensing 120v or 220v input, so you can use it on either one. Obviously on 120V you can only do thinner stuff like floors, body panels, etc... but put it on 220v and it cuts through thicker stuff like butter. No other plasma on the market can touch our price with the features ours have. Most of the ones with our features are over double the cost of ours. i cut out all of those parts in under 10 minutes, so much easier than a cut off grinder or sawzaw :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this build rules!
:thumbup:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


>


i dont mean to sound stupid or demean your work, but that motor mount looks bent to me


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

simon_C said:


> i dont mean to sound stupid or demean your work, but that motor mount looks bent to me


bent? nah, they are brand new mounts? in order to sit the mounts/engine in the frame rails and not protrude too funny they do need to be positioned a certain way.. so they might not be 100% square depending how you look at them.. but when you set the engine in and make the notches, it kind of just "goes" where it "needs" to be. It is definitely solid I can assure that!

No demeaning, like I said, I am always open to constructive criticism, helps me get better at this crap as I go over the years :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Stole a few minutes at work today to get some more done on the mounts. Going to try and snag some piping to build the extensions later today :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Nice work. 
Id love to make some of these at some point.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> bent? nah, they are brand new mounts? in order to sit the mounts/engine in the frame rails and not protrude too funny they do need to be positioned a certain way.. so they might not be 100% square depending how you look at them.. but when you set the engine in and make the notches, it kind of just "goes" where it "needs" to be. It is definitely solid I can assure that!
> 
> No demeaning, like I said, I am always open to constructive criticism, helps me get better at this crap as I go over the years :thumbup:


I'd be concerned that the angled load will accelerate wear on them and they won't hold up over time and abuse. They are designed to work in a certain plane, and you have at least the driver's side out of the plane, loading it more than a standard MKIV. 

Just my constructive criticism. Still jealous, you're getting way more work done than I am!! :beer:


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm willing to bet that Matt's not to worried about the mounts going bad quickly. If the car was meant for daily driving then he would of done certain things in a more practical fashion, noted earlier in the thread. I have seen the car in person, it looks great and a lot of hard work has gone into making it one of a kind. Out of all of the vr swaps I have seen this is for sure my favorite. A nice clean vr swap is hard to pull off especially with hiding the bulk of wiring and other components that will normally clutter the bay. Cant wait to see this on the road, it's going to a real head turner.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

my buddy that has his built in the same manner with stock mounts has about 2 summers worth of daily driving and he BEATS it, and mounts are ok. I'm confident they will be ok for me if they hold up for him.. Worst case I replace the mounts occasionally. least they are much easier to replace than OE mk1 motor mounts 


got some more odds and ends done like painting the starter and such.. stuck on the mounts until i can locate some large tubing this week. thanks for watching everyone!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

i need more updates!! this thread is the friggin awesome!! keep it up!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> i need more updates!! this thread is the friggin awesome!! keep it up!


sorry for the delay, spent my last few spare days getting some work done on other projects, including building a shortened oil pan for my critter caddy, fixing some odds and ends in it, and dragging my new project a 1950 dodge out of the woods and to work.

Tonight I test fit the smoothed engine covers, and I realized I think they may be too close for comfort to the hood braces.. so back to square one... I think I may go with my original idea and have the wire holes/indents tig welded shut and repaint the manifold. Bummer to take a step back.. but probably should have gone with my gut on it from the beginning. I'll probably tackle that later or find another manifold to have it done to in the meantime. I'm going to try to get the 2 front brake lines I need (or make them myself) any day now, hook them up and bleed the system.. once I do that I can at least do some smoky burnouts to test my engine mounts 

stay tuned hoping for burnout vids by the weekend :laugh:

for now enjoy this intro video I did for work on my newest project eace:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

tv star. sell out..haha jk. killer job man.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> tv star. sell out..haha jk. killer job man.


psssssh! :laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Need smellivision for the interior of that dodge I bet. 


I'll keep an eye out for the build.


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

this might solve your air filter whoas if you havent already came up with something 

http://www.jegs.com/i/Spectre/865/9833/10002/-1


----------



## joshbucolo (Sep 1, 2008)

you have a build thread for the caddy? :heart: modern lines :heart:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

joshbucolo said:


> you have a build thread for the caddy? :heart: modern lines :heart:


Yessir! I pulled the "Critter Caddy" out of my buddy's woods about a year ago this month, fully restored it, and have been loving it ever since! The wheels are actually original 3 piece Revolution RFX's I rebuilt this past winter for the truck 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4920855-Saving-the-Critter-Caddy


----------



## TooClutchVW (Apr 9, 2004)

another great build! I may have over looked it but how are you mounting up the m/c for the clutch or you going cable?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

TooClutchVW said:


> another great build! I may have over looked it but how are you mounting up the m/c for the clutch or you going cable?


thanks! I posted it a number of pages back, but i chopped and welded the brake master bracket from a mk3 vr car to the OE mk1 booster bracket. In retrospect it might have been easier to go cable.. but we'll see how it works once i get it all bled and such


----------



## Zorn1 (Jul 31, 2008)

that dodge reminds me of tow mater from the movie cars


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

ahh the caddy looks awesome!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

today I got a little bit of time to flare new brake lines. went with some of the gold stuff my buddy had at his shop. bends and flares so dang nice! This week I plan to button up the wheel bearings, brake calipers and carriers (going with 10.1's), and throw some new rotors on. Slowly getting there :thumbup:


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

you look so handsome on camera :heart: great job dude. hope we get to catch up soon!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

bunicula said:


> you look so handsome on camera :heart: great job dude. hope we get to catch up soon!


 :heart:

For sure dude! Will I see your crew at Cult and Madness this year? Wish I coulda made Dustoff, looked awesome and was glad to see Lexi's car made it out :thumbup:

Planning to start some sanding and bodywork this week. Still need to figure out how I want to make the custom rad hoses.. thinking of using metal tubing for the majority of it.. but still not sure..


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

1 1/4 Conduit works nicely. I used it for the piece that runs across the lower section of my radiator. 

helps that I work for an electrical contractor. mega benders.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

I wish you came to dustoff as well. Your car wouldve made my day, I didnt bring the audi but I did bring along my friends mk4 gti


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

yea this car is no where near making to that show.. I'll be happy if it is in order enough to make the short drive to madness! It takes so much to get a car road worthy after pulling it this far apart, chopping crap, respraying, and putting back together.. 

On a good note my wheel bearings, rotors, mk4 rubber mounts, throttle cable, etc have all showed up yesterday, just need to pick them up. So I'll be reassembling the front end rotating and stopping crap this Sunday. Saturday is the huge Porsche swap meet in Hershey.. so I'll probably be too busy most of the day rummaging for deals at the swap meet to work on the cab


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Last night I got a little bit more work done on the cabby. I got a pile of parts in from worldpac .. must have ordered the wrong throttle cable as it's just too short.. always something 

I did get the 10.1 calipers and carriers all cleaned and painted up with our Brake Gray.. stuff is amazing, it resists brake fluid with some sort of molecular wizardry :laugh: Also used the rust encapsulator in flat black on the rotor dust shields to stop some minor surface rust, and give an even coat of paint.



















Only got one side bolted back together last night, I'll get to the other side tonight.. now i have to find some random spare 14" wheels in my pile with tires on them to throw on the front since the 13's won't fit now (poor planning on my part!).



















I also grabbed a caulk tube of our flexible seam sealer and laid a bead down on the inside of the trunk where I had welded the new rear lower panel on. 










Going to stop back over at the fab shop Monday and see what they can do for cutting me the pieces I need for the strut mounts. Also hoping to bleed the brakes/clutch if my fittings I made don't leak


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

lookin good Matt


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

After lots of frustration, cursing, power bleeding, vacuum bleeding, 2 person bleeding, and tweaking my clutch pedal design some more, I have a working hydro clutch setup. Just need to tighten a few bolts up and its good. I am considering making an additional bracket to bolt inside the car on the firewall to brace a little. The firewall flexes a little more than I'd like when depressing the pedal. 

I also got the brakes all mostly bled, but my front 10.1 calipers seem to be sticking on :banghead: . I used my new "power bleeder" type tool to do them.. and I don't 100% trust it.. so I may try and have a friend come by and pump the pedal and bleed them "the ol' fashioned way" and hope that solves the issue.. on the good side at least all the fittings I flared don't seem to be leaking.. yet... 

Hoping this week to start some sanding, get the brakes sorted, and start on the coolant lines. But next Sunday, we will really start digging into the body work. Progress is slow, but it's getting there. :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

those power bleeders from my experience are good for pulling the fluid to the calipers but I prefer manual bleed after that.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> those power bleeders from my experience are good for pulling the fluid to the calipers but I prefer manual bleed after that.


Yea thats what I basically ended up doing, I have to go back and rebleed the brakes manually as I'm sure they aren't 100% bled yet.


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

Omg I forgot how small my EA cabby's brakes were. I'm swapping s4 brakes onto my a4 today. Your brakes do look good tho.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Brightgolf said:


> Omg I forgot how small my EA cabby's brakes were. I'm swapping s4 brakes onto my a4 today. Your brakes do look good tho.


And to think those are the upgraded 10.1's!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

changed out the eyelet on the end of the clutch master for a threaded heim joint. Now I can adjust the pedal throw to a point i like without having to disassemble the brake booster and master bracket. Love having local race shops I am friendly with that have that kind of stuff in stock! Car moved under it's own power in the shop a little last night. Need to get the proper throttle cable and I could do burnouts in theory


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> changed out the eyelet on the end of the clutch master for a threaded heim joint.


Thats how fast bunny did my master.
Seems like the best way for sure. Although I personally didnt have to adjust since he had already set it correctly.

Dont break anything with these burnouts.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

built up one strut mount today with a modified mk4 mount. had the local fab shop cut me out some bits with the plasma table and roll me the tubing I needed. After a bit of fiddling, they came out decent, going to get the other one done hopefully this week and powdercoat them at work Friday. I also modded the drivers mk2 front coilover to fit a mk1. figure the mk2 front coils will work well since they are designed for a heavier car. Also have the proper throttle cable coming in tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

good work there gurrrrrrl!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

amaazzing keep it up!!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got started on the bodywork yesterday. Between wawa trips, death-kart runs, and general bs'ing we got one side mostly "roughed in". Still need to go back and work some more areas, but progress is progress! 



















Also got the windshield pulled, not much rust except for some minor surface rust. This week I will wire wheel it all out, treat it, then spray some rust encapsulator in there to seal up the metal. 




























And as it sat at the end of the evening. 





















My to-do list this week is quite aggressive (as it needs to be to make it to madness), and I'd like to get the other strut mount built and other coilover modded, the rear coils back on, the coolant lines built, and a LOT more sanding and bodywork done. Stressing already that this may not make it to madness with how much is left to be done... :banghead:


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

That window rust is oh so common, but I only see a couple of worrisome areas, but then "Grindage" will tell. Rabbitparts.com has the replacement corners for the windshield.....

Looking good so far................. I love the smell of Bondo in the Morning...................whooooooorah


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

briano1234 said:


> That window rust is oh so common, but I only see a couple of worrisome areas, but then "Grindage" will tell. Rabbitparts.com has the replacement corners for the windshield.....
> 
> Looking good so far................. I love the smell of Bondo in the Morning...................whooooooorah


I can assure it's just surface rust, I've lost count how many mk1's I've taken apart and put back together.. and this one is by far the cleanest in the windshield channel I've messed with. :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> Got started on the bodywork yesterday. Between wawa trips, death-kart runs, and general bs'ing we got one side mostly "roughed in". Still need to go back and work some more areas, but progress is progress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no need to lower the back anymore its allready on bags 

looks great!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

More sanding tonight after work. Got the passenger side mostly blocked down to 320, need to finesse one pesky low spot in the rear quarter, but otherwise just lots of block sanding chips and scratches smooth. This car is very straight overall.. but there are a ton of scratches and deep paint chips that require bringing those area down to almost bare metal and feather the area around it out. Tedious, but necessary!










I also wire brushed the windshield frame and used our Rust Encapsulator to stop and seal the rust from spreading. Lucky I got to it now, if left go, I bet in 5 years the windshield frame would have required cutting and welding.. but for now it was just scaly rust with mediocre pitting. :thumbup:



















Also got some pipe to make radiator hoses with. Big-Sexy-Caddy Tom gave me a hint on using 1.25 conduit, tomorrow I may borrow a pipe bender from work and try and begin roughing these in. Hopefully it goes smoothly!


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

this car is going to be awesome :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

I so hope you make the Madness deadline; I will be looking foward to seeing it there.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

got the 2nd mount made tonight and the passenger mk2 coilover fitted. then removed both mounts to bring into work tomorrow to powdercoat. Trying to decide if I want to go silver with them to sorta match some of the other stuff in the bay, or just just black. any suggestions, I'm torn! 

On a bad note, I put 2 chips in the paint on the left strut tower tapping/"crowing" the top caps with a hammer.. so pissed.... hoping we can maybe touch them up... worse case we may have to scuff the area and respray it with a detail gun.. :banghead:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Powder coated the mounts shells at work today with our sparkle silver powder. Came out pretty good  Hoping to get them all mounted up tonight and set down for the final time :thumbup:


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

saddest6day66 said:


> Powder coated the mounts shells at work today with our sparkle silver powder. Came out pretty good  Hoping to get them all mounted up tonight and set down for the final time :thumbup:


Nice job Matt!! love the color choice.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got the mounts fitted and the front and rear coils all mounted. Also mounted the new throttle cable. Lots of sanding and bodywork tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Great work! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: opcorn:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

hit the junkyard today and grabbed some more bits for the cabby, also got a ton more sanding done. We should be ready for primer by next weekend. Lots of long days/nights ahead!

Took a mk2 CE2 fusebox holder and removed the firewall brace section, cut and sectioned the bracket so the fusebox sits up higher under the dash. Then I welded 2 tabs to it with holes drilled to match up with a bracket under the dash. Test fit the dash, and the fusebox fits without interfering with the glovebox/dash. Next I need to tieup the wiring better so it lays under the dash/carpet without an major issues.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

2 coats of epoxy primer and 2 coats of urethane primer laid, tomorrow we block sand, then lay some more urethane. hoping the weather holds next week for us to spray color. Lots of block sanding in the next few days, but excited for progress.


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

yeah.


----------



## Jason- (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks awesome! You do some good work! I can't wait to see this thing done!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

You can run the suspension that low with a VR that there is a need to cut the front fenders?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

waterwagon said:


> You can run the suspension that low with a VR that there is a need to cut the front fenders?


I am going to be running 16's with tiny tires and my goal is to try and tuck rim and put the airride kiddies to shame (as with most of my mk1's)   .. so I did it more as a precaution for max tuckage. Once the cabby is all together with the bugs all worked out, I will be mocking up a shortened pan with the r32 pickup for some extra room... but with the 16's I had on my mk1 scirocco, I found it gained some ground clearance while still looking the biz 

we got the last coats of urethane primer on the body today and now this week I will be wet sanding with 600 to prep for paint. the weather looks **** this week/weekend.. so I plan to work on getting the hood and doors ready for primer. our backup plan is to spray the hood, trunk, doors and clipper kit with primer this weekend if the weather won't cooperate for paint. Either way it is looking like my goal of having the entire body and associated parts in paint before I leave for Europe (May 31st) could be a reality. Once I get back from Europe I will be on a mad dash to get it all assembled for Madness... gonna be a close one!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

saddest6day66 said:


> I am going to be running 16's with tiny tires and my goal is to try and tuck rim and put the airride kiddies to shame (as with most of my mk1's)   .. so I did it more as a precaution for max tuckage. The 16's I had on my mk1 scirocco, I found it gained some ground clearance while still looking the biz



The 'Rocco doesn't look the "biz" it is the BIDNUSS! :thumbup: I like where this going.

Keep up the mad-dash for Madness.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thanks so much! We actually have the body all prepped for paint tomorrow, weather forecast is good for the weekend, so the body should be in color and cleared by the end of the day tomorrow, I'll be sure to post pics after its all laid :thumbup:

while im away in europe my buddy koty is going to work on the bolt on bits like doors, hood, shaving the front bumper, etc and we will spray color on them when i get back, then it's just throwing it back together and tidying things back up.. should be tight... but really hoping i can make it work!!

eace:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

good deal bro. can't wait to see it.

PM sent


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

looking good


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

I dig it!!!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

sweet. 

great day for painting.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Dude. Cabriolay Badges?


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Cabriolayed out!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Louie Bricants said:


> Cabriolayed out!


eace:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

nice quick work of that


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

I like how you taped off the wheel to avoid overspray on the brakes :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

went to the junkyard today and got lucky and found a like-new windshield seal for chrome trim. So pumped since it was pennies! Also got a couple bits for the mk1 jetta project i mentioned earlier, should be able to really dig back into that again soon. going to finish bodywork and prime the rest of the body panels by the weekend, then I leave for Europe and after that its a mad dash for reassembly before madness when i get back!


----------



## Cushy (Oct 16, 2008)

lovin the work being done here. Car WILL look fantastic knowing your previous work. Would also like to know more about said "death kart" :laugh::thumbup::beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

haha some videos (hopefully they both work here)


A ride along:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10150234159728000


http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2037861183903


EDIT: SEE 2 Posts down


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> haha some videos (hopefully they both work here)
> 
> 
> A ride along:
> ...


They dont werk?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

That cart looks like soo much fun. What size motor is on that thing?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

waterwagon said:


> That cart looks like soo much fun. What size motor is on that thing?


right now it is just a "modded" tired 5horse.. but I have a 6.5hp engine from HF lined up that a coworker has with the governor removed and such.. should make this a lot more fun/dangerous haha :wave:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

nice break from workin on the cars. looks like fun.


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

ha, looks like you got pretty friggin close to that one tree


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

smart to have good brakes.... lol all the homemade go-carts i've ever ridden had (at best) questionable brakes. that's sick mang.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

An old friend of mine put a 6.5hp on an old race cart frame. The flatest thing around was a closed down stripmall parking lot; the GPS clocked me a 45mph. 

When your ass is scraping every pebble it feels like 100mph; sketchy :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

did a bunch more sanding and hammer and dolly work on the hood/driver's door... two pesky dents i was working out, but I think i got them decent enough for just a skim coat of filler (I hope!), also putting in an order for the adapters for my Pinni's today. Hoping they get done in time for the show!


----------



## taunimoody (Mar 7, 2011)

Spent all of my free time in the last four days reading this thread. I am so jealous. It looks amazing.  Can't wait to see it all done.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> right now it is just a "modded" tired 5horse.. but I have a 6.5hp engine from HF lined up that a coworker has with the governor removed and such.. should make this a lot more fun/dangerous haha :wave:


That looks stupid fun as-is. 

Car's looking good. Can't wait to see the finished product. :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

amaazzing!


----------



## 88azur (Apr 20, 2010)

JUST GET 'R DONE!!!!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

yes I am taking notes too!!!!


----------



## mileycyrus (Jun 1, 2011)

FANTASTIC BUILD MAN!!!......more thorough than i have ever been...lol....i wish i hade half the room and tools you have to work on mine...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Thanks all! 

Currently traveling Europe for the next 9-10 days. Spent all day yesterday in Frankfurt, cruising windy back roads in search of cool views and touring cool spots in Stuttgart Germany. 

2 so far:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

If you are in the area of Ingolstat, try to make it to the Audi museum/ factory... pretty radical stuff there


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ih8erickempf said:


> If you are in the area of Ingolstat, try to make it to the Audi museum/ factory... pretty radical stuff there


 sure is, been there before. not sure if we will make it this time.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

Also the BWM museum in Munich is rad :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

my buddy koty is helping out on the cabby while im away in Europe. best dude! buffed the body and fenders today!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

dang, look at that shine. that's what makes all the hard work worth it. 

wish you could sneak a 1275 engine in your man purse for the trip home.. 

have fun.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Big CADDY said:


> could sneak a 1275 engine in your man purse for the trip home..


 It is a European shoulder bag; and the motor should fit in that bad boy with room for snacks on the plane.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

home safe and sound from our trip. good times, saw a ton of sick cars, and picked up some neat parts. got home and my buddy koty was finishing up laying clear on the doors and trunk lid. The front bumper is shaved up and just need to prep the body kit bits and they should be in color/clear by the end of the weekend. I will begin reassembly this week. have exactly a month to get the car together, roadworthy, and driven to Madness... gonna be tight! pics tomorrow of the freshly painted parts :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ok some updates with pics. clipper kit is prepped and ready for primer. The shaved markers turned out pretty good, I think it will clean up the front of the car quite a bit.




























Also the doors and trunk are ready to mount up, then wet sand and buff.



















Mocked up the coolant lines. Just need to get some more of the Gates heat-shrink clamps. 




























Also tested out the shifter my friend Thomas gave to me while visiting in Germany, pretty dang rare, and I think it will be a nice addition to the interior.



















Also brought a pile of steering wheels home with me from Europe... leaning towards running this wheel for a little while in the car. Thoughts?










Tomorrow Koty and I prime the clipper kit and possibly get it in paint if all goes well. Aiming to have the clipper kit (including bumpers) fitted this weekend. Also hoping my adapters show up this week so I can test fit the BBS Pinnifarinas on the cabby. Lots to do! opcorn:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

one ball bag print coming your way


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

> Also brought a pile of steering wheels home with me from Europe... leaning towards running this wheel for a little while in the car. Thoughts?


 i just picked up the same wheel for my EA in germany last month! i swear my EA will look like the shabby knock off cousin compaired to yours at Mk1 Madness :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

We got the bumpers and sideskirts for the clipper kit primed, painted, and cleared. looking pretty good! flares and some small touchups Friday, then reassembly this weekend!

Pic of how the front shaved bumper came out. Pretty pumped on how it looks


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

The bumper is look'in NOICE! :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (Nov 22, 2000)

saddest6day66 said:


> ok some updates with pics. clipper kit is prepped and ready for primer. The shaved markers turned out pretty good, I think it will clean up the front of the car quite a bit.


What process did you use to shave the bumper? I have welded the ABS and plastic. Just curious as to the process used on the clipper kits.

Thanks!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

We used a product called "Q-Bond" it is an industrial strength bonding agent for plastic, you scuff the 2 surfaces real good, then apply the powder and then the liquid glue and it reacts and instantly forms a rock hard bond that can be sanded. We just used bits of old bumper and Q-bonded them to the bumper. My friend that is helping me uses it all the time to repair bumpers on newer cars in his body shop. The stuff is pricey, but pretty amazing how it works!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

oooohhhh glad i'm going to Madness this year :thumbup:

whose jetta w/ snowflakes is that?!?!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

eudorrra said:


> whose jetta w/ snowflakes is that?!?!


Mine, I've been tinkering with it over the winter, bay is all sprayed, OBD2 ABA swap is in and running/done (i posted pics a number of pages ago on here iirc), just need to wire up the cooling fans and do the bodywork/respray it and the jetta is ready to go. Just been so preoccupied with the cabby project I haven't touched it much  hoping to have it done for H2O if at all possible!


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

So, when you get all these cars done. The cabby, 76 rabbit, rusty westy, rocco, jetta and the pickup are they just going to dedicate a full PVW to you. "Matt Murray Madness":beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

rabbito said:


> So, when you get all these cars done. The cabby, 76 rabbit, rusty westy, rocco, jetta and the pickup are they just going to dedicate a full PVW to you. "Matt Murray Madness":beer:


Ha thanks! but nothing I build will ever be nice enough to get a feature in PVW, I'm just having fun tinkering with old cars 

With the help of my buddy last night, we got the doors hung with no major issues, then went to mount the trunklid.. and it fits like utter dog****.. gave up and went to grab food before I got too pissed. I will fiddle with fitting it better later this week. Figures the one panel that isn't original fits like junk.. knew I shoulda just shaved the OE one 

Need to put a few more shrink clamps and normal hose clamps on the lower coolant hoses, and I'm in business for the cooling system :thumbup:


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

looking sick man, good job, I'll be missing this at madness this year, but I'm sure I'll see it at H2O


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Everything looking amazing.  :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (Nov 22, 2000)

saddest6day66 said:


> We used a product called "Q-Bond" it is an industrial strength bonding agent for plastic, you scuff the 2 surfaces real good, then apply the powder and then the liquid glue and it reacts and instantly forms a rock hard bond that can be sanded. We just used bits of old bumper and Q-bonded them to the bumper. My friend that is helping me uses it all the time to repair bumpers on newer cars in his body shop. The stuff is pricey, but pretty amazing how it works!


Excellent! Thank you for the information


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got a bit of stuff done after work last night.. long hours, but I see many in my future if I want this car to make it to madness :frown:

My buddy Matt got me some large rubberized "P" clips from his work and they were PERFECT for the job of tying the wiring up in between the engine and trans that I lengthened. I also used a small one help route the throttle cable against the engine. I also put the last of the coolant hose clamps and reattached the coolant lines. Need to make/find a large plug for the one outlet on the water neck and I'll be good to fill the system. I also still need to hardwire the cooling fans in, but that should only take a few minutes when I get time.

I then turned my attention to the dreadful task of reassembling the doors. For anyone that has ever put together power window MK1 doors.. I feel for you.. lots of cursing, fiddling, and more cursing and I finally got the passenger window regulators, pillar, track, and quarter window in. I also polished up the chrome window trim I've been collecting for a couple years now for the cabby. I think the chrome accents will really pop with the Red Bordeaux and really should have come that way from VW IMO.

Then as the night was ending and I was closing up the shop around 1AM I made a foolish mistake trying to pull the fender stand with the 2 freshly painted bumpers in with no help... the rear bumper rocked and toppled off of the stand onto the blacktop in my driveway :banghead: :banghead:, more swear words and I moved the bumpers off to a corner of the garage.. The bumper isn't too damaged.. but the edges where it rolled definitely need a scuff and reshoot.. too bad to just touch up.. so bummed and embarrassed with my foolish mistake  :facepalm:

Tonight Koty is coming over to help spray the last bits of the body kit (and little does he know the rear bumper too), the mirror housings, touch up the clear on the windshield frame and hopefully try and sort out the badly fitting trunk. 

I'll snap some pics this afternoon of the progress as I am working a half day and should be home pretty early. :thumbup:


P.S.- Anyone know if the rumor I head that you can cut down a set of Vanagon outer window scrapers to work on a Mk1 is true? My outer scrapers are utter ****


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

I hope to see this at the madness... Will be the first time attending the event and hopefully I can get mine back up and running before then. Work looks excellent and also love the rusty westy your doing


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

saddest6day66 said:


> P.S.- Anyone know if the rumor I head that you can cut down a set of Vanagon outer window scrapers to work on a Mk1 is true? My outer scrapers are utter ****


Moogie on ebay is reproducing those scrapers for less cost than Vintage Rubber has them.

I bought a full set and they look and work perfect. You have to scrape all the old crap off the metal bar glued into the old scrapers and tape/glue the new scrapers to the metal bar/support to put them back in. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0776031444&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

CajunSpike said:


> Moogie on ebay is reproducing those scrapers for less cost than Vintage Rubber has them.
> 
> I bought a full set and they look and work perfect. You have to scrape all the old crap off the metal bar glued into the old scrapers and tape/glue the new scrapers to the metal bar/support to put them back in.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...0776031444&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT


thanks for that, curious as to why there is a separate listing for 90-93 cars and 79-89 cars? I've never noticed a difference...


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

shouldnt be different as far as i know


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

saddest6day66 said:


> the rear bumper rocked and toppled off of the stand onto the blacktop in my driveway


I can't even imagine the tapestry of profanity I would have woven. It must have been impressive.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Front bumper and headlights on, both doors are built up. Just need to go grab a set of nice window scrapers from my buddy Zach tonight or tomorrow. Hoping to try and mount the rear bumper, flares, and sideskirts in the next day or two. :wave:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Great job so far , I hope to see it at the madness next month ! you deserve ALOT of credit for all the work put into such a project :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

rear end is coming together. real German FIFFT smoked tails I've been hoarding for years round out the rear quite nicely 











Tomorrow my NOS centercaps for the Pininfarinas show up, and the adapters are due in Tuesday. Hoping to fit the flares and sideskirts before mounting the wheels Tuesday.. so pumped to get it sitting proper eace:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh and there is one of those cabbys in the same color at a vw salvage yard 5 minutes from my house . new top and everything is there but car has some front end damage from and accident . I dont know if they will part with any of the car cause it is a good friend of the owner of the place but if you need something I can try and get it for you


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

The over-all package is looking awesome.:thumbup: The tails; :heart:


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

saddest6day66 said:


> thanks for that, curious as to why there is a separate listing for 90-93 cars and 79-89 cars? I've never noticed a difference...


I think the front door window scraper is different because 79-89 had opening quater windows and 90-93 are fixed window. Your thread is great man!:beer: You have inspiered me to try to weld on my front core support. I will practice on something else first though.:laugh:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

that bumper makes me drool


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Picked up a set of used outer scrapers for the doors, they will have to do for now.. going to wait to buy new ones until I have some of the other things I need to purchase bought and paid for.

I also got my NOS Pini' caps in the mail. Expensive as hell.. but I needed them to round out the wheels.. so ya win some, ya lose some :screwy:










I also got the passenger side flares and sideskirts mounted. It's a pain in the ass with how much I've cut things to sit the car correctly.. but I should be able to get the drivers side all mounted tomorrow. Also my adapters are due to arrive tomorrow, can't wait to mount the wheels and set the ride height! eace:


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great man I'll be up tonight with a present for one of your other projects.:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

wheel adapters came in today from motorsport-tech. extremely excited to mount the wheels on this thing finally!


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

test fitting wheels and adapters. Need to space the rear out a bit.. but wow these wheels really look as good as I imagined! Still need to fiddle with the drivers side flares and skirts, hoping to tackle that tomorrow. So much to do yet!


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

looks great!!!!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

The wheels look stellar.:thumbup::thumbup:

Where did you find that gas cap trim ring?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Some girl is gonna be very happy. 

LOoks great man.  :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

waterwagon said:


> The wheels look stellar.:thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Where did you find that gas cap trim ring?


I've had it in my parts stash for years, It's an OEM VW Autobahn Accessory piece from the early Mk1 days. I know a few companies are reproducing them, but not sure if anyone in the states are distributing them currently..



deathhare. said:


> Some girl is gonna be very happy.
> 
> LOoks great man.  :thumbup:


I'm the luckiest girl evAr! :laugh:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

> Some girl is gonna be very happy.
> 
> LOoks great man.
> I'm the luckiest girl evAr!


 I was gonna say i dont think this sweet ride is going to the ladies.. :laugh:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


> I'm the luckiest girl evAr! :laugh:




If I got you a Europlate that said MANPURSE, would you rock it?? :sly:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

eudorrra said:


> If I got you a Europlate that said MANPURSE, would you rock it?? :sly:


haha i am not a fan of vanity europlates personally, but that made me chuckle :laugh:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)




----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

WOW MATT!
I dunno where i've been but apparantly havent ventured off into the cabby forum much lately..

this looks fantastic!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

urogolf said:


> WOW MATT!
> I dunno where i've been but apparantly havent ventured off into the cabby forum much lately..
> 
> this looks fantastic!


Ha no worries, you've been busy building your stunner and being a family man! Thanks so much! Will you be at Madness this year?


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

this car makes me drool


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

:beer::beer:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

saddest6day66 said:


> Ha no worries, you've been busy building your stunner and being a family man! Thanks so much! Will you be at Madness this year?


 :laugh:  
probably not.
i havent been to one yet.
hopin next year.
i think the only "major" show i will make this year is h20


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

If there was ever a picture above the word "clutch" in the dictionary, that car would be above it.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

mounted up the drivers side flares and skirts, went ok, but the front flare is either a little tweaked from being off the car or, just because i cut so much out from under the flares that it doesn't sit right. will need to spend some time fiddling with it to get it sitting right, but progress is progress 

koty came over and finished the major wet sanding and buffing, we may do a little more buffing in a few spots, but it's nice and shiny now 

Also put an order in with the bus depot for the side trim clips, the hatch lock seal, and the windshield chrome and clips. They are local so I can pickup and also beats getting ripped off by certain ebay sellers that just buy the parts from distributors and mark it up 3x the price and pretend like it is "mk1 specific" when really they fit a number of cars and are readily available (if you have the part numbers  ) 

Hoping to put the windshield in tomorrow of friday if i can get a hand from a friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

You need SheR6 badges.

I want to take some photos of this bad boy/girl when I see it.

Amazing work dude. You own some of my favorite mk1's. The Caddy tops the list. :thumbup:ic::heart::wave:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> beats getting ripped off by certain ebay sellers that just buy the parts from distributors and mark it up 3x the price and pretend like it is "mk1 specific" when really they fit a number of cars and are readily available (if you have the part numbers  )


:laugh: 



I'm :heart: in' it. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm :heart: in' it. :thumbup:


Seriously.. like the "super rare/hard to find cabriolet trunk button seal/surround" for $15.50 shipped and it's like $3 retail new and available all over and fits everything from cabbys to sciroccos to mk2's to Vanagons (which they remake everything for)

or the belt line side trim clips for rabbits/cabby that are close to double for a set of 36 than you can buy a bag of 100 for.. 

All I'm saying is spend some time on google searching things out and you can almost always find deals! eace:


On a note related to the project, I'm wondering if my front left fender fitment issue are because I am a dumb ass and switched the left front and right rear fender flare... the both fit not-perfect, vs. the other 2 that do fit good.... never know with me and my late nights in the garage.. need to double check that tonight... :banghead:

My buddy Rad is helping with the windshield tonight, so hoping for an update later! :thumbup:


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey I need one of those trunk key circle seals...get one for me! Or let me know where the cheap ones are. 

My second etienne is out the paint shop and I need one for it. 100% serious.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

CajunSpike said:


> Hey I need one of those trunk key circle seals...get one for me! Or let me know where the cheap ones are.
> 
> My second etienne is out the paint shop and I need one for it. 100% serious.


sending you a PM


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Just bite the bullet and bought a new coilpack for the VR. Pep Boys got me for $200, but it has a year warranty.. figure maybe I can take my cracked one back after 6 months with the receipt and have a new backup 

Also got some poly string to rope the windshield in with should be fun!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

CajunSpike said:


> Hey I need one of those trunk key circle seals...get one for me! Or let me know where the cheap ones are.


Me to. If this keeps up, you could be one of those E-Bay sellers.:laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

waterwagon said:


> Me to. If this keeps up, you could be one of those E-Bay sellers.:laugh:


I'm not reselling them, just passing on the part number/info on where to get them for cheap. :thumbup:

http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...depot.com/details.jsp?partnumber=16182752701C


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

saddest6day66 said:


> the "super rare/hard to find cabriolet trunk button seal/surround"


Total is 10.41, shipped, for one of these. Just bought one from suggested location.


----------



## bunicula (Sep 9, 2001)

oh my goodness Matt.. :heart:


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

wow, that thing is looking quite sexy


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

If you saved your old glass, then ignore this.

If not:

PPG warehouse in Ohio has the correct airbag car window glass. I bought one thru a local dealer right before I had the car painted.

Non airbag glass will fit as well, although the original interior rubber windshield hole surround will no longer fit. Because it doesn't fit, the cloth glued to the interior window supports will no longer be covered by it..and must be glued to the window support to keep the cloth in place. 

I'm running a non airbag glass and rope in rubber gasket on my first airbag EA. Thats how I know.

The body shop broke out the new airbag glass, fixed the rust and replaced it with the roped in glass and seal.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got the windshield mounted, but kicking myself for using a used seal. The bottom right corner of the seal had shrunk a little and doesn't quite cover as it should, I am on a deadline with the car, so I'll leave it for now.. but I need to redo it with a new seal once the dust settles a little. I shot a little DIY video with the GoPro camera to post on our blog at work, should give some tips and a crash course on doing a rope-in windshield installation.


Also got the thin chrome sidetrim mounted. Planning to bust my ass this weekend and finish installing the exterior trim/parts (including painting and installing the mirrors), and begin reinstalling the interior. Also plan to tackle the coilpack replacement, luckily I get done at noon today, so I can spend some quality time with her this afternoon. :heart:

Another note, HOLD OFF ON ORDERING THE TRUNK LOCK SEAL. I either got given the wrong one, or something was wrong with the info on the part number I dug up. The seal is too small and seams to be for something else. I'll get with the bus depot and see where the error was. Sorry to anyone that immediately ordered them :banghead:


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

Almost there!


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

looking good


----------



## Ackman (Jun 2, 2007)

Lovin the build!!:thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

sexy. just like you


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Quite a transformation. Love those wheels. Looking forward to seeing it at Madness. :thumbup:


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

another awesome build. :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

:thumbup::heart:

Thanks for the info on the trunk lock seal.


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

gtidaddy said:


> looking good


:thumbup::heart:


----------



## CISinjected (Jan 31, 2007)

MOTHER OF GOD. I wouldn't have thought removing the roll hoop would change the look that much. Looks amazing!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

That is amazing!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thanks for the kind words everyone. Today I got done work around noon and i went right to working on the cabby. I took the front left flare to see why it was fitting so badly to the bumper when I notice that it had a nice thick layer of plastic filler on it... here the flare must have cracked in its life at some point and someone tried to remake the flare and made the angle on the end of the flare all wrong so it didn't match the bumper..:banghead: 

So I called around to some friends and my buddy Zach happened to have a stack of flares for me to pick from, found one that was real solid and got it home test fit, and it fits nicely like the passenger side. Now to paint it tomorrow.

I also got time to swap out the coilpack and it solved the misfire issues i was having, it runs nicely and sounds insane when you rev it up with a straight header!

I also polished up and mounted the rear window chrome trim and aligned the drivers door a bit better, changed out the busted up oil filter housing and installed a new oil filter in the car. I really was all over the place on this thing today!

Tomorrow i am hoping to get 90% of the exterior put together and start on tidying things up inside the car in prep of mounting the interior. I want to have this at my buddy's shop for exhaust by mid to late this coming week if possible! Pics and maybe even a video tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## kidrocking79 (May 18, 2011)

OMG.. I just went through your entire 18 pages.... I'm exhausted just looking at all YOUR work..lol I'm so impressed and just wish I had 1/100th of your skills, time and patience... you sir are a truly gifted individual when it comes to these things. Congrats.. the project is looking better page after page and I look forward to seeing a video of you zooming down the street soon !!


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

it's been a while since i've checked in on this car. 
you've done really impressive things so far, good work!


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

saddest6day66 said:


>


:heart:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got the front lip spoiler and grill redyed, also polished the chrome trim, for the grill and reinstalled it all today. Koty is going to respray the last flare monday for the car. Been having a great time starting it up and revving the **** out of it for everyone that comes over to me. I'm sure the neighbors aren't pumped about open header rev sessions with it every couple hours haha

tomorrow is cult classic, so not much will be done tomorrow, but here is a quick picture i snapped for everyone this afternoon


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

lookin just like it shoulda just rolled off the factory floor lookin this good :thumbup:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

looks amazing :thumbup:
one question though, where are you hiding your blinkers with the bumper shaved?


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Its a vr6 mk1. It cant turn. Only goes straight.


----------



## superquick (Nov 20, 2009)

that is one mean machine :thumbup:


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

Dayum .....


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> looks amazing :thumbup:
> one question though, where are you hiding your blinkers with the bumper shaved?


Going to mount some bright yellow LED's in the city lights when I get to it. Should work good enough 

Today I hit up cult in my caddy, got to hang out with a ton of friends from all over the east coast and catch up. Weather was perfect! Here is a shot my buddy Fraser took of my daily driver caddy 



















I also was able to pick up some parts for the Cabby project from some friends. Got a pair of minty rear chrome door handles from my buddy Andy, and also a set of 17mm spacers from my good buddy Jason over at NGP. Thanks dudes!

So when I got home I got to work, got the handles mounted, the mirrors mounted, the outer window scrapers mounted, and the spacers fitted. happy with how it all went! Pics of the new rear stance and the parts mounted below :thumbup:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

oooo, fast AND shiny :thumbup:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

Sick!!! So stoked to see this at the madness as long as I can get mine back together.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Tonight I took some time to finish up the cooling system. I made up a block off hose for the last water outlet and I wired up the cooling fans. I then filled the cooling system and tried to get the air bubbles all out of the system. Started her up and everything stayed dry thus far, let her run for 15-20 minutes and no issues to speak of so far. Unfortunately I also found out my alternator isn't charging now :banghead: Guess I need to take the time to pull the alt and check the regulator.. hoping just popping another one in will do the job.. otherwise I'm on a last minute hunt for another 

Here is a vid i took of her running correctly finally, and on all 6 cylinders.






I also got my Porsche Boxster exhaust tip.. but unfortunately it is too big and I need to get another.. was hoping I could make an OE tip work 










Tomorrow I am going to work on getting the O2 sensor wiring loomed into the exhaust tunnel, and the first stages of putting the interior back together. Shooting to drive it a couple miles to the exhaust shop late this week if all goes well


----------



## volksbraginvr6 (Apr 18, 2009)

great project!


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

im sure you have another idea on the exhaust tip but these borla oval ones arent bad.


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

Sounds like a big block vr6


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

So much GREAT work bud cant wait to see this thing done and hopefully in person


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

finally thought I'll jump on my account now since been following this build for a good time and glad someone is building a really nice resto cabby. honestly keep it up and hope my project cabby will be even close to the standards your setting. but deff interested in how you are going to make the roof bar detachable. prob see it as a sring pullout like a small boat has for there tops. but deff post it up bc I might have to take that design

cheers:beer: 

james


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Thanks everyone! This is the time where I start to stress out super bad. Not much help from local friends.. so I am mostly on my own.. and way more work than one person can do to 100% get the car done.. but I am shooting to have it at least road worthy for the show.. even if it means driving there with no lights/gauges working, etc.. we'll see how luck goes.

I got the headlight and front turn signal wiring chopped, lengthened and run through the fender well and through the core support/hidden. Time consuming process, but necessary. I am taking it to my buddy's shop so we can build the exhaust on Saturday morning.. so I need to get the interior together enough to roll it to the show. I will have to roll with the alternator being bad to the shop.. but it's only a few miles away. Shooting to get the O2 wiring ran out the tunnel, and the carpet/interior partially back in tonight. 

Burning the candle on both ends with work and this car, but I am hoping it pays off :screwy:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

if it makes you feel better if i was closer i would certainly help out :thumbup: ill tell you what... first beer at madness is on me :laugh:


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

that thing sounds incredible! :thumbup:


----------



## HumbleSlc (Oct 30, 2002)

Hey Matt, you can borrow the alt. From my corrado, the motor is just sitting on a stand, I wont drive it anytime soon.


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

good to hear matt that it's getting there. which show are you shooting for? I wish I could help but I only really know interior work and welding:banghead:


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey Matt, are you working tomorrow? I have off and could probly swing by to help a bit.


----------



## joser11 (Aug 8, 2010)

I demand an update!!!!! 

I am hooked on this thread! Great work man !


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

HumbleSlc said:


> Hey Matt, you can borrow the alt. From my corrado, the motor is just sitting on a stand, I wont drive it anytime soon.


Dude that would rule! Unless you know if an ABA voltage regulator would work? 9 times out of 10 with these things it's just the alt, and I could easily snag one from another alt in the junkyard. If not I'd def take you up on that!



JTItweak said:


> good to hear matt that it's getting there. which show are you shooting for? I wish I could help but I only really know interior work and welding:banghead:


Shooting to have it at Mk1 Madness in about a week.... pushing it big time!



benjaminobscene said:


> Hey Matt, are you working tomorrow? I have off and could probly swing by to help a bit.


Hey Ben, yea I get done around noon, then I'll be either hitting the junkyard quick for parts, or just heading right home to work on this. Even if you feel like just hanging out, you're more than welcome. might help me keep my sanity 




joser11 said:


> I demand an update!!!!!
> 
> I am hooked on this thread! Great work man !


Your wish is my command 

Tonight I buckled down and got a decent bit of stuff done. First was I got the black adhesive/goo for helping to mount the 2 fender flares I had off of the car. I remounted them and used some painters tape to hold them in place over night while the sealant/adhesive stuff cures a bit. Hope that will do the trick and keep them snug on the body. Either way it is nice to see the clipper kit all mounted up again.


Tomorrow I am planning to put the interior together a little more, and maybe take it for a test drive down my driveway. Also have my buddy fraser working on an idea I had for covering the openings for the spark plug holes on the intake manifold... will be a neat little touch if we can pull it off. :thumbup:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

gonna get that fabric cleaned up good? and have you found a way to stash the hoop away in the car if you wanted to take it out on the go? maybe add a joint in the middle. pull it apart and stash it in the boot?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

simon_C said:


> gonna get that fabric cleaned up good? and have you found a way to stash the hoop away in the car if you wanted to take it out on the go? maybe add a joint in the middle. pull it apart and stash it in the boot?


Fabric on the seat was a little wet from me cleaning it still, so those dark areas are just wet, not stains. They have the typical fading at the top of the back seat.. but i can live with it now... The carpet has some stains/whatever.. but not sure if they will come out.. overall the carpet in this interior is less than perfect.. I may try and hit it up with my steam cleaner if I get time.. but I really am focusing on just getting the car road worthy and skipping some of those details for the time being, too much big stuff to tackle I'm afraid :/


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

good moves. If I didn't have a wife, two kids and three of my own money pitts I'd be down to help for sure.


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> Fabric on the seat was a little wet from me cleaning it still, so those dark areas are just wet, not stains. They have the typical fading at the top of the back seat.. but i can live with it now... The carpet has some stains/whatever.. but not sure if they will come out.. overall the carpet in this interior is less than perfect.. I may try and hit it up with my steam cleaner if I get time.. but I really am focusing on just getting the car road worthy and skipping some of those details for the time being, too much big stuff to tackle I'm afraid :/


I have a green EA< and the interior is SUPER faded:thumbdown:, but i flattened the paint on it so it all kind of fits:thumbup:.

This thread is by far my favorite on here... keep it up:beer::beer:

and now you have me looking for these tails, can only find them in europe... thanks a lot


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

seems like your on a good coarse to make it bro. just remember you will have one of the nicest modded and clean MK1 cabbys I've seen to date in the states.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

A mid-evening update. My buddy Matt Rad came over and lent me a hand getting some interior stuff back together and other little odds and ends ties up. Matts been a stand up dude this entire project, lending hands throughout.. even if he is drunk and rambling half the time :laugh:

So after all of that I decided I was ready for the maiden voyage down the driveway. Had to take it somewhat easy due to the vacuum line for the manual brakes not being hooked up yet.. but still amazing feeling driving this thing for the first time in years. Going to work a bit more tonight on getting some odds and ends tied up and hopefully it makes it to the shop A-OK tomorrow morning. :thumbup:

Shot after the test drive


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## a.sensenig (Mar 21, 2007)

wow dude  

soooooo sick :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks and sounds amazing, Matt. :thumbup:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow ! :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Yesterday the cabby made it's first maiden voyage to my buddy's shop a few miles away. It made the trip ok other than rubbing a hole in the oil pan trying to drive some REALLY BAD back roads on the way to the shop and some minor rubbing on the fender flares at a couple little spots. It sure was loud and fun to rip on with straight header 

After bending and welding up the exhaust, we then wired up the O2 sensor. I left the tip just as the Borla stainless outlet, I'll have to search the web for the right tip later on, but it looks ok for now. I also welded up the worn through area on the pan (it was previously beat up from the car it was in before), and welded a small piece of metal over the repair drain plug bung. That should do for now until I get the time and $$ to buy a r32 oil pump and then shorten the oil pan. 

The exhaust is just right for my tastes, small quiet "blurble" at idle that would only tip off vw fans that there is something out of the oridnary under the hood, and it when you push the loud pedal it screams nicely.. the short ram intake is probably louder than the exhaust itself :laugh:

only other issue is it seems to "bang" into reverse sometimes... clutch is working ok as you can hear the idle drop when in gear, and if you start it in reverse it is just fine.. ok in other gears it seems, so wondering if the reverse synchros are kaput! But I'll deal with it for now.. may try a fluid change first.

I may try and snag the gopro from work this week and do a ride along with her. until then it's all tidying things up and finishing some wiring :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

today I worked on some more interior tidying. I got the upper door trim/vinyl mounted again, the steering column surround, the kneebar, the center console modded, etc. Also swapped out the interior door handle surrounds for chrome ones, it's almost looking like a real car again!



















I got the vacuum hose made up for the power brakes as well, so the majority of the major work (other than the alternator issue) is taken care of in the engine bay.










Took it for a cruise to my buddy's place for a picnic, it was pretty cool being able to drive it and hang out for a bit rather than work on it :laugh:

Tomorrow I am super packed with stuff to do, but hoping to trim the little bit of fender flare rubbing, possibly tackle the alternator issue after getting a replacement to borrow from a local friend, as well as my buddy koty will hopefully find time to come over and get the hood all painted up. The "important" to-do list is getting shorter, but still a lot to do.

Also plan to make up some block off plates for the roll bar openings, just need to get some scrap sheet metal and do a bit of cutting and welding. :thumbup:


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ElBebo (Apr 20, 2004)

*RestOnIT*

:thumbup: Nice Job! :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

can't believe this is the same car i stole the air box off of not so long ago, its come a very long way in a short time.

looks really good man :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

busy day, but not a ton accomplished on the cabby. went to pull it out and the front left tire was flat.. i just topped it off yesterday... obviously a leak somewhere.. need to find that asap :banghead:

made one cover for the top opening, looks "meh" but will do for now.. really need to cut another roll bar off and use a piece of that as the base for the cap... but that will be a project later, will just make the "crude" ones for now and powdercoat them black.

I also got some more of the plugs in the firewall plugged up, touched up some chips in the paint, and some other minor things. Koty also came over and got the bottom of the **** OG hood painted and cleared, but needs to mix more paint to spray the top of the hood. I will just be running it for a short period until I buy a new hood.. but need it so johnny law doesn't bother me when driving. 

So I shot some photos at dusk


----------



## a.sensenig (Mar 21, 2007)

i love the way it looks without that roll bar :thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah looks good without the bitch basket handle but isnt that needed for chassis rigidity in a big way?


----------



## gen2fanatic (Feb 11, 2008)

Totally excited on seeing this at Madness this weekend. Haven't had time to go through the complete build yet, but you have given me much inspiration to get some more done to the Rabbit before the show (still gonna be no where near where I wanted it to be ). Thank you sir, I will come and introduce myself, names Ryan. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thanks guys, I'm pretty much emotionally and physically drained and close to just giving up on making it to the show.. but I think i may just roll it as it is 80% done.. probably will be a douche with no hood.. but my hood more than likely won't be done and if it is.. it is a **** hood with a half assed job to get it one color.. just frustrated overall between the hood issue, the bad alternator and the trans banging into reverse.. I'm over it! :banghead:

But I am going to do my best to pull my skirt up and at least make it there sunday with it. just everyone realize it isn't fully done 

I was able to get some small little things done, got the taillights working and the rear turns, still need to try and make the brake lights work, wire/loom the headlight grounds, etc.


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

If you need an alternator i think i got a spare you can have i just dont know if you would get it in time im out in pittsburgh


----------



## gen2fanatic (Feb 11, 2008)

80% is okay with me :beer:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't wait to see it in person !


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey man, me and a few other are pulling an all nighter friday to work on our cabbys. I know we are probably not too close, but we gotta drive that way(sorta) for mk1 madness. We are planning on driving to the show sat morning. if you need some help friday night/early am, let me know and I can bring 4 extra hands :beer:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

hi Tom :wave: 

add me to the helper list too Matt, esp since I'll probly be there to use your shower anyway


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

DubLuv1 said:


> Hey man, me and a few other are pulling an all nighter friday to work on our cabbys. I know we are probably not too close, but we gotta drive that way(sorta) for mk1 madness. We are planning on driving to the show sat morning. if you need some help friday night/early am, let me know and I can bring 4 extra hands :beer:





eudorrra said:


> hi Tom :wave:
> 
> add me to the helper list too Matt, esp since I'll probly be there to use your shower anyway


Wow thanks everyone, I am having a super bad week and now my caddy probably wont make the show with all of crap thats happened to it in the past 48 hours :/ I keep going back and forth on bagging the show.. but good to hear people are willing to lend a hand!

My buddy Josh got me a pretty good deal on a new Alternator, so I am going to try and get it thrown in tonight if I have the energy/time. May also try and run the grounds for the headlights as well. 










As I've mentioned in other threads, people are welcome to crash on my couch/floor any night this weekend if they are enroute to the show and need a place to stop/rest/whatever. Im probably about 30 minutes from the campgrounds. :thumbup:


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

seriously bro anyone who knows you from tex isn't going to bash you for the car at 80%. just relax for a bit and recharge. I've done that way too many times and it's honestly not worth it. but glad to see your striving bro. seems like it's the time of the year where a lot of us are at a wits end. so I tip my hat to you and keep up the good work, stay strong and for god sakes get some rest! hahahaha

also have a beer :beer:


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

JTItweak said:


> also have a beer :beer:


make that an iced tea


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

Arnold Palmer


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

came out great, i love the wheels and your driveway is wicked long


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Your car is going to look gay with a hood, just sayin'.


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

i have to ask this question. how do you tell a car is gay.i keep hearing this statement and i would like it cleared up for me.

sorry for that saddest but i had to ask


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

More bad luck last night, but all i can do is laugh at this point. put the new alternator in and it was charging, yaaay! then plugged in my fans to the alt and it made the alt stop charging.. seems like the fans are pulling too much amperage through the plug and causing something weird in the alt to happen and kill it.. figures it works A-OK on my caddy with a tiny 60amp ABF alt.. and the 90 and 120amp VR alts can't handle it :banghead:

So my buddy Josh is getting it changed out for me, and I'll try it again tonight. Least I have the process of changing an alternator in a mk1 vr down pretty well at this point :laugh:

We also got the hood painted. It looks like **** since it was so bad to begin with.. but I want it mainly to drive around on the street with.. I may take it off when I get to the show since it looks so bad.. once i recoupe my sanity and funds Ill be buying a brand new hood and respraying it so no weird issues with dents, waves, previous repairs, etc like on every freaking mk1 hood I own right now :banghead:










Lastly I did some light wiring, ran the grounds for the headlights, and not getting any juice to the plug for the lights.. figures, may not have time to troubleshoot it before the show, but ill attend to it later. I also loomed up the OBD Port in the glovebox so I can just open the glovebox and scan it when need be.










Tonight I am going to bust my ass and try and get the alt finally replaced, the fans wired to a switch in the dash or to a universal probe-style fan switch, and try adjusting the clutch pedal throw.. I think that is why it bangs into reverse, i think the clutch isn't fully be compressed since the pedal isn't pushing the pushrod enough... I put a threaded heim joint on the clutch master, and I may need to adjust it better, hoping that's it!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

If you can get to the show under its own power, than I would call it a victory. The short period of time and the amount work that has been done to the Cab is amazing.:thumbup:

Don't get bent about the small stuff; it is the overall package and artists are their own worst critics.


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

dude if you show up in that, you will win best of show. root:beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

der hare said:


> dude if you show up in that, you will win best of show. root:beer:


Thanks dude, but honestly there are some way nicer cars that will be at Madness, so I wouldn't expect it.. but if I can drive it there and back under it's own power, I've won for my own goals :thumbup:

Last night was finally a "good night" in the garage. Got the replacement alternator, installed it and rewired the fans to a spare defroster switch in the dash. Now I have juice and cooling! Woot 

Also made up a quick passenger side cap for the rollbar opening. Not super pumped on how they look.. but for like 15 minutes of work they should look ok once I powdercoat them today at work :thumbup:

I also installed the bracket I made to hold the upper radiator hose in place. Much nicer than having it flop around in the engine bay. Installed the painted hood latch, hoping to mount the **** hood tomorrow so I can at least drive it around without the coppers hassling me. I'll just remove it when I get to the show, I plan to buy a fresh new hood on a week or two, just no time or cash to do so right now 










Also got my "Preserve our Heritage" license plate, I think it fits what we are all trying to do when we tinker with old cars.. oh and it matches the cabby quite nicely too 










Hoping to try and tinker with the clutch pedal throw tonight, tidy up a few more bits, try and rough a front wheel alignment in and whatever else I am forgetting.. I also need to try and put some time in on the caddy to maybe get it fixed for Sunday.. ultimate late night goal is to have the bubble window in the caddy after repairs... here's to hoping! :wave:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

love love love it man!
the new plates look great too!

are those the gates clamps on your coolant hoses? (may have missed it if you mentionned it)
if so how do you like em?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

urogolf said:


> love love love it man!
> the new plates look great too!
> 
> are those the gates clamps on your coolant hoses? (may have missed it if you mentionned it)
> if so how do you like em?


Yea they are Gates heat shrink clamps. A bunch of the hotrod/streetrod guys at work love them and swear by them.. so I figured I'd give them a try. They work mint! Just like oversized shrink tubing for wiring. Crank the heat gun up, shrink them down, then when you do your first heat cycle of the engine that gives them the final heat treatment and they are set. Mine didn't leak at all, even immediately after I started the car. I'd like to experiment with some acetone or something to remove the lettering, but I have a lot more to worry about right now


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

AWESOME!
I gots to do some measurin then...lol


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

urogolf said:


> AWESOME!
> I gots to do some measurin then...lol


They shrink a LOT, and they don't flex much.. so some of the ones I had were the right "size" unshrunk but they didn't give enough to slide them where I needed them. Just a tip so you don't waste cash buying sizes you don't need.

Also, make sure when you set them up that you let the edges of them hang over the end of the hose a decent amount, if you do so, they shrink around the edge of the hose and make a nice rolled edge. I didn't do that quite right on my first one on my upper rad hose and it looks less clean than the others with the rolled edge.

Hope that helps! :thumbup:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

god she looks sexy


----------



## GoFastChickenwing (Jun 26, 2001)

So awesome. Would love to see this at madness.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

those clamps look really nice and clean...except for the lettering. do you think it could be wiped off easily?


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

saddest6day66 said:


> They shrink a LOT, and they don't flex much.. so some of the ones I had were the right "size" unshrunk but they didn't give enough to slide them where I needed them. Just a tip so you don't waste cash buying sizes you don't need.
> 
> Also, make sure when you set them up that you let the edges of them hang over the end of the hose a decent amount, if you do so, they shrink around the edge of the hose and make a nice rolled edge. I didn't do that quite right on my first one on my upper rad hose and it looks less clean than the others with the rolled edge.
> 
> Hope that helps! :thumbup:


absolutely
ive been eyeballin those for a year or so
ur the first person i have talked to that has used em:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

looking good. keep it going!


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

congrats on making it to the show. it looked great.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Big CADDY said:


> congrats on making it to the show. it looked great.


agreed! it looked hella good!:thumbup:


----------



## verger (Sep 8, 2010)

Your car looked absolutely awesome. Outstanding job.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Thanks so much everyone! Making it to the show and hearing all of the positive response really made all of the hard work, late nights, and high amounts of stress all worth it. I still have some bugs to work out and things to fix/assemble yet.. but it was so amazing driving this car again after being apart/parked for a few years!

For anyone that missed Madness, here are a few pics that I've seen thus far. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Looking good, Matt! :thumbup:

The car wasn't half bad either. :heart:


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

Car did look great and it was nice meeting you too you seem like a swell guy


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Hot damn she is looking so good! Love the strut caps too brotha!  

Only criticism I can find- Make the retaining caps a little smaller on the strut caps. This will keep them from looking weird as they hang over the edge of the cap. 

Very impressed! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Hot damn she is looking so good! Love the strut caps too brotha!
> 
> Only criticism I can find- Make the retaining caps a little smaller on the strut caps. This will keep them from looking weird as they hang over the edge of the cap.
> 
> Very impressed! :thumbup::beer:


 thanks. i agree about the top caps, but once they were together I was a bit preoccupied with other things to find the time to cut out another set on the plasma table. but since you've mentioned it a few times now.... I guess I better fix it or I might lose scene points!


----------



## GruntDoc (Oct 1, 2007)

what headlights are those????


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Awesome showing. The Cabriolet gave you "rock-star" status; I didn't even get a chance to shake your hand and tell you what a fantastic job you did with all of the fans surrounding you all day. 

I :heart: the look of no roll bar and rear windows. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 08jettas (Jul 2, 2008)

Car looked great in person . And yeah I didnt get a chance to tell you in person cause you were around so many people all day . Congrats again on a job well done. My mars red rabbit convert looked like hell compared to that ride !


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> ... since you've mentioned it a few times now....


 Sorry.... wasnt sure if you saw it in the "other thread" before it got buried amongst the pics. :laugh: It think your scene points are fully intact either way! :wave:


----------



## Noodleboy (Mar 2, 2006)

loved seeing the car in person and looking forward to seeing the entire project completed. keep up the good work!!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Cleaned out the garage so I can actually walk around the cabby and such last night. Trimmed the fender flares that were rubbing under hard accel and full lock turning, now to reassemble the rest of the random interior and finish some vdo gauge wiring. Planning to get some inspection stickers on it finally on Friday. Most of the stuff I have left is extremely boring, but I'll post here as I keep tidying things up. 

One thing I'm torn on is how to make the shift boot/shifter area look a little better.. I'm considering moving the shift box back a little bit.. or just making a half-assed shift boot to cover the cut-out console. I eventually plan to do a dash swap (polo 3n or lupo).. but it probably wont happen this season with all of the other projects I have going. 

I also am going to try and work on the rollbar a little more to make it "foldable" as well as removable. This way I can actually fold it up and put in my trunk if I need to quickly put it on the car. Stay tuned :wave: 


A couple more neat pics some friends shot


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

it looks so sleek without the roll bar. once again I think you have chosen the perfect wheel for the car. the rounded lips really flow well with the clipper kit. 

nice:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Big CADDY said:


> it looks so sleek without the roll bar. once again I think you have chosen the perfect wheel for the car. the rounded lips really flow well with the clipper kit.
> 
> nice:thumbup:


 Thanks dude, it means a lot coming from you, wish we lived closer together so we could help on each other's projects!


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

where did you get the chrome piece for around the gas cap?? i neeeeeeed it


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

Just read the whole project, outstanding work on this cab, I just love the paint work, reminds me of my 83 Gli in UK. Really do like it without the bar, only seen that done a few times, and yours looks the best I've seen so far. 

I worked on a cab years ago were we removed the bar but we did have to strengthen up the floor, did you have to do any work on the floor? Your time on the bar has really paid off - well done  

On the cab I worked on we managed to cut and do a three part slot system (foldable), which worked out well. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

> where did you get the chrome piece for around the gas cap?? i neeeeeeed it


 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-R...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_856wt_1008


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

ih8erickempf said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/VW-R...rQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_856wt_1008


 thanks man:beer::beer:


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

I was pretty astounded with how the car looked. Ten points to you on the wheel selection


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

waterwagon said:


> Awesome showing. The Cabriolet gave you "rock-star" status; I didn't even get a chance to shake your hand and tell you what a fantastic job you did with all of the fans surrounding you all day.
> 
> I :heart: the look of no roll bar and rear windows. :thumbup::thumbup:


 x2, man! I haven't been on here in ages and was psyched to see it at Madness! Wish my Cabby had been there. Should be moving to it's new home tonight. Moving sucks! :laugh:


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

:thumbup: looks great Matt! Again, nicely played.

Crazy how that color is prob the best for a cab imo. When my father payed through the nose to have his 82 restored he wanted a dark burgandy color. I suggested Andora Red like on the A6 models. I still think it is a great color...


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Awesome build. I happen to like that color as well.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

been tinkering with some other projects lately, but planning to sort out a bunch of the little odds and ends on the car this weekend. 

Took her for a ride to wawa for some later night arnold palmers. such a blast to drive and the exhaust sound is amazing :laugh:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

I may have missed it- What are you doing for turns up front?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> I may have missed it- What are you doing for turns up front?


Amber LED's in the city light positions. I have some enroute as we speak (6 LED bulbs), for now I have the OE bulbs wired up.. they work fine in the daytime, but aren't bright enough/amber so you can't see them over the headlight brightness at night very well (wow run-on sentence  )


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

saddest6day66 said:


> Amber LED's in the city light positions. I have some enroute as we speak (6 LED bulbs), for now I have the OE bulbs wired up.. they work fine in the daytime, but aren't bright enough/amber so you can't see them over the headlight brightness at night very well (wow run-on sentence  )


Very cool! I look forward to seeing the results.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ordered 2 sets from ebay, and got the first today... and man this is def an instance of pay for what you get... they are amber.. but thats about all they have going for them... they are probably dimmer than the OE bulbs 

I may look into the nicer ones next week, they had ones that were angled to put the beam at a 60 or 90 degree, which might help the amber show up with the lights on...


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

i got some from superbrightleds.com
fairly cheap, decent brightness
requires a new electronic flasher

any leds you get unless you get the SMD with lots of SMD leds will be dimmer than a natural 1amp bulb.


and, is your inbox full?
thanks





saddest6day66 said:


> ordered 2 sets from ebay, and got the first today... and man this is def an instance of pay for what you get... they are amber.. but thats about all they have going for them... they are probably dimmer than the OE bulbs
> 
> I may look into the nicer ones next week, they had ones that were angled to put the beam at a 60 or 90 degree, which might help the amber show up with the lights on...


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Sent PM


good news- got the brake lights working yesterday, and washed her. 

Bad news- my fluid line from the brake to clutch master decided to burst a hole and leak half the overflow of fluid out on the floor and down my firewall.. my fault really for using a ****ty used hose on the car.. still learning the lessons of when and where to not cut corners I guess :banghead:
so now I have some spots under the clutch master to touch up and the tedious job of replacing that hose.. always something!


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

not going to lie... didn't read a word of this thread... but dayum, the pictures tell it all.... 

SICK :beer::beer::beer:

sorry if this has been asked matt, but you bringing this to h20?

take care,
nash


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

> Nashty Rabbit
> not going to lie... didn't read a word of this thread... but dayum, the pictures tell it all....
> 
> SICK


 Get back over to your build thread and finish your ultimate mk1 :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Nashty Rabbit said:


> not going to lie... didn't read a word of this thread... but dayum, the pictures tell it all....
> 
> SICK :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> ...


Yea hoping to! Going to finally dial in the alignment tonight. Been slowly buttoning things up.. but I have put a little bit of "hard" mileage around town on her after madness just making sure nothing falls off and such 

Got the expensive brake to clutch master hose installed last week, so it's back in business 

Got a different style of LED city light bulbs, hoping these are a little brighter for night time signaling. :thumbup:


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

ih8erickempf said:


> Get back over to your build thread and finish your ultimate mk1 :laugh:


:laugh: its people like matt and projects like his that make me proud to be a vw enthusiast... 

so needed my fix... :laugh: apologies... 

definitely want to go through this and read once i get some free time.... :beer:



saddest6day66 said:


> Yea hoping to!


:thumbup:

take care,
nash


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

thanks so much Nash, means a lot getting respect from peers :heart:

got a garagefloor alignment done with the tape measure tonight. drives SSSSOOOOO much better now, no crazy axle knocking or vibrations like before. Now on to some minor assembly i have left to do. :thumbup:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Meh... who cares about the alignment... I just want to see the new lights.  :laugh: :wave: :beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

_WCHLVR_ said:


> Meh... who cares about the alignment... I just want to see the new lights.  :laugh: :wave: :beer:


CRAP! I totally forgot about them :banghead: got busy working on my Scirocco project after the alignment and didn't even remember to install. I'll def get them in tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Hand signals > turn signals. 

The car is so sexy that everyone on the road should come to a stop and give you the right of way.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

swapped out the new LED bulbs and even though they have a better light pattern, they are a lighter amber and are actually more dull than the set I have in there. I may bite the bullet and get a set of the more expensive ones and hope they do the job.. but for now they work great during the day when i am normally driving the car. :thumbup:

I also decided since it rains almost every year at H2O, I need to work on setting things up a little bit for when the top is up. Put the top up, installed the latch catches, and cleaned it with fabric cleaner, then remounted the rollbar and put some more adhesive on the black side trim bits on the rollbar. Will let them cure overnight with the painters tape holding them in place. 

heres a pic with the removable rollbar mounted in place and the top up. :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> Also got my "Preserve our Heritage" license plate, I think it fits what we are all trying to do when we tinker with old cars.. oh and it matches the cabby quite nicely too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This pic has to be my favorite the car has the most perfect stance! Those smoked tails look amazing! Any chance you will take this to H20?

what is the spec on the wheels? they look so perfect! a little lip showing on the back! 

you can write a text book on how to do mods on cabbys with this car!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> This pic has to be my favorite the car has the most perfect stance! Those smoked tails look amazing! Any chance you will take this to H20?
> 
> what is the spec on the wheels? they look so perfect! a little lip showing on the back!
> 
> you can write a text book on how to do mods on cabbys with this car!


Ha thanks! I am hoping to bring it down for the week. Working on getting it "bad weather" friendly.. as before.. like mounting all the seals and such back on it to make it mostly water tight in case I get caught in a storm. But otherwise I just need to put some more miles on it to make sure everything is legit. 

wheels are 16x7.5 all around with a an et of 35 or 40 to start with (iirc) 17mm adapters and 17mm spacers in the rear to get them sitting just right with the clipper kit. running 165/45/16 tires.

Thanks again for the kind words! Hoping I can perfect it a little more over the next year or so. Have some other little tricks in mind once I get caught up on some of my other projects. :thumbup:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I've followed this thread from the begining, an it has truly inspired me to keep going on my EA. I've wanted to throw in the towel a few times. Beautiful car man :beer::thumbup: I'm hoping to have mine ready for mk1 madness next year.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

> oldschool eighty8
> I've followed this thread from the begining, an it has truly inspired me to keep going on my EA. I've wanted to throw in the towel a few times. Beautiful car man.


thats funny cause ive watched this and have wanted to throw in the towel with my EA BECAUSE of this car... i kid i kid.... seriously though matt... wtf :laugh:



> I'm hoping to have mine ready for mk1 madness next year


look out, 3 EAs at madness next year?!...


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

ih8erickempf said:


> thats funny cause ive watched this and have wanted to throw in the towel with my EA BECAUSE of this car... i kid i kid.... seriously though matt... wtf :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> look out, 3 EAs at madness next year?!...


Make that 4. I start the bodywork on mine this weekend... hope to have a lot more done by h2o... check it out below


----------



## FLATBLACKMK2 (Oct 10, 2003)

:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Trying to take her for some more drives longer than just down the street to wawa and 20 minutes to work... Drove about 45 minutes or so to the countryside to a little ice cream shop last night. Awesome views and great roads. The exhaust sound going through an oldschool covered bridge is sexual! :heart:

I need to take this in somewhere for a proper alignment, I got it better, but it is still pretty bad and the axles knock around right hand turns and low speeds pretty bad.. quite annoying! :banghead:

Also need to purchase a new hood ASAP and have it sprayed so it is looking pretty much how I want it!

Took a pic at the little ice cream shop in almost the exact same spot years ago before I tore her down.. my how she has changed!

Old





















Last Night


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

ih8erickempf said:


> look out, 3 EAs at madness next year?!...


When and where might that event be? Maybe another can show up, although I'm not in the same class as some of these cars. I just believe in stock goodness.


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

> CajunSpike
> 
> When and where might that event be? Maybe another can show up, although I'm not in the same class as some of these cars. I just believe in stock goodness.


Cajun its the mk1 show in PA before waterfest... kinda a far trip for ya, but in my opinion, its well worth the trip if you want to go to an awesome show... coolest group of people I have ever met at a show... and dont feel bad, the only car you cant be in the same group as is matt's (this car) ... honestly my car was invisible compared to his this year :laugh: although matt was a very chill dude so I dont mind being second fiddle to him and his beast :thumbup:


----------



## VeeDubDriver1990 (Jul 19, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> Last Night


Nice :beer: Something I wish I could accomplish with at least one of my cars


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Little update, been driving her around on short afternoon/evening trips and she is running well. Had a brand new driveshaft/cv boot pull out from the mounting plate on the inner cv and spit all the grease out/wreck the cv so now she is down waiting for me to replace the drivers side axle. :banghead:

I am planning to install the new set of wheel bearings I have sitting for the car before H2O, purchase a chipped ECU from a friend with the "race" file chip so it no longer looks for the emissions and rear O2 sensor, and has a slightly more aggressive fuel/spark curve. Should make it even more fun to drive! 

Mainly just need to do these little jobs and put some more miles on her so I feel comfortable in my 3.5 hour drive to OCMD for H2O. Can't wait to see all of my friends from around the country and hear opinions/input on the car and the next stages for it :wave:

Pic for everyone from when I drove it to work last week


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Well done for sure.
Hope to see it in person someday. :thumbup:


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

This is my favorite car right now and I havent even seen it yet.


----------



## pascualito05 (Aug 5, 2011)

My man, you did a hell of a job, you awesome,keep up the good work( VW RULES)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> On to pics. Excited to detail the drivetrain and drop it into the shiny bay.




Spraying like this, dont you get a Huge amount of dust in the paint ???


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

redzone98 said:


> Spraying like this, dont you get a Huge amount of dust in the paint ???



Not to speak for the OP but not if you wet the floor to keep the dust down and use an exhaust fan as necessary.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

redzone98 said:


> Spraying like this, dont you get a Huge amount of dust in the paint ???


Some, but livable. sweep and wet the floors and spend as little time in the "booth" as possible. We sprayed the exterior outside. It is a home-job.. so there are imperfections.. but doing a car from start to finish all in my garage and it turning out 95% is much better to me than spending 4k on bodywork and paint and the car is still just a watercooled VW... would be different if I was building a concourse Porsche or something... 

Just having fun building cars on a low budget and all DIY is all :wave:


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Looooove it! I wasn't sure about the no-roll bar but heck what can I say? It looks clean, just right to me. Thanks for the uber-inspiring thread. :beer:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> Some, but livable. sweep and wet the floors and spend as little time in the "booth" as possible. We sprayed the exterior outside. It is a home-job.. so there are imperfections.. but doing a car from start to finish all in my garage and it turning out 95% is much better to me than spending 4k on bodywork and paint and the car is still just a watercooled VW... would be different if I was building a concourse Porsche or something...
> 
> Just having fun building cars on a low budget and all DIY is all :wave:


Yea, man its totally cool. Im trying to do the same, but im paranoid about spraying the paint and making it look like crap.

Wetting the Floors, never though of that, maybe ill look into it when i spray my car, which is in a few weeks. Thanks for being honest and not thinking that im attacking or insulting... which is common around here.

PS, how did you prep for paint, My engine bay is a greasy mess, even after powerwashing i still have pockets of funk. What did you?


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

redzone98 said:


> Yea, man its totally cool. Im trying to do the same, but im paranoid about spraying the paint and making it look like crap.
> 
> Wetting the Floors, never though of that, maybe ill look into it when i spray my car, which is in a few weeks. Thanks for being honest and not thinking that im attacking or insulting... which is common around here.
> 
> PS, how did you prep for paint, My engine bay is a greasy mess, even after powerwashing i still have pockets of funk. What did you?


take a scotch brite pad and scrub it by hand, i like to use prep solvant, works really well. even scrub it with simple green, just take your time


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

thanks for the Help! if it comes out 1/2 as good as your job, ill be stoked !:beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

power washer and "purple power" will do the trick. oh and maybe a few plastic bristle brushes. 


We spray the body of my stuff outside, my garage is pretty dusty.. so it's better on a nice clear, non windy day to do it out in the open. Again, not perfect, but works well. Good luck!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Back from Edition 38 in England and have a fresh kick-in-the-ass to do something different seat-wise. Looking for a cheap set of beat up front recaros to hopefully get to an upholsterer ASAP. More to come! eace:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

did you get a chance to do a new driveshaft/cv?

are the bolts the same on a VR driveshaft as a 4 cyl 02A?

cant wait to see this at OCMD!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> did you get a chance to do a new driveshaft/cv?
> 
> are the bolts the same on a VR driveshaft as a 4 cyl 02A?
> 
> cant wait to see this at OCMD!


yea i replaced the drivers axle and shortened it to alleviate the knocking from being so low. But then the wheel bearing decided it wanted to go to **** and squeak so i am putting new wheel bearings in the front this week :banghead:

100mm driveshafts bolt right up to an O2A :thumbup:


thanks hopefully i get it all sorted to bring to the OCMD!


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

What would you recommend after I strip my car down to straight metal to prep it for paint and prevent rust?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Hypa-R 1.8t said:


> What would you recommend after I strip my car down to straight metal to prep it for paint and prevent rust?


First question is: why are you stripping it to bare metal? The factory primer/etch coating is pretty dang good on your OE body panels. Most times if the metal is pretty straight and rust-free, you shouldn't have to strip it to bare metal unless you have an area that is damaged or needs rust repair/metal work.

If you are doing bare metal, then it is a good idea to spray the body with an epoxy primer first to seal the metal, then a high build or urethane primer on top, followed by lots of block sanding, more primer, and top coat/clear.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## joseph052188 (Nov 10, 2007)

WOw awesome build this will help me out on mine in the future.


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> First question is: why are you stripping it to bare metal? The factory primer/etch coating is pretty dang good on your OE body panels. Most times if the metal is pretty straight and rust-free, you shouldn't have to strip it to bare metal unless you have an area that is damaged or needs rust repair/metal work.
> 
> If you are doing bare metal, then it is a good idea to spray the body with an epoxy primer first to seal the metal, then a high build or urethane primer on top, followed by lots of block sanding, more primer, and top coat/clear.
> 
> Hope that helps :thumbup:


only the engine bay and bad are going to bare metal and not of the them. I have some rust spots and spots I need to weld up.


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Bringin her down to Dubs on the Boards this weekend?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

DubLuv1 said:


> Bringin her down to Dubs on the Boards this weekend?


Don't even know what that is.....

but no, I have so much work to catch up on from being away for Edition 38 last weekend. Need to fix some odds and ends to make the journey to H2O safely and less stressful :thumbup:


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

honeslt can't wait to see this car at H20 bro! no offense but I'll admit it now I'm sorry if I pick your brain for a bit with what I'm doing with my cabby. but as always man most tasteful mk1 cabby build to date in my heart.:beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

JTItweak said:


> honeslt can't wait to see this car at H20 bro! no offense but I'll admit it now I'm sorry if I pick your brain for a bit with what I'm doing with my cabby. but as always man most tasteful mk1 cabby build to date in my heart.:beer:


Thanks man, It definitely needs some things touched up here and there.. it is definitely a work in progress still. I am happy to chat cars, and share ideas, feel free to say hello :wave:

I probably am not hitting the actual show. The actual H2O event is kind of a let-down/bummer/cluster**** anymore, I usually head home during the show to beat the traffic and get home at a decent hour. If you want to catch me/the car, definitely hit the OCMD H2O Mk1 GTG Saturday the 24th around 2PM. PM me if you need info on the location. :thumbup:

Oh and I see in your sig you do custom interior work... i just so happened to be looking for someone to take on some retrim ideas i have for the interior in this car.... so we should def chat! 


Last night I finally got around to removing the oil pan and welding up a pin hole it had in it from my first trip in it.. I had repaired it before quickly, but it had a small pin hole that would leave a small puddle on the garage floor each time I parked it.. got annoyed and took care of the job last night, took her for a test drive, and all seems well. I also had my friend that works at a dealer order me an OE new hood for the car. Planning to pick it up Saturday morning and hopefully squirt some color on it Saturday afternoon. It will be nice to have a straight/non f-ed hood on it for once! Otherwise, I am just going to be doing some detailing of the car tying up any loose ends I haven't done yet, and hopefully driving it a bunch this weekend to get some more miles on her before the 3.5 hour drive to OCMD. :wave:


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

wilol do bro. I'm leaving thursday to go down and traveling with a guy who's going to the mk1 gtg.. of coarse my cabby isn't done yet but we'll deff have a chat.. and yea this show isn't my thing either it's my one nice vacation I take a year. but I'll see ya there :beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Looking into getting a new reproduction carpet for my car. Have heard some decent things about stockinteriors.com . The nice thing is that they send free carpet samples for you to match up. Got mine in today after ordering only like 2 days ago.:thumbup:

2 of the 4 look quite close, I'll take a look tonight to match up which I am going with, I am going to be focusing on making the interior much nicer for next year.. right now it is subpar with the rest of the car


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

I got a sample pack from them too. Good company. Ive heard their product is nice. I vote for a darker shade for your car :thumbup:


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

DubLuv1 said:


> I vote for a darker shade for your car :thumbup:


x2 The darker it is the less you have to concern yourself with it getting stains.


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

Top left seems like the best bet


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Im trying to match the OE carpet color rather than worry about stains and such.. the little it gets driven I shouldn't have to worry about it getting worn/dirty 

The top right is pretty much an exact match for the original carpet, going to probably order that when I get back from H2O :thumbup:

Tonight I spent the time to get the power window regulators adjusted correctly so the windows go up and down much smoother. Hoping to find a temporary way to easily slide the rear windows in and out in case I get caught in the rain during H2O.


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

personally go with the top right one. the little bit of darker color will hide stain and dirt in the long run.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

and dont forget to account for fading of the original carpet over time. it was probably that darker color to start with


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

simon_C said:


> and dont forget to account for fading of the original carpet over time. it was probably that darker color to start with


Good point. Under the center console is usually the best to match to IMO.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got my new hood today. Quick shot the bottom side in between rain.. not pumped on how it came out.. but it's just the underside. hoping for better luck with the top portion tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Hood is painted, wet sanded, and buffed thanks to my buddy Koty... we had to hurry it so it has some dirt/bugs in it that I'm not pumped on.. but at least this one is glass straight.

Also got the back windows mounted so the top can close and be sorta water tight..


But now I am fighting a random cylinder 4 misfire.. came up on Saturday and thought I fixed it by replacing the spark plug wire Sunday.. but when I went to start it last night it is back 

Going to try and throw a new plug in there and maybe another wire and see what happens.. but I have a sneaky suspicion the brand new coilpack from Pepboys is already f-ed... either way if it isn't sorted by tomorrow evening the car is staying home.. so drained, stressed, and bummed out how it can be fine for months and now just suddenly the issue pops up. Worst case I'll tuck it away for the winter and keep tinkering to make it better for next year. :screwy:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

Calling dibs for fresh ball prints on the hood.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Will have to come by my house to do that Tom, with my recent misfire issues, the car not 100% being done how I want, and this horrible ****-tastic weather they are calling for.. I'm leaving the old cars at home for the first year in like 10 years at H2O. Not worth the stress and hassle :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

wow. I just checked the weather. jeeze. may as well drive the MK5 down. I'm not into the stress either plus I missed registration for the show anyways. I figured "registeration closes Sept 18th" meant midnight not 5PM.

Oh well. I'll just skip the show.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)




----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


>


Boom goes the dynomite !


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

still looking great bro!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

going to be ordering the new carpet for her this week, Hoping I can find someone to do the retrim of the interior here soon, itching to take the interior up a notch in this car  

Dodging rain clouds, took her out this past weekend for a little fall gtg/swap meet held by a local aircooled club. Some shots from friends below. cheers 

-Matt


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

amazing photos!


----------



## _WCHLVR_ (Dec 7, 2010)

Looks really good brotha. The profile shots leave me speachless. 

Any issues with hot air with the air filter down there? I love the stealthiness. :heart:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Thanks guys! I hope I can continue to improve upon the car over the next year, but I'm enjoying having a shiny Mk1 that runs well for once! 


Terry- The "hot air" intake def has a negative effect during the hot months.. I have been trying to think of ways to keep it equally as stealthy, but remove it from the harsh temps.. playing with the idea of putting it through the raintray and building a cover to block it from any slight chance i'd have to drive it in the rain.. but still on the fence with how it'd look... alternatively, I plan to do a stealth little Non-IC turbo setup on it here shortly.. so I was hesitant to make any cuts if the plans would change... who knows with me... could get a bug up my ass tomorrow and turbo it in a week.. im a weirdo like that :laugh:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

If your ash tray is where your center vent goes, what goes where the ashtray belongs? also awesome radio....


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ih8erickempf said:


> If your ash tray is where your center vent goes, what goes where the ashtray belongs? also awesome radio....


 That ashtray is OE for non-a/c cars. I got that particular one in Germany.. it was from an extremely base model mk1 as it had no cig lighter cut out in the ashtray. Some Mk1 jettas in the U.S. got this ashtray as well as some early cabriolets. Currently I have 2 ashtrays since my car also has them one in the kneebar. The center vent in my dash was trashed and since the car has no blower motor, I figured that would fit the space, and look better than cracked/damaged center vent. Planning to do a dash swap this winter/next spring, so I'll think things out a bit better when doing that


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks amazing. 
Definitely the best cabby seen in a long time. 
And thank God, doesnt have ZZZzzzz/redundant mesh wheels. :laugh: :thumbup: 

What dash swap you planning on?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Looks amazing.
> Definitely the best cabby seen in a long time.
> And thank God, doesnt have ZZZzzzz/redundant mesh wheels. :laugh: :thumbup:
> 
> What dash swap you planning on?


 Thanks dude! Yea I def am not into having the same wheels as everyone else! 

been playing with all sort of ideas on dash swaps.. need something different and stand-out ish.. thinking somethng sorta-modern to match the "new-school" mk1 feel it has with the clipper kit, bigger wheels, modern engine, etc. 6n polo, Lupo, and similar skoda dashes have crossed my mind lately... I am 100% open for ideas.. as this is one of the few times where I don't have a clear vision of exactly what I want with this car


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

The Lupo dash is definitely a lot more appealing than the 6n polo dash. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> The Lupo dash is definitely a lot more appealing than the 6n polo dash. :thumbup:


 thinking the same.. kinda is like a mini-tt dash...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> thinking the same.. kinda is like a mini-tt dash...


 I thought the same thing. 

You got a tach working in your car now?


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Neat. My VR cabby has the early ashtray* in that same location. I had to cut the blower outlet to get it in there as the car was AC / has the larger box. 


* mine it's the less-rare NA version with the 12v outlet in there, swapped to a red-illuminating item to match the rest of the lighting.


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

With all the VR mk1s popping up lately, we'll need our own forum on here pretty soon.  :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> I thought the same thing.
> 
> You got a tach working in your car now?


 nah still riding dirty :laugh: 

figure I'll sort that all out when I do the dash swap.. might be a lot easier with a newer gauge cluster that can read the VR signal (aka I'm taking the easy way out :laugh: )


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> might be a lot easier with a newer gauge cluster that can read the VR signal


 Unfortunately not... unless the tach you use if from a VR. Otherwise, being newer wont help. :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Unfortunately not... unless the tach you use if from a VR. Otherwise, being newer wont help. :laugh:


 hmm was thinking it needs something with an electronic tach signal vs. a mechanical.. meh not too bothered anyways.. ill shift when the engine stops making power.. thats about the correct rpm :laugh:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> Looks amazing.
> Definitely the best cabby seen in a long time.
> And thank God, doesnt have ZZZzzzz/redundant mesh wheels. :laugh: :thumbup:
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

Big CADDY said:


> Hey, I represent that remark.


 Admitting is the first step.  :thumbup:


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice project


----------



## KL-EEN 1 (Sep 16, 2010)

Looks really good Matt. :thumbup:


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


>


Did you block off the colant port in the back of the head?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Bolster Material samples came in today :heart:

Can't wait to get some seat re-wrappage done and get the interior up-to-snuff


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Watching this thread for sure!


----------



## nova7176 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just got a 92 Cabby from a friend, I think I feel inspired.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

Sick build. Took me 2 days to read, well worth every minute :thumbup: Looking forward to seeing the interior.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

amazing! but you know i :heart: this cabby!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> Thanks dude! Yea I def am not into having the same wheels as everyone else!
> 
> been playing with all sort of ideas on dash swaps.. need something different and stand-out ish.. thinking somethng sorta-modern to match the "new-school" mk1 feel it has with the clipper kit, bigger wheels, modern engine, etc. 6n polo, Lupo, and similar skoda dashes have crossed my mind lately... I am 100% open for ideas.. as this is one of the few times where I don't have a clear vision of exactly what I want with this car


can i suggest

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFowcldPat8&feature=BFp&list=PLE66885F8F92456B5

if you go 1:15 into the video (obviously a LHD of this?) its definitely something crazy!


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Can't wait to see how the interior comes out. I'm a lonnng ways away from worrying about that with my EA, I'm hesitant to change the limited edition seats out, but I can't leave them the way they are after putting so much time and effort into the exterior of the car


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> can i suggest
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFowcldPat8&feature=BFp&list=PLE66885F8F92456B5
> 
> if you go 1:15 into the video (obviously a LHD of this?) its definitely something crazy!


Thats a Polo 6N dash.. one of the ones I've been thinking of doing.. but my buddy here locally did it a couple years ago.. so I'm hesitant to "copy" him, but isn't 100% out of the question. :thumbup:


Finally found a matching vinyl/leather to do the bolsters of the seats in. I have something in the works to keep the EA logo integrated into the bolsters like they were before (but on the leather). Hoping it all works out as I have envisioned opcorn:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

> Finally found a matching vinyl/leather to do the bolsters of the seats in. I have something in the works to keep the EA logo integrated into the bolsters like they were before (but on the leather). Hoping it all works out as I have envisioned


I swear you have my brain tapped and are stealing all of my ideas and doing them before i get around to it!!! now i have to 1 up you and put in the interior from a 2009 Carlsson Aigner CK65 RS Eau Rouge... step 1 win the lottery :laugh:


----------



## TornadoRed24v (Mar 6, 2010)

AMAZING!! gives me so much inspiration to give a cabriolet i just pick up a transformation just like this one! :beer:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

oh HAI!:wave: have any bumper overriders fs?


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MissHood said:


> oh HAI!:wave: have any bumper overriders fs?


She's alive!! :wave:


----------



## antprdgm (Sep 29, 2011)

I re-activated my account just to post this - thought it may be useful in getting your tach working:

http://www.momentummotorparts.com/store/electronics.asp


----------



## antprdgm (Sep 29, 2011)

ih8erickempf said:


> I swear you have my brain tapped and are stealing all of my ideas and doing them before i get around to it!!! now i have to 1 up you and put in the interior from a 2009 Carlsson Aigner CK65 RS Eau Rouge... step 1 win the lottery :laugh:


That's pretty sumptuous... I think it would have me seeing red, though....


----------



## vdubzQC (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow very nice cabbie :heart:


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Every time I think I have seen all of your work, another build thread pops out of no where....can't believe I missed this! Amazing work as usual :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

jeeze i just finally after reading through this thread through a week of breaks and lunches got to the end. just have to say youve got an amazing cab and have given me many many good ideas to do in my 89 wolfie. i have a 12 valve coming from a 96 passat i used to own and seeing this build just made me 17489362894632891x more ambitious about doing the swap....thanks for all the great info dude


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Thanks for the kind words all! I am meeting up with Tim of KDI Customs this weekend to drop off a pile of EA interior, and a pair of recaro front seats. We have some pretty neat ideas worked out, and if it all comes together as envisioned.. should really transform the interior of the car from the weathered original seats in it previously. Stay tuned! :wave:


----------



## GR8FL DAD (May 9, 2010)

What does kdi charge for a new top? I am picking up a 93 and the top is pretty well toast. Just wondering what kind of number I am looking at. I Ed thinking of trying it myself, but time is an issue. I'd rather just get it taken care of!


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

i always wanted to take the horseshoe material and have that replace the striped insert and just have the seats rewrapped in maroon leather... too bad money is tight for me currently... hopefully you are doing something along these lines


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> Thanks for the kind words all! I am meeting up with Tim of KDI Customs this weekend to drop off a pile of EA interior, and a pair of recaro front seats. We have some pretty neat ideas worked out, and if it all comes together as envisioned.. should really transform the interior of the car from the weathered original seats in it previously. Stay tuned! :wave:


 :heart: 

i can't wait to see this!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Just a small teaser for those still following. Tim and his lady at KDI have been going above and beyond thus far. Can't wait to see how they come out opcorn:


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

looking good, by far the nicest cabby I seen in a looong time


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

*keep it up*

this is by far one of my favorite threads, and you are making me want to push myself harder on my own EA:beer:...


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

GR8FL DAD said:


> What does kdi charge for a new top? I am picking up a 93 and the top is pretty well toast. Just wondering what kind of number I am looking at. I Ed thinking of trying it myself, but time is an issue. I'd rather just get it taken care of!


I was able to find a burgundy vinyl top(i know its not canvas) for about $200 from topsonline.com.
heard from somebody else they can do the canvas for about $350.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Yeah, I got the German canvas for $395 and then it's about $450 to have a shop put it on with new cables. (cheapest prices I have found so far. Well, in this area anyway.)


----------



## ikonwun (Oct 26, 2002)

*wow*

now i really want to cut my roll bar out thanks... 

any break down picks of the front strut mounts.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Small update. To further keep an OEM+ feel to the engine bay. I decided to raise a set of OE early Mk1 front strut mounts. I plan to powder coat these ones black, as I think the silver on the other set made them stand out too much and took from the rest of the bay. Pics of the process below. 
























































Also had some drama with the interior.. but I think we are back on track.. really hoping to have this out at some spring/early summer events!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't wait to see it at Madness, this year! :thumbup:


----------



## Ste_Unphased (Apr 4, 2012)

Loving the build, thanks for such details in doing the welding work etc

What did you use to cut the rollbar off? any tips on doing this? you only get one shot at it!


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

thats a rad build man cant wait to see the car finished :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

man between this car and the vr5 rabbit, madness is gonna be nuts this year


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

sweet build:thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

KnuckleUp2 said:


> thats a rad build man cant wait to see the car finished :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


 Thanks, but these types of builds are never truly "finished"  I already have a long list of things I'd like to do to improve on this car this year if I can get the time. Then of course always the thoughts of making it faster cross my mind from time to time :screwy: 



simon_C said:


> man between this car and the vr5 rabbit, madness is gonna be nuts this year


 There should be plenty of other cars at the show that will be top notch..gets better each year! I'm just happy if my junk all makes it there.. might have 3 cars there this year if they all hold together :laugh: 



LOVINandDUBBIN said:


> sweet build:thumbup:


 Thanks! 




I went to storage over the holiday weekend and uncovered the car to start it up for the first time in 3-4 months and it fired right up with a touch of the key. Gotta love modern EFI  

Still waiting on my interior from KDI, have a deadline for the end of this month to get some photos snapped of it, hoping it all comes together by then! opcorn:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

saddest6day66 said:


> Thanks, but these types of builds are never truly "finished"  I already have a long list of things I'd like to do to improve on this car this year if I can get the time. Then of course always the thoughts of making it faster cross my mind from time to time :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ya i know exactly what you mean i guess i meant i just cant wait to see more lol keep up the good work :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

saddest6day66 said:


> might have 3 cars there this year if they all hold together :laugh:


 was disappointed i didn't get to see this car last year so really do hope you are able to bring this up to madness. love the vr swallowtail build, but something about this one gives me such naughty thoughts! 

oh.... and will be nice to see you too.... :laugh::wave: 

take care, 
nash


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Nashty Rabbit said:


> was disappointed i didn't get to see this car last year so really do hope you are able to bring this up to madness. love the vr swallowtail build, but something about this one gives me such naughty thoughts!
> 
> oh.... and will be nice to see you too.... :laugh::wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

not going to happen . too many people want to chat with you.


----------



## Ste_Unphased (Apr 4, 2012)

how did you make the windows go down all the way, my cabbys stripped down at the moment and im currently trying to figure it out, im thinking cutting into the rear arches and adding a channel? but wont that give clearence issues with the rear wheels if its low?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Interior spy photos for my friends on vortex. Hoping to install the carpet and seats real soon. I miss driving this car! :heart:


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

oh god that looks nice


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

as if i couldnt hate you any more you go and do this :beer: seriously though those rear seats are gorgeous


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

Those seats turned out great. They look nice and comfy. :thumbup:


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow, great idea with the recaros. Thats how it should have looked from the factory from VW. nicely played. Your attention for detail is spot on.


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow :heart:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Mounted up the new carpet last night with the help from ************** extraordinaire Matt Rad. After some fiddling we got it fitting decent. I need to do a little more trimming, but it is waaayy better than the original worn carpet. 










Tomorrow I am picking up the seats from Tim at KDI Interiors. From the pics they came out awesome, I can't wait to fit them into the car! 











I have a long list of items I want to sort on this car, I never did fully button everything up... now that it is back home I can pick away at those nagging bits. More to come :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

seats came out super sweet


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

that is like the epitome on an OEM plus interior


----------



## 87CabrioSK (May 27, 2010)

Wow! Looks perfect. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart:


----------



## Tjorven (Mar 26, 2011)

Chique verry Chique


----------



## MattRad (Feb 14, 2007)

:thumbup: MMMM fresh carpet!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Met with Tim from KDI Interiors today and got the new interior. I then reassembled the seat brackets and bolted everything back in. Along the way I had Tim retrim the OE armrests with the matching vinyl on the bolsters to tie the doorcards in with the seats. I think it all came together pretty well and Tim and co. were great to deal with, I'd highly recommend them for any interior work you may need. I just need to decide what I want to do for the center console/dash... still considering tackling a dash swap.. but not sure yet.. It has been raining all day sorry for the bad garage shots!


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks amazing! now all you need is a A Pillar seal


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

hyperlightboards48 said:


> Looks amazing! now all you need is a A Pillar seal


 My buddy Tom sent me one, I just need to install it this week. Still lots to do on the car :thumbup:


----------



## hyperlightboards48 (Nov 30, 2010)

I need to do one myself. What do you use for glue in there? Its some mystery tar stuff in mine.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Matt, it was a pleasure doing business with you. The seats look even better in the car!! I have been following your build for a while now and Im proud to say I had a part in it. Again, thanks for the props.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> Matt, it was a pleasure doing business with you. The seats look even better in the car!! I have been following your build for a while now and Im proud to say I had a part in it. Again, thanks for the props.


 Can you make customize side bolsters? I have a set of sport plaids for my MK3 that I want to juice up a little bit. 

Matt. This car kicks ass.


----------



## Chris16vRocco (Apr 30, 2006)

Looks amazing. 

:heart:


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

looking good .


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

matt why didnt you throw the porsche handles you were selling on this guy?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ih8erickempf said:


> matt why didnt you throw the porsche handles you were selling on this guy?


 Not much into door handles that scream "Porsche"... I actually been looking around for a set of smooth-face repro handles like the 944 logo handles.. but they are usually quite pricey. :thumbup:


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

Do you still have those handles? Can you pm me a price an picture?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> Do you still have those handles? Can you pm me a price an picture?


 sold them ages ago sorry.


----------



## benjaminobscene (Aug 24, 2008)

ready for summer


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

:what: this interior has forced me to re-think things a bit... damn you lol. 

KDI killed this though... I might have to do something similar for my Green EA now...


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks absolutely stunning.:thumbup:


----------



## der hare (Oct 27, 2001)

Fuggin killed it dude. :thumbup:


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

looks great. 

perfect


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Powdered up a set of raised OE early strut mounts I made for this car. I think these will be less eye catching and blend in much better than current set. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Mounted up the freshly powder coated raised strut mounts today. They look much better and blend into the bay like I was hoping. Found out that mk4 strut mounts are a perfect fit into the OE housings, just used the split OE Mk2 mount nut under the top plate then used a normal not on top. Perfect integration of multiple platforms of Golfs :thumbup: 











I still have loads of little things to change/detail in the bay to make everything flow together better. These little jobs are pretty satisfying!:wave:


----------



## Emilio Estevez (Feb 8, 2011)

agreed the black mounts are way better than the silver ones, the silver mounts were probably the worst part of the car haha, and they weren't even that bad mad props duder


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Emilio Estevez said:


> agreed the black mounts are way better than the silver ones, the silver mounts were probably the worst part of the car haha, and they weren't even that bad mad props duder


 Yea I got more into making them as a cool part alone I forgot to think of how they would flow in the bay. I will say the powdercoating on them held up damn good though! 

I need to do similar things with the intake tube and some other small things in the bay to make them function better and look better. The car was kinda thrown together for Madness last year and got burnt out on all the small details, now after it sitting in storage for the winter, I'm much more driven to take on these small tedious-type jobs :thumbup: 

Next I'm gonna pull the stereo out and see what I have cooking for making the head unit and speakers all work. Would be nice to have a working radio to listen to when I'm not admiring the exhaust note


----------



## a.sensenig (Mar 21, 2007)

everything looks great man :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deathhare. (Apr 1, 2008)

saddest6day66 said:


> Mounted up the freshly powder coated raised strut mounts today. They look much better and blend into the bay like I was hoping. Found out that mk4 strut mounts are a perfect fit into the OE housings, just used the split OE Mk2 mount nut under the top plate then used a normal not on top. Perfect integration of multiple platforms of Golfs :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This bay is stunning. :thumbup: 
Probably the best seen in ages and I dont expect anything better to come anytime in the near future.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

deathhare. said:


> This bay is stunning. :thumbup:
> Probably the best seen in ages and I dont expect anything better to come anytime in the near future.


 Thanks Shan! It's definitely not perfect.. some things I wish I smoothed better and such.. but one of my main goals when building this car was to make a "smooth/cleaned" bay that still looked functional :thumbup:


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

not only is it smooth and functional but you kept the raintray. just keep doing it.


----------



## Shaggy (Jan 20, 2000)

I forgot about this build for a minute.  Everything is looking amazing. Can't believe how much the fresh interior just changes up the entire look. :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Small changes here and there happening. Mainly just trying to cleanup some things I half assed, rushed, or never finished when I was rushing to get it to madness. I finally got the upper window frame/top seal glued in place that I got from Big Caddy Tom. So happy to have a nice one of those back on. 

Lately I've also been trying to drive it at least once a week/weekend to get some more miles on it.. what good is a car that never leaves the garage!  











The other day I finally sent off my NOS hood to a local buddy/hotrod shop to respray. My friend and I hurried to respray it before H2O last year and it didn't come out well at all and I knew it would bother me forever.. so I put it away and just now got the itch to get it fixed and done right. I may be taking the car back in to these guys to respray the rear quarters on the car as I'm not too happy with them either.. the car has surpassed the "driveway" paint job quality my friend and I could do.. so I may divert some of the paint work to my buddys at Denny's Corvettes and Restos 


I also had a little BBQ at my place recently and pulled all of my junk out and invited any other locals to come by with theirs. It was a great time and I hope to do it again later this summer. Here a few snaps a buddy took of the cars 






































That's it for updates. I hope to have the car at Cult Classic late June.. it'll be tight to get all I want done since I get back from Europe the week before the show.. but I definitely am excited to hit a few shows including Cult Classic, Mk1 Madness and hopefully H2O in the car and get to chat with anyone that has followed, talked **** or supported the build along the way :wave:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

just a question, can you still put the top up without the rollbar in there? you know, for those surprise summer rains?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

simon_C said:


> just a question, can you still put the top up without the rollbar in there? you know, for those surprise summer rains?


 Yep the top can go up without it, just the rollbar doubles as the window tracks/seals for the windows.. so it wouldn't be much help with the top up and the back of the front window and front of the rear windows didn't seal  

I bring the rollbar with me if I am ever traveling far and the weather is iffy, but one of my goals this summer is to make the rollbar foldable or make a way to easily split it into multiple pieces so I can have it with me all the time. Also on the long-term list is designing new window regulator mechanisms for the rear window so they can remain in their tracks AND fully hideaway when rolled down. Right now I just slide them in and out of the car if I ever want to seal it up completely. :thumbup:


----------



## ih8erickempf (Apr 23, 2004)

i cant wait to see those seats in person at madness, they look amazing in the pics.... :thumbup: just do me a favor and dont park next to me again this year at madness... all i heard was "o look another EA.... but that _other one_ was way nicer" :laugh:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Still my favorite. :thumbup:


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

oo roll bar delete, didnt notice before.:thumbup: i love it. may steal your idea


----------



## Tag-Along (Apr 23, 2009)

ih8erickempf said:


> i cant wait to see those seats in person at madness, they look amazing in the pics.... :thumbup: just do me a favor and dont park next to me again this year at madness... all i heard was "o look another EA.... but that _other one_ was way nicer" :laugh:


 Glad to see those seats being displayed. Now I just need to see them in the car in person. Saw these things as they were being made  KDI always does a great job :beer:


----------



## inlovewithavdubengine (Sep 1, 2011)

Gorgeous cabrio! I like the stripped-down aesthetic: no rollbar and no battery?


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

inlovewithavdubengine said:


> Gorgeous cabrio! I like the stripped-down aesthetic: no rollbar and no battery?


 CABRIOLET!!!!!!! not cabrio


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

ih8erickempf said:


> i cant wait to see those seats in person at madness, they look amazing in the pics.... :thumbup: just do me a favor and dont park next to me again this year at madness... all i heard was "o look another EA.... but that _other one_ was way nicer" :laugh:


 i had the same problem at dustoff there were like only 2 mk1 cabriolets in the convertible section and the kid with the other one (which was also red with a clipper kit )parked right next to me so i got the o look another one and walked away hahaha


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

KnuckleUp2 said:


> i had the same problem at dustoff there were like only 2 mk1 cabriolets in the convertible section and the kid with the other one (which was also red with a clipper kit )parked right next to me so i got the o look another one and walked away hahaha


 That car belongs to a friend of mine. Yours looked good too:beer:


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

Your workmanship is supreme and the finished product is stunning. I have been a watcher from way back and just have a few questions for you. Although I have no intention of removing the rollbar I am curious if you have noticed any increase in chassis flex by having removed yours.
Something I would like to copy however is the rear window dissappearing trick. I have reread several times and do not see any detail on how you achieved this-would you mind elaborating on how this was done?
Thanks, and again-Awesome!


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

oldschool eighty8 said:


> That car belongs to a friend of mine. Yours looked good too:beer:


hahaha thanks


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

I've lately been fixing some more odds and ends I never got around to on the car. It has been tough since this thing is so much fun to drive, I'd rather spend my spare time cruising back roads with it, than fixing little odds and ends  

Since I mounted my shifter on top of the tunnel I had to cut my console to fit around the shifter box and it always looked unfinished and half-assed... so recently one of the guys at work and I brainstormed and made a shifter surround box to fit around the shifter box, but fit snugly into the OE console. I currently have it away with Tim at KDI Interiors rewrapping it in black vinyl and making me a shift boot to match the seats he recovered for me. I think this will really bring the interior together! 




















On bad news.. I had a freak hit on the oil pan last week and it dented the pan and sheared the bottom of the oil pump off... :banghead: luckily I was only a few miles from home and I had a spare pan and pump sitting around. Doesn't matter how nice you make a VW, you still have to be willing to do roadside/parking lot repairs sometimes :laugh: 

I have a MKV R32 oil pump and pan on order that will be a bit shorter and hopefully solve my occasional scraping of the pan. I plan to eventually build a shortened steel Mk3 pan, but I don't have the time right now to fab one up before Cult Classic and Mk1 Madness. 




























Since last year I've been slowly trying to clean the paint up, and although the paint job is "ok" for a parking lot job, the car has slowly been progressing to be nicer and nicer and the paint work isn't as good as I'd like... for now the paints been gone over again and buffed and such, but there are a lot of spots I want to redo on the car. I may this winter at the least, respray the rear half of the car, as it is where some of the clear has funny issues, and a spot I didn't finish grind some welds (foolish me for thinking they'd be hidden by the bumper!)... so for now I had a friend at Denny's Corvettes repainting the NOS hood we had sprayed for the car last summer.. it had way too much dirt and junk in the clear and I was not happy at all with it.. so this will be my slow lesson to DO IT RIGHT the first time.. :banghead: 










I'm hoping to have the hood on, the new pan and pump on and a lot of engine bay detailing finished for this weekend for cult. Come say hello and have a chat if you see the car! :wave:


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

I'm glad to hear its going to make it to Cult! I can't wait to see it in person!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

scirocco75 said:


> Your workmanship is supreme and the finished product is stunning. I have been a watcher from way back and just have a few questions for you. Although I have no intention of removing the rollbar I am curious if you have noticed any increase in chassis flex by having removed yours.
> Something I would like to copy however is the rear window dissappearing trick. I have reread several times and do not see any detail on how you achieved this-would you mind elaborating on how this was done?
> Thanks, and again-Awesome!


 Sorry I missed this when you posted, I wasn't ignoring it! 

Thanks for the kind words, while nothing I build is perfect.. I'm having fun honing my skills and challenging myself as I tackle each project. Hopefully it gives others the inspiration to try something different themselves at home :wave: 

I would say I did notice some minor chassis flex from removing it.. but hard to say if that is from just removing it or also because of the extra weight/power of the engine now installed. I wouldn't advise for really anyone to do this mod unless you are pretty confident as a fabricator AND don't plan to use the car for anything other than a summer cruiser.. 

As far as how I did the mod, I covered it some in the early posts.. but I am leaving some of the process to the imagination. I really don't want to see crowds of kids thinking it's cool to remove the rollbar, just like they take off the hood, the bumpers, etc and generally wreck loads and loads of clean cabriolets and I'd feel horrible knowing I started that trend... If you have some fabrication skills, a welder, and some time, you can make the bar removable. I love Mk1's and while I'm all for modifying them and pushing the boundaries.. I do not like when they're hacked up to look cool for a weekend GTG or for an instagram photoshoot... 

The rear window trick I think I've covered before, currently I have them setup to be removable.. so I just slide them in and out when I want to use them.. since the car is garaged 99% of the time.. they're rarely ever in.. mostly only for storage. :thumbup: 




AlyssaC said:


> I'm glad to hear its going to make it to Cult! I can't wait to see it in person!


 Thanks, stop by and say hello!


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

one wheel motion :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

repolished the oil cap and made up a filler panel which i powder coated and applied a new EA decal. very happy with how it turned out. 











also Tim is working on the shift box cover and shift boot. It's looking great thus far! 










Otherwise cleaning and painting small bits around the car with the help of my gf and my roomate. Couldn't do it without some help! :heart:


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

saddest6day66 said:


> Thanks, stop by and say hello!


 
I will! See you there!


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

saddest6day66 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, while nothing I build is perfect.. I'm having fun honing my skills and challenging myself as I tackle each project. Hopefully it gives others the inspiration to try something different themselves at home :wave:


 :thumbup::beer: 

I absolutly love the the way this car came together.


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

couldnt agree more man good work :thumbup::beer:


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

that shifter box cover looks tits! :thumbup:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

homiesmalls said:


> that shifter box cover looks tits! :thumbup:


  Thank You!!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

updates.. but no pics  

hood is repainted, buffed, and remounted thanks to help from my buddy Cody at Denny's Corvettes and Restos. I can't stress how nice it is to work with professional guys like Cody and Tim that *get it*.. Although I can do most anything on a car.. there are things I'm far too unexperienced to tackle and make it look nice (in a reasonable time frame).. this is why I don't mind outsourcing things now and again to really make the car come together! 

Last night I worked on remaking my intake tube with a smaller K&N filter and nicer hoses and clamps all painted black to make things disappear a bit better. I'll get a pic of it all mounted up tonight when I get home.. had to wait for paint to dry last night! 

I got word my R32 oil pan and pump came in yesterday and my new raintray cover should be in today.. so I will be pretty busy tonight after work replacing parts on the car. Hopefully my console from Tim shows up Friday and I'll just have to plop it on and shine the rest of the car up and I'm ready to cruise. :wave:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

More detailing in the bay, installed the blacked out, smaller intake setup, put on the new r32 pan and pump and gained about an inch in clearance. Much better!


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

Is that a steel pan or aluminum?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Aluminum pan. I hope to make a shortened steel pan eventually.. just ran out of time and needed a quick solution! 

Shifter surround box and shift boot all recovered by Tim at KDI Customs came in today. Can't wait to mount it tonight! :heart::heart:


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

The details on this car are phenomenal. I wish I had an eye for things like this, I can only build things to be functional it seems


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking great, can't wait to see it tomorrow! 

I see you're learning something I've been trying to practice for a few years, now: There's two ways to things, right and again! :laugh: That's why my Cabby is still in process, I don't want to be doing it again. :thumbup:


----------



## joseph052188 (Nov 10, 2007)

saddest6day66 said:


> More detailing in the bay, installed the blacked out, smaller intake setup, put on the new r32 pan and pump and gained about an inch in clearance. Much better!


 Wow this is too funny, I just switched my R32 oil pan to a mk3 steel oil pan :laugh:. The aluminum is very soft and anything can crack the pan. I've been driving my R32 with the mk3 steel pan and never been happier, hasn't cracked thank god (knock on wood). It seems to scrape a lot less.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Saw your car, but no one was around it when I looked. Your attention to detail is quite astonishing! Your car looks fantastic. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RedWabbitVR (Mar 1, 2006)

I saw the car too, but something seemed off with the trans mount. I don't know what it was but it had me staring at it for a few minutes trying to figure out why I thought it looked off. the rest of the car looked good, wish I could have chatted but I didn't see you there and my wife was walking off. sometimes I think I should put a leash on her.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

AlyssaC said:


> Saw your car, but no one was around it when I looked. Your attention to detail is quite astonishing! Your car looks fantastic. Keep up the good work!


 
Thanks! sorry i wandered of to say some hellos for a few minutes figures i missed some people! 




RedWabbitVR said:


> I saw the car too, but something seemed off with the trans mount. I don't know what it was but it had me staring at it for a few minutes trying to figure out why I thought it looked off. the rest of the car looked good, wish I could have chatted but I didn't see you there and my wife was walking off. sometimes I think I should put a leash on her.


 it hangs off the frame rail just a hair did that in order to get things sitting how i want. ive beat it pretty good with no issues. sorry i missed ya!


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Looks like I'm not the only one that missed you. Haha. Ah well, hopefully I'll see you at the next one. (Waterfest for me.)


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i may bring it to madness again if i can get a friend to drive it again.. no waterfest for me. have fun :thumbup:


----------



## redpig (Mar 29, 2004)

saddest6day66 said:


> if i can get a friend to drive it again


 I'm sure you wont have a problem there


----------



## JKerrDesign (Apr 15, 2010)

From a fellow EA owner to another, I BETTER be seeing this thing in two weeks:beer::beer:


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

:thumbup: x2!!


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

IronTrap said:


> i may bring it to madness again if i can get a friend to drive it again.. no waterfest for me. have fun :thumbup:


Can I drive it to H20 Matt?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

JKerrDesign said:


> From a fellow EA owner to another, I BETTER be seeing this thing in two weeks:beer::beer:


I'm hoping to, I had some cooling issues after Cult Classic and kinda tucked it away in the garage for most of the summer as I've been focusing on other projects.. I recently built a custom aluminum radiator for it and reran new coolant hoses. From my quick tests tonight it seems to keep the coolant temps right around the halfway mark.. but need to go drive it around a bit and let it sit and idle and crap just to be 100% sure before I drive it down.. really hoping this and the V5 swallowtail can make it!




Louie Bricants said:


> Can I drive it to H20 Matt?


Ha, I already have 2 friends from England coming over and I promised them they could drive my junk down/around H2O weekend!

I'll take new pics of the current cooling system setup tomorrow when I finally pull it out of the garage and give her a good cleaning. :thumbup:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

IronTrap said:


> Mounted up the new carpet last night with the help from ************** extraordinaire Matt Rad. After some fiddling we got it fitting decent. I need to do a little more trimming, but it is waaayy better than the original worn carpet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHOAA 

MATT! Looking awesome!

The best seats I've ever seen in an EA bar none
:beer:

are you going to H20i with this! or the VR5?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

love the Mark V R32 pan, definitely a noticeable improvement in ground clearance!

the details are putting this car above and beyond the rest of them

when is PVW featuring the car?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

35i 2000 said:


> WHOAA
> 
> MATT! Looking awesome!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the kind words, I'm definitely loving the seats, Tim/KDI did a great job, definitely recommended!

Ground Clearance is better.. but still not 100% care-free.. but definitely a lot better..

I'm trying to get both cars down for the weekend... hoping luck is with me and I can get them out!


New Radiator setup: 











Gratuitous "I just washed my car" photo.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

IronTrap said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I'm definitely loving the seats, Tim/KDI did a great job, definitely recommended!
> 
> Ground Clearance is better.. but still not 100% care-free.. but definitely a lot better..
> 
> ...


looks super nice and clean. did you just cap of the heater lines? 

also,i see you capped of the vacuum port near the throttlebody. if you dont mind, can you tell me what you used? 

im at the stage where i need to run coolant and vacuum lines and want to cut out as much as possible.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

ArpyArpad said:


> looks super nice and clean. did you just cap of the heater lines?
> 
> also,i see you capped of the vacuum port near the throttlebody. if you dont mind, can you tell me what you used?
> 
> im at the stage where i need to run coolant and vacuum lines and want to cut out as much as possible.


I completely removed the heater system and capped unneeded ports on the engine. I used vacuum caps to seal up any unwanted vacuum ports on the engine. Should be able to find a selection of plugs at your local auto parts store.


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

IronTrap said:


> I completely removed the heater system and capped unneeded ports on the engine. I used vacuum caps to seal up any unwanted vacuum ports on the engine. Should be able to find a selection of plugs at your local auto parts store.



thanks:thumbup:


----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

That cabby looks amazing! i cant wait to start mine:laugh:


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

IronTrap said:


> I'm hoping to, I had some cooling issues after Cult Classic and kinda tucked it away in the garage for most of the summer as I've been focusing on other projects.. I recently built a custom aluminum radiator for it and reran new coolant hoses. From my quick tests tonight it seems to keep the coolant temps right around the halfway mark.. but need to go drive it around a bit and let it sit and idle and crap just to be 100% sure before I drive it down.. really hoping this and the V5 swallowtail can make it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool Matt. Just throw me a # when you're ready to sell and I'll drive it down next year. :heart:

Let's get up so I can take some photos for you.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Great news- The cabby had a flawless trip to and from H2O and my new cooling system/radiator setup kept the car nice and cool.. very pleased with how it did!

Bad News- Had a mishap when a friend was pulling the car into the WheelWhores GTG Thursday night and the fender caught the tire on a steep incline and bent the fender all up 

Luckily friends helped pop the dent out and I was able to live with it for the weekend. I already sourced an NOS OEM euro fender, just need a new wheel arch and I'll have them resprayed so the car is damage free for next summer. :thumbup:

This recent event and the oilpan issue earlier this summer made me realize that I really need to put airride on the car if I want it to be as usable as I'd like... so this winter I plan to gather airride parts. The car is already setup to go quite low, and I think with air it could really sit nicely when air'ed out. I'm kinda over wrecking my cars driving them stupid low.. (especially ones with decent paint).. so I could care less if I'm "selling out" again.. just called getting old! :laugh:

I also finally found the steering wheel I've wanted for the car, I'll post it up once I have it in hand :thumbup:


Some pics from my buddy Fraser this past weekend


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

I was the guy who f'd up the fender...You can all line up and kick me in the sack.









Driving all of Matt's cars was a great treat though. Both were very fun well built cars to drive and I only hope I can drive them again. :what:


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

pics really don't do your ea justice.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

rabbito said:


> I was the guy who f'd up the fender...You can all line up and kick me in the sack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it dude, **** happens.. my fault for making the car so undrivable! 




gtidaddy said:


> pics really don't do your ea justice.


Thanks man, I seem to feel the opposite.. looks better in pics than person haha.. but I guess I just know all the imperfections and such on it that they jump at me!

An couple photos my friend Marc from Holland took :thumbup:


----------



## gullon (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks man for share this project, awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

Holy cow...Thats clean and I'm jealous. Nice work man. real nice


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

1) You look like the dude from the Big Bang Theory

2) Lil upset I didn't get up with you this weekend. 

3) Very excited to see what your airride setup will consist of. I know it will be like no other.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

air! sounds incredible! then you can really go low and then air up the system when you are driving/cruizing

hopefully you took some videos of this/VR5 on the weekend? punching it down the strip...

trying to make up for a missed weekend


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

finally got the steering wheel I've been chasing for ages for this car.. OG Recaro wheel, then my buddy Nick (rabbito) came over and helped me get some OG EA fabric fitted in the place of what was on the wheel. The wheel itself is a bit rough around the grip, but for now it'll do until I have it recovered. :thumbup: 

Some bad cell phone shots in my dark garage


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

unf.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

That looks really cool! Great idea!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

a recaro wheel :thumbup:


i have never seen one of those wow :thumbup:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

IronTrap said:


> finally got the steering wheel I've been chasing for ages for this car.. OG Recaro wheel, then my buddy Nick (rabbito) came over and helped me get some OG EA fabric fitted in the place of what was on the wheel. The wheel itself is a bit rough around the grip, but for now it'll do until I have it recovered. :thumbup:
> 
> Some bad cell phone shots in my dark garage


Looks like an old VW brochure picture :thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

making some changes with the suspension..

(don't mind the tire with low air)


----------



## MKIIITOMV (Dec 13, 2009)

Just read through this all this build is awesome :thumbup:


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

looks great, can wait to see how the management works. :thumbup:


----------



## Daeouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Simply incredible work! I pored over this thread and felt a touch of envy about how well this came together and your excellent work!


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

IronTrap said:


> i may bring it to madness again if i can get a friend to drive it again.. no waterfest for me. have fun :thumbup:


I'd love to drive this to Madness


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Daeouse said:


> Simply incredible work! I pored over this thread and felt a touch of envy about how well this came together and your excellent work!


Thanks so much! :wave:




Louie Bricants said:


> I'd love to drive this to Madness



Haha we'll see what happens this year, may need an extra driver to take it to the show!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Since I've built this car I will admit that the trunk has been ignored and was messy and half-assed. I never had a battery box and the battery was temporarily strapped in place.. 

So tonight I decided to clean out the trunk, remove the battery, and start prepping the trunk for the air ride parts. I decided to cover the trunk floor and spare tire well with Eastwood thermo-coustic to keep the sound down from the compressor. I need to order supplies to make a false floor. I plan to mount the majority of the air components hidden in the spare tire well under the false floor. 

Pic from tonight mounting thermo-coustic.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

IronTrap said:


> Thanks so much! :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That better than a No. I'll keep my fingers crossed :heart:


----------



## wdvolks (Jul 25, 2011)

By far the nicest cabby I've seen! I hope one day mine will look that good!! Thanks for the inspiration.. I was almost considering trading my cabby for an aircooled bus. :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

wdvolks said:


> By far the nicest cabby I've seen! I hope one day mine will look that good!! Thanks for the inspiration.. I was almost considering trading my cabby for an aircooled bus. :laugh:


Thanks!

So for the past week I've been watching an auction for a nearly complete air ride kit for a honda.. why would I care about this? Well from my experiences most honda guys running air are using airlift chapman air struts. These are the same that are perfect to use on a mk1. Simply weld the bottom portion of a stock rear strut onto the bottom of the chapman strut and you have a super easy bolt-on rear air strut. Today my sniper bid got me a killer deal on a set of 4 of the chapman rear air struts, an air tank, and a pair of compressors. New, the chapman struts are $4-500 a pair... so I'm pumped to say the least. I'll save the other pair of struts for my scirocco project in my signature 











Tonight I cut a piece of plywood to make a false floor out of. I decided to just set up a temporarily battery and air tank to get an idea where I want everything to sit. The trunk will definitely be much less usable with that air tank in there.. hoping to hide the compressor under the false floor in the spare tire well and possibly the V2 manifold/ecu. I'll be covering the plywood with black carpet just to make it look a little cleaner.. even if I won't be opening the trunk..










Hoping by the end of the month/early March I can have everything mounted and the car fully on air. Stay tuned. :wave:


----------



## remmyGLI (Jan 17, 2008)

Are you putting everything on air now?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

remmyGLI said:


> Are you putting everything on air now?


except the blue baby.. basically haha I've fully sold out


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

IronTrap said:


> except the blue baby.. basically haha I've fully sold out


 V2, you so fancy girl.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Got my rear air ride bits from my ebay score. Decided to weld up the rear lower mounts onto a pair of the air struts and mount it all up. I dropped it down for the night to see how it looks aired out. 

Really happy with how it sits. Just about tucks rim in the front and sits about on the rear wheel lip. Tomorrow I plan to start looming air lines and wiring up the V2 management. If I can get all my fittings together I should be able to get everything working. I'll update once I do :wave:


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

Selling out is okay as long as you're doing everything in house. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Yesterday I got the air management wired and loomed up and my trunk items laid out approximately how I wanted them. I need to add some more thermocoustic and buy some carpet to cover the trunk, and replace a bad leader line for the compressor, but otherwise it's together. I tested the management and it all works beautifully, airs up to ride height when the key turns on, lay it out with a touch of a button, etc, etc. Really happy with it all so far. I'll need to do a final program once I do the final install of the trunk items.


----------



## Daeouse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## riddie (Nov 29, 2008)

that rear fitment..... dayumnnn


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Thanks!

One last one from after I put the interior back together yesterday. Still need to put some stock height strut mounts back on the car and fix some nagging little issues (bad leader line off the compressor, cover false floor, etc), but this little update to the car is just about done.


----------



## Daeouse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think this is one of the slickest Cabbys I've ever seen. I hope I can see this in person one day. . . just to drool on it. . .:laugh::screwy:


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Hidden air*

Considering the awesome level of modifications thus far, I think with a little creativity you could hide a majority of the air system in the boot and still have a bit of space left over. Cutting/welding a box in place of the spare well would go a long way to completing this car according to the high standard you have created.


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

off topic but did you paint the blue one?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

scirocco75 said:


> Considering the awesome level of modifications thus far, I think with a little creativity you could hide a majority of the air system in the boot and still have a bit of space left over. Cutting/welding a box in place of the spare well would go a long way to completing this car according to the high standard you have created.


I looked into doing that, but either way the tank or compressor would sit above the trunk floor level. I rarely plan to open the trunk and honestly you can't fit much of anything into the trunk of this car even stock I wasn't too worried about it. I have so many projects right now I decided to stay pretty basic with this update. I was tempted to go crazy and sink stuff down into the spare tire well, etc.. but in the end of the day I would rather spend that time on some other more pressing projects.. this was just a quick little weekend project for me. Maybe once I get caught on other stuff I'll consider refining this, but no time right now. :thumbup:




gtidaddy said:


> off topic but did you paint the blue one?


No that's my blue baby project. I've had it for about 10 years and am finally building it this winter. The V5 ocean blue car is pretty much the same as last summer.. haven't really even touched it this winter.. I feel bad!


----------



## oldschool eighty8 (Apr 17, 2009)

I love seeing updates in your build threads :heart:
Truly inspiring and hopefully I'll get to see your work in person some day :thumbup:


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

any thread on that blue one


----------



## rabbito (Jul 26, 2006)

gtidaddy said:


> any thread on that blue one


What blue one...I dont see anything. :laugh:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

rabbito said:


> What blue one...I dont see anything. :laugh:







gtidaddy said:


> any thread on that blue one


Sorry no thread on that one, I post some small teaser shots on my Instagram (username the same as here) from time to time, but that one I am building somewhat quietly. If all goes well it may see the road this year sometime.. :wave:


----------



## madone (Sep 15, 2004)

From perfection to hell yeah lowered perfection mk1 cab, love it. Your making me want to work on my mk1 cab.


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

Awesome! What front struts are you running?


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

homiesmalls said:


> Awesome! What front struts are you running?


Modified Mk2/3 Airlift air struts.


----------



## Louie Bricants (Jun 10, 2009)

IronTrap said:


> Sorry no thread on that one, I post some small teaser shots on my Instagram (username the same as here) from time to time, but that one I am building somewhat quietly. If all goes well it may see the road this year sometime.. :wave:


da bloo bay bee

IN for an airbrushed dead blue baby on the hood.


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

IronTrap said:


> Sorry no thread on that one, I post some small teaser shots on my Instagram (username the same as here) from time to time, but that one I am building somewhat quietly. If all goes well it may see the road this year sometime.. :wave:


so matt holding out on me.lol


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

IronTrap said:


> making some changes with the suspension..
> 
> (don't mind the tire with low air)



Matt!! 

Love the air! should make it more drivable and get that perfect stance!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

IronTrap said:


>


new backround :thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

IronTrap;80908371I rarely plan to open the trunk and honestly you can't fit much of anything into the trunk of this car even stock I wasn't too worried about it. [/QUOTE said:


> Bah! 2 cases of beer fit in it just fine!  :beer:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

haha yea it is good for carrying things like that!

Finally a nice weekend here, so I pulled her out and gave her a good cleaning. Finally got a couple pictures from further away to give an idea of how it sits when aired out.


----------



## fredges (Apr 27, 2012)

That's really pretty! Love the way you shaved the side markers but left the trim piece. Classy! Keeping the original lines, but looking smooth! I bet when the designers originally drew the body on paper, this is what they had in mind. Wicked.:thumbup:

You should post the before/after pics together at the end. I wish everyone did that so we could see the dramatic changes!


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

Been a while. Over the past few years I've been just driving and enjoying the car, but as with anything I need to revisit some things and correct some stuff on the car. I never finished the trunk area of the car and the battery is just kind of floating around, the front fender still needs to be repaired and the fender and door repainted/blended at that point, alignment fixed, etc etc.

I'm also planning to finally tackle making the rollbar fold in half for storage IN the trunk (if possible), among other little things. The car has always been like "80%" done but I have always been too busy with other projects and just driving it to take the time to tear back into it. Hoping to do some of that over this summer in between driving it! Figured I'd update for those that occasionally ask me about the car. 


Nice pic I snapped of it the other week just after pulling it out of storage from this past winter.


----------



## DPCabriolet (Sep 10, 2013)

IronTrap said:


> Been a while. Over the past few years I've been just driving and enjoying the car, but as with anything I need to revisit some things and correct some stuff on the car. I never finished the trunk area of the car and the battery is just kind of floating around, the front fender still needs to be repaired and the fender and door repainted/blended at that point, alignment fixed, etc etc.
> 
> I'm also planning to finally tackle making the rollbar fold in half for storage IN the trunk (if possible), among other little things. The car has always been like "80%" done but I have always been too busy with other projects and just driving it to take the time to tear back into it. Hoping to do some of that over this summer in between driving it! Figured I'd update for those that occasionally ask me about the car.
> 
> ...



Nice, the car looks really good. I got a Blue Etienne Aigner for my first car that I'm planning to restore and do some stuff to it. I'm not sure if you know this or not but there is a website that you can get the Etienne Aigner decals for the side of it. 

Here's a few pics of mine right now









Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

DPCabriolet said:


> Nice, the car looks really good. I got a Blue Etienne Aigner for my first car that I'm planning to restore and do some stuff to it. I'm not sure if you know this or not but there is a website that you can get the Etienne Aigner decals for the side of it.
> 
> Here's a few pics of mine right now
> 
> ...


Looks like a clean first car, congrats!

Thanks I am aware of the decals being available, but my car is all fully customized and I think it would ruin the lines of the car by adding decals to the fenders, I kept the interior and such EA specific so it hasn't lost it's heritage 


-Matt


----------



## DPCabriolet (Sep 10, 2013)

IronTrap said:


> Looks like a clean first car, congrats!
> 
> Thanks I am aware of the decals being available, but my car is all fully customized and I think it would ruin the lines of the car by adding decals to the fenders, I kept the interior and such EA specific so it hasn't lost it's heritage
> 
> ...


Thanks, the interior is pretty clean but the paint is pretty bad. I'm just doing one thing at a time. I have some questions for you, I'll Pm you 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

IronTrap;85477349ders said:


> For the most part, lol. EA's should of come with those Recaros from the start in my opinion. It looks WAY better with the maroon vinyl instead of the cloth. I had a hella time fitting the EA inserts to those seats and making it look proper, but I pulled it off for you.
> 
> This car is a bar setter for all cabriolets. LOVE IT Matt!!


----------



## LOVINandDUBBIN (Dec 14, 2006)

i purchased this car off of Matt today 

i have a brand new Schimmel 2.9 with a Quaiff in the 02a im about to drop in... it was built for one of my mk3s, but after losing current interest (and wanting to go another route) i free'd up what turns out to be the one thing this car needed- a new VR. Its a Schimmel 2.9 bottom end, i redid the head to factory with Schimmel Adj. Cam gears. polished this and that etc etc... i asked matt if this car was still up for sale and he said he had it under a cover the last couple years and the vr was on its way out. i have a bunch left over stuff from my old 88 cabrio () to bring this car back to full life.










factory obd-2 2.9L intake manifold and a CAE shifter i will be running..









:thumbup::wave:

-mj


----------



## homiesmalls (Sep 22, 2006)

Glad to see it went to a good home, as per what's in the works :thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Woot, woot! And the love shall continue to rain down upon this beautiful EA!


----------



## Brightgolf (Jan 13, 2008)

congrats on the car. we all hope good things for our cars after we sell them. college kid I sold mt EA to drove it on the highway everyday after I told him it was an around town car unless he fixed a few things and fuel lines. burned on the side of the road... enjoy the new car

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

rockin'


----------

